# ...and now...



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

e ora ho voglia di fargliela pagare... con gli interessi.
So perfettamente che il peggiore dei mali già gliel ho fatto ignorandolo, e lasciandolo alla sua vita fatta di bugie ed ipocrisie. Ma mi fa venire i conati di vomito pensare che ora lui si, probabilmente (o forse no 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ) pensera a quello che ha perso, ma che continua dopo aver detto per mesi a me che mi AMAVA a restare tranquillo e sereno con la sua signora alla quale dice di volere un bene dell anima.
Ora mi direte: ma visto che hai deciso di liberartene cosa ti interessa cosa farà lui della sua vita? 
effettivamente credo che il suo sia ormai un cammino in discesa libera, e che la mia decisione non l abbia sconcertato piu di tanto. Del resto nonostante le sue belle parole e l aver sbandierato i suoi sentimenti per la sottoscritta spesso e volentieri, ha continuato  a vivere in quello che lui stesso aveva definito "equilibrio precario"...insomma ha preso cio che poteva, e io mi sono giocata tutto per lui... porca miseria.
beh la verita è che mi fa rabbia... da morire... lui non ha messo in gioco nulla , ha sempre continuato a fare cio' che faceva tutelando la moglie tenendola all oscuro dell "amore" che provava per me...( si...vabbe'..non ridete. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )
vabbe la faccio breve: ho delle foto sue , dei figli, ho diversi oggetti personali suoi, conosco ogni singolo aspetto della sua vita,  dai numeri di telefono ad ogni singolo spostamento o persona che frequenta. so dove va il sabato e la domenica, ogni particolare... e voglio che Lei sappia... deve sapere... ora basta far finta di non vedere... 
penserete che sono impazzita, e invece no... voglio solo un po di giustizia. 
che posso fare per farle sapere che razza di elemento ha accanto da 30 anni?

sery


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

Ciao Sery!!!

Wow!!! Vedo che stai benone!!!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2007)

*No, no, no*

..ti beccheresti anche gli insulti, e la rabbia di vederli (lui e la moglie) spalleggiarsi l'un l'altra e offrire un fronte comune alla "Povera pazza" (tu).

E, come dico sempre, è cattivo KARMA.

Pensa alla TUA vita, hai fatto dei pasticci, capita, ora è ora di lavorare per la serenità tua e di tuo figlio.

Ti abbraccio!


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao Sery!!!
> 
> Wow!!! Vedo che stai benone!!!


  la lupa oggi mi girano le cosine ( anche se non ce l ho).
 se li avessi davanti me li mangerei.... VIVI ... ipocriti del cavolo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> e ora ho voglia di fargliela pagare... con gli interessi.
> So perfettamente che il peggiore dei mali già gliel ho fatto ignorandolo, e lasciandolo alla sua vita fatta di bugie ed ipocrisie. Ma mi fa venire i conati di vomito pensare che ora lui si, probabilmente (o forse no
> 
> 
> ...


...fermati, amica mia...vola alta...il male che si semina...ritorna indietro con gli interessi...lascia perdere...controlla la tua rabbia...tu, sei importante...non sporcarti con il fango...vola alta...sorridi all'esistenza...che ha voluto così per te...guarda al futuro...è nelle tue mani...tu, sei più grande...ricordalo...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> e ora ho voglia di fargliela pagare... con gli interessi.
> So perfettamente che il peggiore dei mali già gliel ho fatto ignorandolo, e lasciandolo alla sua vita fatta di bugie ed ipocrisie. Ma mi fa venire i conati di vomito pensare che ora lui si, probabilmente (o forse no
> 
> 
> ...


Sery, io sono stato nella stessa situazione dall'altra parte preso,usato e gettato mettendo a repentaglio tutto e tutti perche (haimè) ci credevo. Anche io ho coltivato desideri di vendetta ma la ligliore vedetta è quella di chiudere il cuore e l'anima di fornte a certe persone. Non ti "mescolare" con lui. Il tuo sentimento, ciò che hai dato resta puro  sono persone come il tuo amante o la mia amante che non meritano nulla; io sto combattedno per non separarmi e Lei ha smesso di divertirsi e .... ha deciso di fare un figlio.... Cerchiamo di valorizzarci un pochino il che non implica sminuire il nostro sentimento ma solamente rendersi conto che lo abbiamo indirizzato verso persone che non lo meritavano. La tua vendetta aggiugerebbe altro dolore (e squallore) ad una persona già squallida;  non perderci ulteriore tempo,la vita è splendida e piena di gente (che merita) da incontrare. un caro saluto

bastardo dentro


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ..ti beccheresti anche gli insulti, e la rabbia di vederli (lui e la moglie) spalleggiarsi l'un l'altra e offrire un fronte comune alla "Povera pazza" (tu).
> 
> E, come dico sempre, è cattivo KARMA.
> 
> ...


 
eggià vere'...
 intanto quel pezzo di cavolo  non ha perso NULLA, se non la possibilita di trombarsi (scusa eh) ad oltranza la sottoscritta... e io invece???
perso casa, marito, dignita, amici, e pure soldi  e per cosa????????  
e la povera pazza non sono io... sono prove schiaccianti vere'....


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> la lupa oggi mi girano le cosine ( anche se non ce l ho).
> se li avessi davanti me li mangerei.... VIVI ... ipocriti del cavolo...


Ma sì, ho capito, lo so.... ma santoiddio, fottitene.
Prenotati una settimana in una beauty farm e fanculo loro e la loro fottutissima vita.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> e ora ho voglia di fargliela pagare... con gli interessi.
> So perfettamente che il peggiore dei mali già gliel ho fatto ignorandolo, e lasciandolo alla sua vita fatta di bugie ed ipocrisie. Ma mi fa venire i conati di vomito pensare che ora lui si, probabilmente (o forse no
> 
> 
> ...


Non offenderti, ma trovo questi gesti vomitevoli. Se io fossi lui, dopo verrei a cercarti...


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Sery, io sono stato nella stessa situazione dall'altra parte preso,usato e gettato mettendo a repentaglio tutto e tutti perche (haimè) ci credevo. Anche io ho coltivato desideri di vendetta ma la ligliore vedetta è quella di chiudere il cuore e l'anima di fornte a certe persone. Non ti "mescolare" con lui. Il tuo sentimento, ciò che hai dato resta puro sono persone come il tuo amante o la mia amante che non meritano nulla; io sto combattedno per non separarmi e Lei ha smesso di divertirsi e .... ha deciso di fare un figlio.... Cerchiamo di valorizzarci un pochino il che non implica sminuire il nostro sentimento ma solamente rendersi conto che lo abbiamo indirizzato verso persone che non lo meritavano. La tua vendetta aggiugerebbe altro dolore (e squallore) ad una persona già squallida; non perderci ulteriore tempo,la vita è splendida e piena di gente (che merita) da incontrare. un caro saluto
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
BD sono consapevole di aver agito perche innamorata di quell uomo, magari esagerando nel mettermi in discussione completamente, ma io sono cosi: tutto o niente...
probabilmente io e lui siamo partiti da due putni diversi: io ho chiuso con mio marito prima di gettarmici in quella storia in cui credevo fermamente e non perche mi ero autoconvinta... lui invece... cosa ha rischiato? niente...
non merita, vero... ma quante persone come lui la fanno franca? io non ho piu nulla da perdere... NULLA... quindi... voglio che la moglie sappia. in toto


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Aprile 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Sery, io sono stato nella stessa situazione dall'altra parte preso,usato e gettato mettendo a repentaglio tutto e tutti perche (haimè) ci credevo. Anche io ho coltivato desideri di vendetta ma la ligliore vedetta è quella di chiudere il cuore e l'anima di fornte a certe persone. Non ti "mescolare" con lui. Il tuo sentimento, ciò che hai dato resta puro sono persone come il tuo amante o la mia amante che non meritano nulla; io sto combattedno per non separarmi e Lei ha smesso di divertirsi e .... ha deciso di fare un figlio.... Cerchiamo di valorizzarci un pochino il che non implica sminuire il nostro sentimento ma solamente rendersi conto che lo abbiamo indirizzato verso persone che non lo meritavano. La tua vendetta aggiugerebbe altro dolore (e squallore) ad una persona già squallida; non perderci ulteriore tempo,la vita è splendida e piena di gente (che merita) da incontrare. un caro saluto
> 
> bastardo dentro


...BD...sento una grande dignità in te...mi piaci...amico mio...


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non offenderti, ma trovo questi gesti vomitevoli. Se io fossi lui, dopo verrei a cercarti...


si è gia permesso di farlo moltimodi... ma non mi intimorisce per nulla. non mi sono mai nascosta e chi ha sbagliato qui è lui 
non vedo perche ora debba starsene tranquillo... e quando dico che voglio che lei sappia mi riferisco di certo non a telefonatine e basseezze di questo genere. voglio che lei veda con i suoi occhi... tanto per non poter continuare ad illudersi... tutto qui


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...fermati, amica mia...vola alta...il male che si semina...ritorna indietro con gli interessi...lascia perdere...controlla la tua rabbia...tu, sei importante...non sporcarti con il fango...vola alta...sorridi all'esistenza...che ha voluto così per te...guarda al futuro...è nelle tue mani...tu, sei più grande...ricordalo...


 
già... e intanto cosa mi resta ? rabbia, solitudine e tante lacrime che sto soffocando per non morire dentro ancora di piu


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> si è gia permesso di farlo moltimodi... ma non mi intimorisce per nulla. non mi sono mai nascosta e chi ha sbagliato qui è lui
> non vedo perche ora debba starsene tranquillo... e quando dico che voglio che lei sappia mi riferisco di certo non a telefonatine e basseezze di questo genere. voglio che lei veda con i suoi occhi... tanto per non poter continuare ad illudersi... tutto qui


Mi dispiace cara serenity, non hai nessun diritto di entrare nella vita degli altri. Lui mica era solo quando tradiva la moglie...per farlo ci vuole sempre un complice e questo complice eri tu. O non sapevi che era sposato? Non voglio giudicarti, nè giudicare lui. Ma questo tipo di vendette, ripeto, mi danno il voltastomaco. 
Mi sa che se venisse a cercarti come ti cercherei io dopo una cosa del genere, saresti intimorita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dai, rifletti...astieniti da sta' cazzata. Davvero.


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi dispiace cara serenity, non hai nessun diritto di entrare nella vita degli altri. Lui mica era solo quando tradiva la moglie...per farlo ci vuole sempre un complice e questo complice eri tu. O non sapevi che era sposato? Non voglio giudicarti, nè giudicare lui. Ma questo tipo di vendette, ripeto, mi danno il voltastomaco.
> Mi sa che se venisse a cercarti come ti cercherei io dopo una cosa del genere, saresti intimorita


Uè Uè!!!
Che fa Marescià? Spinge?


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Uè Uè!!!
> Che fa Marescià? Spinge?


ahahahahah....prima appoggio, carissima


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi dispiace cara serenity, non hai nessun diritto di entrare nella vita degli altri. Lui mica era solo quando tradiva la moglie...per farlo ci vuole sempre un complice e questo complice eri tu. O non sapevi che era sposato? Non voglio giudicarti, nè giudicare lui. Ma questo tipo di vendette, ripeto, mi danno il voltastomaco.
> Mi sa che se venisse a cercarti come ti cercherei io dopo una cosa del genere, saresti intimorita
> 
> 
> ...


allora: lui ha iniziato la relazione con me dopo che la moglie gli aveva dato il benservito. poi ovviamente siccome la sottoscritta non è proprio da buttare via ed ha anche 21 anni meno di lui, nonostante il riavvicinamento della consorte  ha continuato a  dare il tormento a me che nel frattempo avevo lasciato mio marito. ha iniziato a dirmi che mi amava, si è intrufolato nella mia esistenza mi ha fatto promesse ha conosciuto mio figlio e i miei amici e ad ogni mio tentativo di abbandono di quella storia lui tornava alla carica piu dolce e premuroso che mai.  e io ci sono cascata... fino a quando ho voluto cascarci...  non mi sto giustificando ma ora, a mente lucida ( piu o meno) e serena ( all incirca) mi fa schifo... anzi mi fanno schifo entrambi. con l unica differenza che lei non sa o fa finta di non sapere e lui non dice per non rovinare l equilibrio  (ipocrita) della sua misera esistenza. e io ???


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahahahahah....prima appoggio, carissima


Non mi minacciare tesoro che oggi mi prude l'amigdala.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non mi minacciare tesoro che oggi mi prude l'amigdala.
























...comunque non era una minaccia, lo sai


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> già... e intanto cosa mi resta ? rabbia, solitudine e tante lacrime che sto soffocando per non morire dentro ancora di piu


...amica mia...ti resta la cosa più grande...la possibilità di scegliere...vedi, devi decidere...devi decidere se vuoi che questa tua esperienza generi una serenity migliore di quella di prima...oppure se vuoi che da questa esperienza nasca una serenity peggiore...vuoi evolvere o vuoi involvere?...vuoi espenderti, pur al prezzo della sofferenza...o vuoi implodere su te stessa?...hai fatto un'esperienza...dolorosa...che vuoi farne di quel dolore?...quel dolore, è il tuo migliore alleato se lo sai ascoltare...se lo sai trasformare in "saggezza di vita"...in apprendimento...capisci?...ascolta quel dolore...vivilo fino in fondo...non negarlo...piangi...non frenare le lacrime...puoi morire dentro...ma sta a te fare in modo che da quella morte scaturisca una nuova nascita...altrimenti, a morte...seguirà morte...e ancora morte...sei più forte di quello che pensi, amica mia...sei una creatura dell'universo...tira fuori l'energia che c'è in te...la trovi nel tuo dolore...credimi...che è un tuo alleato...non un tuo nemico...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> già... e intanto cosa mi resta ? rabbia, solitudine e tante lacrime che sto soffocando per non morire dentro ancora di piu


 
lo so e so che è difficile quando , come nel mio caso, ti accorgi che sei andata "oltre". hai perso i tuoi affetti hai perso ciò per cui hai lottato ma in realtà non hai  lottato per un uomo così ma perchè credeivi che avrebbe potuto prendersi cura di te, coraggiosamente, dando spazio ai propri sentimenti, di quello, come me, tu ti sei innamorata e per questo sei andata "oltre" ma abbiamo commesso un errore nel credere che anche le persone oggetto delle nostre intenzioni lo potessero fare.... non ci sono scelte in questi casi Sery, non potrai mai convincere una persona a compliere determinate azioni (soprattutto quando si tratta di lasciare moglie e figli) bisogna farlo, in nome dell'amore. questo certo comporta anche una dose di egoismo ma tu l'avresti fatto,io anche loro no. Ecco qui la differenza, ecco qui lo snodo. A noi ora capire che cosa vogliamo che sia della nostra vita; tornare indietro? riprendere gli affetti che abbiamo trascurato valorizzandoli nuovamente? andare fieri avanti verso lavta consapevoli che prima o poi arriverà chi si prenderà cura di noi? non c'è spazio per la vendetta, lascia il suo piccolo mondo alla sua miseria; ti sembra che possano stare bene ma in realtà è un piccolo bene incapace di "sentire" di "vedere" e anche di "godere" in quanto tali sensazioni sono gioco forza per chi ama davvero. Non lo fare Sery. Ti sentiresti, dopo, solamente più vuota. Ricorda, non è lui ciò che vuoi, sono sicuro che tu non vuoi una persona che si è rivelata essere così. Coraggio
bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Nadamas (23 Aprile 2007)

*per Sery*

cara amica mia stai sbagliando. che ne fai poi della tua "vendetta"?
Sapevi a cosa andavi incontro, sei adulta e potevi alla fine immaginare che lui avrebbe fatto come la maggiorparte dei "maschi" avrebbe scelto la famiglia, la quiete, le abitudini, la poltrona e le pantofole.
ma ferire la moglie ora di cosa ti premia? in fin dei conti anche lei è stata vittima della vostra tresca, lascia perdere, cerca di riconquistare la tua stima e comincia a vivere come il tuo nick...serenamente


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> e ora ho voglia di fargliela pagare... con gli interessi.
> So perfettamente che il peggiore dei mali già gliel ho fatto ignorandolo, e lasciandolo alla sua vita fatta di bugie ed ipocrisie. Ma mi fa venire i conati di vomito pensare che ora lui si, probabilmente (o forse no
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma benedettadonna poco serenety...

Io di prediche non ne faccio perchè mi sono rotta le balle.

Una domanda sola...perchè davvero..è anche probabile che io sia zucca e che continuo a non capire...


Se un uomo sposato...da anni...sceglie di andare con una donna diversa, all'*insaputa* della moglie, -per questioni di opportunità dicono loro 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*offendendo quindi* *con la menzogna* la Persona con la quale hanno condiviso anni della loro vita, momenti importanti, gioie, dolori...felicità..pianti..cz!...capaci di offendere tutto questo...ti rendi conto della gravità? !!

*come puo', la tua presunzione ( scusami serenety se uso questo termine ) aver preteso anche solo per un attimo che questi NON potesse a sua volta TRADIRE TE.*

Ma chi ve lo ha affidato sto diritto di crederci_?_


Lui forse?

E con quale autevolezza ...il suo ruolo di BUGIARDO forse?

Voi lo avete permesso. la vostra ingenuità ...la vostra cecità...la vostra paura ( che è anche la mia ...la sua...la nostra...la loro...ben inteso) ma la si puo' governare...indirizzare..o quantomeno non di dovrebbero perdere di vista LE NOSTRE RESPONSABILITA'.

Ora ti vuoi vendicare...

E ti sorprenderesti se la mogliettina se lo incollerebbe di nuovo?

O magari ti sorriderebbe dicendoti " peccato..l'altra è stata meno sfigata di te..è durata di piu'"

Cara Sere, vendicati con quelle fette di salame che hai avuto sugli occhi...credimi ..la tua vita  ne guadagnerà assai!!!

Ti abbraccio.
micio


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> allora: lui ha iniziato la relazione con me dopo che la moglie gli aveva dato il benservito. poi ovviamente siccome la sottoscritta non è proprio da buttare via ed ha anche 21 anni meno di lui, nonostante il riavvicinamento della consorte ha continuato a dare il tormento a me che nel frattempo avevo lasciato mio marito. ha iniziato a dirmi che mi amava, si è intrufolato nella mia esistenza mi ha fatto promesse ha conosciuto mio figlio e i miei amici e ad ogni mio tentativo di abbandono di quella storia lui tornava alla carica piu dolce e premuroso che mai. e io ci sono cascata... fino a quando ho voluto cascarci... non mi sto giustificando ma ora, a mente lucida ( piu o meno) e serena ( all incirca) mi fa schifo... anzi mi fanno schifo entrambi. con l unica differenza che lei non sa o fa finta di non sapere e lui non dice per non rovinare l equilibrio (ipocrita) della sua misera esistenza. e io ???


Allora la tua vendetta migliore sarebbe lasciarli nel loro brodo. Indirettamente potresti fare un favore a tutt'e due, mostrando loro le foto. Che razza di vita credi che sia quella di questa "coppia"? Molto probabilmente la moglie finge di non sapere...lui da come lo descrivi è uno squallido individuo (e non capisco cosa ci trovino tante donne in questi tipi qua...).
Lasciali in pace, i morti non si disturbano.


----------



## Old iosperiamochemelacavo (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> già... e intanto cosa mi resta ? rabbia, solitudine e tante lacrime che sto soffocando per non morire dentro ancora di piu


Ciao,
E' difficile, ma ce la devi fare cerca di sfogare la tua rabbia in altro modo ..se lui è uno str...o prima o poi ci ricadrà con un altra  e prima o poi verrà scoperto e gli butteranno la merda in faccia ...Tu non ti sporcare le mani...Io sono stato tradito, conosco lui e la sua fidanzata...a lui lo volevo buttare sotto con la macchina, ma che senso avrebbe avuto è un pover uomo come in qualche modo lo è mia moglie..Ti vendichi ma che ti rimane..lascia perdere cerca di ricucire le tue ferite ..cercando anche in questo tuo errore di trarne benefici per la tua vita ed il tuo futuro.Io ho solo fatto una cosa ...cioè in realtà l'ha fatta la fidanzata dell'amichetto di mia moglie mi ha chiesto delucidazioni ..perchè a lei il suo fidanzato le ha detto che era solo una mordosa amicizia fra lui e sua moglie ...bhe non gli ho detto le cose come stavano ...con i puntini sulle ..I... ma l'ho invitata a riflettere visto che se lo deve sposare fra due mesi.

Un abbraccio 
e forza


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> cara amica mia stai sbagliando. che ne fai poi della tua "vendetta"?
> Sapevi a cosa andavi incontro, sei adulta e potevi alla fine immaginare che lui avrebbe fatto come la maggiorparte dei "maschi" avrebbe scelto la famiglia, la quiete, le abitudini, la poltrona e le pantofole.
> ma ferire la moglie ora di cosa ti premia? in fin dei conti anche lei è stata vittima della vostra tresca, lascia perdere, cerca di riconquistare la tua stima e comincia a vivere come il tuo nick...serenamente


...ciao Nadamas...sono qui...


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> eggià vere'...
> intanto quel pezzo di cavolo non ha perso NULLA, se non la possibilita di trombarsi (scusa eh) ad oltranza la sottoscritta... e io invece???
> perso casa, marito, dignita, amici, e pure soldi e per cosa????????
> e la povera pazza non sono io... sono prove schiaccianti vere'....


Teso'...guardami negli occhi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








prove schiaccianti della TUA dabbenaggine, non della loro!!!
Lui sarà (è) un pezzo di MERDA, ma non puoi dare la colpa  A LUI delle TUE scelte. Che io ricordi non ti ha mai messo su carta bollata che l'avrebbe lasciata e sarebbe venuto a vivere con te!!!

Un bacio!


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2007)

*fuori dal coro*

Io mi sono molto sottilmente vendicata di un tipo che mi aveva preso per i fondelli.
E mi sono divertita un mondo....
C'è da dire che nel mio caso, l'unica mia colpa è stata l'ingenuità eccessiva.
Tu in fondo sapevi a cosa andavi incontro...il mio tipo era ed è tutt'ora libero.
E poi non ho messo in mezzo nessuno: la vicenda rimane tra noi due.


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

mi sono buttata via, ho creduto in un amore che ti amore non aveva alcunche se non la mia voglia di crederci.  l ho ascoltato, consigliato, spronato ad andare avanti. ho fatto  l amore con lui con sentimento, gli ho regalato anni della mia vita, eppure quando meno me l aspettavo ho avuto il coraggio di tirare fuori quello che avevo nascosto in un angolino della mia anima. Un pomeriggio dopo una sua frase ad effetto di quelle che ormai non mi facevano piu ne' caldo nè freddo ho avuto la fermezza di dirgli cosa pensava di lui la mia parte razionale: gli ho detto che era un ipocrita bugiardo e che avevo sotterratto la mia dignita per troppo tempo e che se la moglie non capiva che lui aveva un'altra ( che peraltro diceva di AMARE) era solo perche 1) lui era bravissimo a mentire e a recitare la parte del perfetto maritino; 2) non c era nulla da capire
ha ovviamente  recitato la parte della vittima incompresa dal mondo, delgi equilibri da mantenere, della finzione da recitare per il bene dei figli e di quella donna che non ama assolutamente ma alla quale vuole un mondo di bene e che spesso trova a piangere ritornando dal lavoro perche LEI non vuole capire, perche se cosi fosse ssarebbe costretta ad andarsene via. e si sa le mogli sono creature indifese e  vulnerabili, mentre io sono forte, con le spalle larghe e ho una vita davanti....
ecco... li non c ho visto piu.... e ho rincarato la dose... 
e lui che fa? mi manda un sms dopo una settimana per  chiedermi come sto e per dirmi che lui sta "benino"....
ma vi rendete conto???? e io dovrei soprassedere???? su... non prendiamoci in giro...


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Teso'...guardami negli occhi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a no? e la mail in cui mi chiede di andare a vivere con lui????

vere'... non sono una visionaria... solo un po scema quello si


----------



## Old iosperiamochemelacavo (23 Aprile 2007)

cerca di mandarlo a cagare ....via sms..


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

iosperiamochemelacavo ha detto:


> cerca di mandarlo a cagare ....via sms..


 ho semplicemente spento il telefono e quando l ho riacceso ho trovato due sue chiamate e un sms ulteriore in cui mi chiedeva dove fossi finita....


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> lo so e so che è difficile quando , come nel mio caso, ti accorgi che sei andata "oltre". hai perso i tuoi affetti hai perso ciò per cui hai lottato ma in realtà non hai lottato per un uomo così ma perchè credeivi che avrebbe potuto prendersi cura di te, coraggiosamente, dando spazio ai propri sentimenti, di quello, come me, tu ti sei innamorata e per questo sei andata "oltre" ma abbiamo commesso un errore nel credere che anche le persone oggetto delle nostre intenzioni lo potessero fare.... non ci sono scelte in questi casi Sery, non potrai mai convincere una persona a compliere determinate azioni (soprattutto quando si tratta di lasciare moglie e figli) bisogna farlo, in nome dell'amore. questo certo comporta anche una dose di egoismo ma tu l'avresti fatto,io anche loro no. Ecco qui la differenza, ecco qui lo snodo. A noi ora capire che cosa vogliamo che sia della nostra vita; tornare indietro? riprendere gli affetti che abbiamo trascurato valorizzandoli nuovamente? andare fieri avanti verso lavta consapevoli che prima o poi arriverà chi si prenderà cura di noi? non c'è spazio per la vendetta, lascia il suo piccolo mondo alla sua miseria; ti sembra che possano stare bene ma in realtà è un piccolo bene incapace di "sentire" di "vedere" e anche di "godere" in quanto tali sensazioni sono gioco forza per chi ama davvero. Non lo fare Sery. Ti sentiresti, dopo, solamente più vuota. Ricorda, non è lui ciò che vuoi, sono sicuro che tu non vuoi una persona che si è rivelata essere così. Coraggio
> bastardo dentro


 
BD ma come faccio a tornare indietro? con quale coraggio? per dire nuovamente ciao ciao alla mia dignita? no. preferisco che  mio marito si rifaccia una vita, che sia felice e sereno senza di me. non si merita altro male. Si è vero, io ci ho creduto fino in fondo in quella storia che mi ha dato tante cose belle, ma sentirsi dire dall uomo che dice di amarti   che "tanto lo sapevi che io le volevo bene " mi ha uccisa...


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> mi sono buttata via, ho creduto in un amore che ti amore non aveva alcunche se non la mia voglia di crederci. l ho ascoltato, consigliato, spronato ad andare avanti. ho fatto l amore con lui con sentimento, gli ho regalato anni della mia vita, eppure quando meno me l aspettavo ho avuto il coraggio di tirare fuori quello che avevo nascosto in un angolino della mia anima. Un pomeriggio dopo una sua frase ad effetto di quelle che ormai non mi facevano piu ne' caldo nè freddo ho avuto la fermezza di dirgli cosa pensava di lui la mia parte razionale: gli ho detto che era un ipocrita bugiardo e che avevo sotterratto la mia dignita per troppo tempo e che se la moglie non capiva che lui aveva un'altra ( che peraltro diceva di AMARE) era solo perche 1) lui era bravissimo a mentire e a recitare la parte del perfetto maritino; 2) non c era nulla da capire
> ha ovviamente recitato la parte della vittima incompresa dal mondo, *delgi equilibri da mantenere, della finzione da recitare per il bene dei figli e di quella donna che non ama assolutamente ma alla quale vuole un mondo di bene* e che spesso trova a piangere ritornando dal lavoro perche LEI non vuole capire, perche se cosi fosse ssarebbe costretta ad andarsene via. e si sa le mogli sono creature indifese e vulnerabili, mentre io sono forte, con le spalle larghe e ho una vita davanti....
> ecco... li non c ho visto piu.... e ho rincarato la dose...
> e lui che fa? mi manda un sms dopo una settimana per chiedermi come sto e per dirmi che lui sta "benino"....
> ma vi rendete conto???? e io dovrei soprassedere???? su... non prendiamoci in giro...


Vabbè, leggendo il forum in questi mesi, pare sia un classico. Così classico che in certa misura immagino sia anche vero.
Con l'sms...a suo modo voleva essere premuroso nei tuoi confronti, e rassicurarti che lui sta benino  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma lassali perde', nun te' impiccià


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

e quando gli ho detto che sarei stata piu felice di  saperlo sereno con sua moglie e i suoi figli, lui sapete cosa mi ha risposto? che a me passera' in fretta, mentre lui questa cosa se la portera avanti per tutta la vita, perche poteva essere "felice" prima di incontrarmi ma ora nulla sarà piu come prima... se se...


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè, leggendo il forum in questi mesi, pare sia un classico. Così classico che in certa misura immagino sia anche vero.
> Con l'sms...a suo modo voleva essere premuroso nei tuoi confronti, e rassicurarti che lui sta benino
> 
> 
> ...


eggià, pare un film visto e rivisto... ma continua a farmi del male gratuitamente...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Aprile 2007)

*ti perdera'...*

Serenity,agisci pure...premedita la tua vendetta nei minimi dettagli,rischiando magari anche una denuncia...muoviti per appagare la tua sete...fai tutto quello che ritieni lecito o illecito...
Metti in conto queste cose pero' ragazza...perche' io non conosco ne te ne lui ne la moglie...ma alcune cose le posso affermare...
1-la moglie sicuramente sapra' se non tutto qualcosa...di te come di altre prima-durante e dopo di te...quindi la tua vendetta si infrangera' come un onda su uno scoglio che regge il mare forte da anni e anni di sopportazione...
2-l'unica reazione certa che otterrai e' la sua ira...e se e' uno da occhio per occhio...compra un box per la tua auto...quando rincasi guardati sempre le spalle...
3-qualsiasi cosa tu farai non potrai mai e poi MAI fargli del male nel modo in cui vorresti tu...perche' tu vuoi rovinargli la vita...vuoi che si senta ferito...ma non puoi...non perche' tu non sia capace di trovare sistemi adatti...ma perche' le persone che si comportano cosi vogliono bene solo a una persona...e quella persona sono loro stesse...
4-i rischi di quello che ti accingi a fare mettono a rischio non solo te...ma anche i tuoi cari...figli in primis...
5-come gia ti hanno detto altri prima di me in questo post...anche tu sapevi che lui era sposato...che ti abbia detto che lei gli aveva dato il ben servito e' stato solo un contentino per la morale...hai voluto credere a un uomo di 20 anni piu' grande di te,che ti ha detto la prima cazzata che gli e' passata per la testa quando e' rimasto sbalordito dal culo di marmo di una donna cosi giovane...cosi fresca...tu forse avrai creduto di vivere un amore...per lui tu non sei mai stata di piu' che un pezzo di manzo che si compra dal macellaio di fiducia...
6-restando nel discorso di aver creduto...tu hai creduto di avere vicino un uomo adulto...mentre invece tu hai solo avuto l'affidamento di un bimbo di circa 8 anni a tempo determinato...determinato dal  fatto che la mammina prima o poi  sarebbe tornata a prendere il bimbo tutto sporco di cioccolata...
7-la mammina(la moglie) ha rimesso per l'ennesima volta il bimbo in lavatrice...gli ha ascigato i vestitini...gli ha preparato la pappa...e lo veste ogni mattina per mandarlo a guadagnarsi la giornata...cosa ti fa pensare o ti ha fatto pensare che un bimbo cosi ben coccolato dalla sua mammina.avesse mai anche solo pensato per un attimo di lasciarla per te...una donna che al massimo poteva dargliela...
8-guardati dentro...e dimmi...anzi dicci a tutti....che mentre facevate quello che ti definivi amore....mentre per lui era solo ottimo sesso con un pezzo di manzo....tu non ti sentivi un po' in colpa...per sua moglie....per tuo figlio...perche' dentro di te sapevi che il 99 per cento di cio' che diceva erano tutte cazzate...
9-guardati dentro adesso....e di a te stessa davanti allo specchio,che la vendetta che brami non e' per avere giustizia...non e' per vendicarti...ma perche' vorresti che tutto questo non fosse mai successo...perche' non accetti di esserti donata a un bimbo di 8 anni circa...perche' guardandoti indietro ti ricordi con un senso di bruciore interiore tutte le volte che ti ha infilato la mano in mezzo alle gambe...e per questo...tu come donna ti senti violentata con tanto di senso di colpa...perche' sai che la violenza l'hai permessa prima di tutti tu stessa...
10-stai certa Serenity...che tu potrai vendicarti in tutti i modi possibili...anche assumere un fotografo per fargli degli scatti mentre si diverte con la bambina di turno...qualsiasi cosa...anche forargli tutti e 4 i copertoni dell'auto...o rigargliela con la chiave della tua auto...ma dentro di te lo sai gia...la tua sete di vendetta...non trovera' mai sazieta'...inizierai con l'auto...poi col dire o far sapere tutto alla moglie...che lei di sicuro qualcosina gia sa...passerai a cose sempre piu' a limite della legalita'...ma niente potra' farti ottenere quello che vuoi tu...perche' tu vorresti che tutto questo non fosse mai successo...tu non vuoi vendetta....tu vuoi scatenarti una reazione sentimentale-emozionale cosi forte che non ti faccia piu' ricordare tutto cio' che e' stato...che non ti faccia sentire violentata nei sentimenti e nel corpo...che non ti faccia sentire cosi' stupida...bhe,mi spiace smontare i tuoi progetti...ma questo e' del tutto impossibile...lui e' un bimbo...la moglie la sua mammina...il loro quadretto e' pressoche' perfetto nella sua instabilita'...e ne tu ne nessun altra donna dopo di te potra' mai spezzarlo....i due si sopportano...si trainano....sono come una schiacciassassi che procede lenta...e tu e tutte le altre prima e dopo di te...siete solo i piccoli sassolini che stanno sulla strada...la cui fine e' facilmente immaginabile...sei stata schiacciata Serenity...passata da un rullo di qualche tonnellata di peso...e non per casualita' o per disgrazia...ma perche' non sei stata abbastanza lucida di mente da capire...da realizzare che quello che avevi davanti..benche' di tanti anni piu' grandi di te era solo un bimbo...di la verita' Serenity...a te brucia di piu' l'aver scoperto che era un immaturo di eta' cosi avanzata....piuttosto che uno stronzo come tanti altri uomini...quel suo modo di fare...i numeri sulla carta d'identita'....tutte le belle parole...il bimbo di 8 anni ha fatto la sua bella recita...e tu ci sei cascata per parecchio tempo...sacrificandoti anche....brucia dentro e'?
Vuoi mettere fine ai tuoi pensieri letamosi su di lui?Inizia a dedicarti a tuo figlio e te stessa...guardati bene attorno...non farti ingannare dai numeri dell'eta' scritti su una carta d'identita'...tantomeno da qualcuno che metta insieme belle parole e serate azzeccate...se sei stata appetibile per un uomo cosi grande...di certo non sarai un pezzo di manzo brutto...il tuo corpo e' un forte richiamo...stavolta pero' cerca di non sentire soltanto quello che dice lui...quello che fa lui...cerca anche di sentire quelle che hai dentro tu...e se la sensazione e' simile al bruciore di questa storia...allora saluta cordialmente...
ricordati sempre...che se un uomo e' DAVVERO interessato a una donna prima di infilargli la mano sotto la gonna,cerchera' e si preoccupera' di entrarle dentro la testa...al massimo ti bacia con desiderio...azzardando le mani sul seno...sul culo....sul ventre...ma stara' buono...perche' tiene a quello che gli emotivamente prima che a quello che gli dai fisicamente...
Se sei in collera con te stessa Serenity non c'e' vendetta rivolta a chicchesia che possa farti ritrovare la calma...ma non temere...come ti ho detto all'inizio...fai pure tutto cio' che ritieni utile...qualsiasi cosa...tanto non c'e' nulla che possa essere utile....ogni tua azione di vendetta verso di lui o verso qualsiasi altra persone ti perdera'....
E di notte...da sola dentro al tuo letto...lo sentirai...
Da retta....guardati attorno...e donati a una persona che amandoti possa piano piano farti dimenticare questi pensieri stpupidi...stai perdendo il tuo tempo...e magari mentre tu sei cosi concentrata a disegnare il piano a mo di wile il coyote...qualcuno di osserva...ogni giorno....magari mentre fai la spesa...o metre prendi un caffe'...anzi...forse quella persona non aspetta altro che quel momento della giornata della giornata per sentirsi VIVO....impegnati a trovare questa persona Serenity...altrimenti gli anni passeranno...e presto oltre che a capire che la vendetta non ti e' servita a nulla...inizierai anche a pensare di aver perso altro tempo in modo stupido...forse piu' stupido di quando avevi quella semistoria...buona fortuna...e scusami per la lunghezza...ma quando leggo certe cose non posso fare a meno di arrabbiarmi....un po' come Air...perche' non sopporto l'idea che un bimbo di 8 anni nel corpo di un uomo di piu' di 40 abbia potuto avere quello che di certo...e ne sono certo...un ragazzo della tua eta'...o poco piu' grande...brama con desiderio....ma nel tuo rispetto anche se nemmeno ti ha mai detto "ciao...."


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

*cara serenity*



serenity ha detto:


> e quando gli ho detto che sarei stata piu felice di saperlo sereno con sua moglie e i suoi figli, lui sapete cosa mi ha risposto? che a me passera' in fretta, mentre lui questa cosa se la portera avanti per tutta la vita, perche poteva essere "felice" prima di incontrarmi ma ora nulla sarà piu come prima... se se...


perchè " se se " ... sei cosi certa che non verrà a cercarti di nuovo?

Razionalizza il tutto, pensa al ruolo che hai avuto e che manca ( secondo il suo parere) alla moglie e chiediti :_secondo me ,  questo verme in futuro che fa se lo permettero'_: smette di strisciare e si mette le ali?

I bisogni di ieri saranno quelli di oggi e di domani, e la vigliaccheria o vermitudine a secondo i punti di vista rimarrà tale e quale.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> BD ma come faccio a tornare indietro? con quale coraggio? per dire nuovamente ciao ciao alla mia dignita? no. preferisco che mio marito si rifaccia una vita, che sia felice e sereno senza di me. non si merita altro male. Si è vero, io ci ho creduto fino in fondo in quella storia che mi ha dato tante cose belle, ma sentirsi dire dall uomo che dice di amarti che "tanto lo sapevi che io le volevo bene " mi ha uccisa...


 
Sery, la nostra situazione è identica, io ho due bambini 35 anni ... tutto esattamente come te. solo tu dentro di te sai se hai energie  e spazio per poter recuperare ciò che avevi. Io, ho deciso di provarci, avendo ben in mente quello che dici tu, nemmeno mia moglie si merita altro male, anche lei ha diritto di essere felice e se vorrà andare, lo potrà sempre fare. Anche l'eventuale rientro è un percorso difficile, doloroso ma che può portare anche delle sorprese. Pensaci con calma, prenditi tempo e cerca di "spezzare la dipendenza" una volta che sentirai meno dolore potrai essere più lucida e capire cosa vuoi per il tuo futuro. Tornare implica mettersi in dicussione, con molta umiltà e voglia, e voler ricostruire. magari tu già sai dentro di te che ciò non è possibile ma non decidere per tuo marito lascia scelgiere a lui (sempre che tu voglia fare il tentativo) se provarci o meno. qualora tu fossi sicura invece che non è possibile sarà proprio quell'ultima frase del tuo post (che è esattamente la stessa che è stata detta a me)  che ti darà la forza di capire. Ci vogliono mesi (haimè) e non è che il ricordo svanisca ma - usciti dal turbine - si riesce meglio avedere cosa volevano da noi i nostri amanti.... nel mio caso sesso. solo ed esclusivamente del buon sesso se poi era condito da parole d'amore, gesti carini, cene regali e viaggi bè era tutto volto ad ottenere sesso; per loro era poi bello tornare a casa con i rispettivi e fare l'amore con loro e tutto il resto.... non era questo ciò che volevamo Sery, non era questo ciò per cui abbiamo fatto ciò che abbiamo fatto; la vendetta non aggiunge nulla. Guarda avanti, guarda al ricostruire qualcosa in primis la Tua vita, e poi tutto il resto sia esso con tuo marito ovvero con un altro uomo che ti possa meritare. u abbraccio 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

*Serenity*



serenity ha detto:


> eggià, pare un film visto e rivisto... ma continua a farmi del male gratuitamente...


tesora, ti fa male perchè è la tua immagine narcisistica che è stata offesa..distanziati da essa.spostati..considera serenity una donna che ha vissuto con ingenuità forse, ma anche con entusiasmo , vitalità..responsabilità ( tu hai scelto, lui , il verme NO!) 

Tu ti sei presa le tue responsabilità nei confronti di tuo marito, e ancora le prendi dimostrando di avere rispetto per la sua vita... verso i suoi sentimenti...non hai avuto e non hai voglia di prendere per il culo nessuno! questa è l'immagine che deve ritornare di te stessa ai tuoi occhi..e non quella che ti rimanda quel verme.

le scelte sono difficili... dolorose...molto piu' facile è dare via il c. come la racconta Badessa!

Alza la testa cara serenity, è stata una esperienza, senza la quale domani avresti potuto percorrere lo stesso errore. ora è fatta e hai , come tutti, imparato...concentrati su di te, su quanto puoi amare , su quanto puoi" creare " attraverso la tua persona, amando, amandoti, godendo la vita..che non si arresta per aver schiacciato un verme!


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

*tbt*

vero. stupida e credulona perche ho voluto esserlo. mi aspettavo un po piu di maturita da un uomo di 53 anni. ho fatto l amore con lui dopo 2 anni TBT, perche per me donarsi ad una persona è un gesto importante. Forse come dici tu la moglie sa, magari non di me ,ma di certo sa del passato ( ha letto gli sms che lui mandava all amichetta di turno tempo fa e per questo aveva malamente provato a lasciarlo). Lui mi diceva di AMARMI cazzarola.... di non poter vivere senza di me, di desiderare una vita con me, di voler riconìminciare con la sottoscritta. ma il senso del dovere gli  ha impedito di prendere una decisione definitiva: lei piccola ed indifesa, e figli con duemila problemi e lui che stava impazzendo perche non voleva sacrificare l AMORE  per il BENE che provava per una donna... Ero io quella razionale, con i piedi per terra che gli ha fatto sempre notare che io non ce l ho un lavoro da 6000 euro al mese che mi avrebbe permesso di far contenti tutti e tantomeno la megavilla e i figli stramaggiorenni... io non ho nulla. non avevo nulla... solo lui, la dignita dell amore che provavo per lui, e un bimbo piccolo che ormai si era quasi abituato alla sua presenza...
e alla fine ho dovuto tirar fuori le palline e fargli del male facendogli notare la sua ipocrisia e vigliaccheria. certo avrei potuto continuare all infinito quella storia perche tanto a lui non sarebbe mica dispiaciuto...  e ora mi sento sciocca, usata, tremendamente stupida e svuotata.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> a no? e la mail in cui mi chiede di andare a vivere con lui????
> 
> vere'... non sono una visionaria... solo un po scema quello si


E tu gli hai risposto...si, quando? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Ce ne hai sempre parlato come del "broccolatore", sei sempre stata conscia dei suoi limiti.
Dai, Sery.......

Che ci ricavi a perderci il fegato dietro questo squallidone?!! Ripigliati!!

Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> vero. stupida e credulona perche ho voluto esserlo. mi aspettavo un po piu di maturita da un uomo di 53 anni. ho fatto l amore con lui dopo 2 anni TBT, perche per me donarsi ad una persona è un gesto importante. Forse come dici tu la moglie sa, magari non di me ,ma di certo sa del passato ( ha letto gli sms che lui mandava all amichetta di turno tempo fa e per questo aveva malamente provato a lasciarlo). Lui mi diceva di AMARMI cazzarola.... di non poter vivere senza di me, di desiderare una vita con me, di voler riconìminciare con la sottoscritta. ma il senso del dovere gli ha impedito di prendere una decisione definitiva: lei piccola ed indifesa, e figli con duemila problemi e lui che stava impazzendo perche non voleva sacrificare l AMORE per il BENE che provava per una donna... Ero io quella razionale, con i piedi per terra che gli ha fatto sempre notare che io non ce l ho un lavoro da 6000 euro al mese che mi avrebbe permesso di far contenti tutti e tantomeno la megavilla e i figli stramaggiorenni... io non ho nulla. non avevo nulla... solo lui, la dignita dell amore che provavo per lui, e un bimbo piccolo che ormai si era quasi abituato alla sua presenza...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
tu avresti fatto anche del male a lui?


okkei...

mi rimetto nel cassetto.


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

io adesso la chiamo davvero ...
riaccendo il cellulare e trovo questo sms
" sei sparita. dobbiamo parlare. venerdi hai da fare?"


che rabbiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tu avresti fatto anche del male a lui?
> 
> 
> okkei...
> ...


no no... mi correggo... ora gliene faccio davvero... sto demente


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Aprile 2007)

*la bocca della verita'...*

Serenity...hai tolto ogni mio dubbio...scusami per quello che diro'...anzitutto il fatto che tu gliel'abbia data dopo due anni non significa nulla...perche' non si parla di uno che e' stato due anni a farsi le pippe...ma in quei due anni in cui ti hai creduto che lui ti aspettasse...si e' scopato la moglie e qualche altra...quindi lui non ha aspettato proprio nulla....poi ...il suo guadagno....6000 euro...e la casa o villa di cui parli...Serenity....guardati di nuovo dentro....e di a te stessa che oltre a tutto quello che ti ho gia detto...il fatto che avesse una vita cosi economicamente tranquilla...e che DI CERTO(e non venirmi a dire che ti portava con la macchina in mezzo alle fratte o in trattoria...) le serate che ti organizzava erano un semisogno per tante ragazze...perche' uno che ha 6000 euro al mese puo' far girare la testa in tanti modi alle donne...primo per il tempo che ha a disposizione...secondo perche' i soldi non comprano i sentimenti...ma possono scavalcare tante difese...un ragazzo innamorato ma che non ha un euro...puo' al massimo trovare qualche foglio di carta,scriverci su tutto quello che sente per te e rubare se la trova...una rosa o qualche altro fiore da un prato o da un aiuola...puo' dedicarti quel poco tempo libero che ha...ma e' certo che ti pensa sempre...e lo puoi capire da quello che scrive di suo pugno e non in uno e due sms...un uomo che ha tanti soldi Serenity non deve scrivere...lascia quello che per lui e' un compito noioso...fare il bigliettino al fioraio di fiducia...non deve rubare...e puo' farsi forte di mandarti 100 rose rosse dove lavori per farti restare sbalordita non dalle rose...ne dal biglietto...ma dalla reazione delle tue colleghe che bruciano di invidia pure...
non dico che tu ti sia venduta per qualche fiore-un biglietto scritto da un fioraio-una casa lussuosa o un albergo a 10 stelle e qualche giretto su auto sportive...dico che tutto questo...in mano a un bimbo di 8 anni...e la tua superficialita' nel valutarlo...unito alla tua errata credenza che PIU' grande volesse dire PIU' SERIO...ha fatto il resto...
rispondimi sinceramente Serenity...in tutto il tempo che vi siete visti...sono state piu' le volte che lui ti ascoltava-parlava-ti faceva ridere-ti chiedeva come stavi-passeggiava con te senza nemmeno tentare di farti capire che voleva farlo....oppure sono stati di piu' i momenti in cui ha strisciato la carta di credito o tirava fuori contanti per locali o cenette...si presentava con regaletti presi in gioielleria che magari raramente erano di tuo gusto(perche' e' raro che conoscano davvero i gusti delle donne con cui giocano...)e puntualmente ti diceva quanto sei bella....come stai bene vestita cosi...quelle calze...quelle scarpe...e via che allungava le mani?


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> no no... mi correggo... ora gliene faccio davvero... sto demente


Ti pentirai...sei ancora molto coinvolta...e quindi starai peggio quando sortirai la sua reazione. 

Rifletti.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ti pentirai...sei ancora molto coinvolta...e quindi starai peggio quando sortirai la sua reazione.
> 
> Rifletti.


Serenity...rischi che ti facciano il culo come una capanna. Contenta tu


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Aprile 2007)

*attenta...*

Serenity attenta...chi ha un entrata di 6000 euro al mese ha tempo....amici...soldi da investire....tu sei una....devi dormire la notte...quello ha mille modi diversi per farti passare la voglia....tieniti quel briciolo di dignita' che ti e' rimasta...lo so che dentro di te te lo immagini che rode con gli amici sparlando di quello che ha fatto...di come lo facevi...di com'eri brava....se puo' aiutarti ricorda che tutto questo sei stata tu a concederglielo...stai perdendo tempo Serenity...e quel ragazzo che aspetta ansioso quei pochi minuti al giorno o alla settimana per vederti...non vedendoti restera' deluso...
Stai dedicando altre attenzioni a chi di attenzioni per te non ne ha mai avute se non quelle di comprarti un perizoma o un paio di scarpe col tacco...senza contare che tutto cio si riperquote prima su di te...e poi su chi ti sta vicino...cacciati pure nei guai Serenity...ma tieni bene a mente questo...quando si gioca con un leone...poi non ci si puo' lamentare se si viene sbranati...e tu adesso stai svegliando l'istinto di sopravvivenza di un leone...e' un ragazzino...ma ha le possibilita' economiche e di certo le amicizie per farti rotolare nel letame...tranquilla Serenity...noi saremo qui ad ascoltarti


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Aprile 2007)

*se...*

Se non reagisce di brutto lui...di certo lo fara' la moglie...immaginatevi una donna a cui viene toccata l'entrata mensile di 6000 euro per assumere qualche poco di buono e farla pagare a un altra donna....se non si incazza il bimbo...lo fara' la mamma...e le donne quando succedono ste cose diventano peggio di un t-rex a cui hanno rubato il cucciolo....(chi di voi ha visto jurassik park 2?) ecco...ci siamo capiti no?


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Serenity...rischi che ti facciano il culo come una capanna. Contenta tu


il culo a capanna 

	
	
		
		
	


	









da quanto tempo non lo dicevo...


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2007)

*Serenity*

Nel tuo caso la miglior vendetta é l'indifferenza...lo so che è la consolazione dell'aglietto...
Ma purtroppo lui è un verme, può ancora farti del male.
Anzi da come la vedo io, lui ritornerà a cercarti...non è poi così facile trovare bamboline compiacenti (lui ormai è un vecchietto)...a quel punto GLI DAI IL BENSERVITO.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Aprile 2007)

*vivere...*

Vivere nell'attesa che un vecchiardo si presenti a elemosinare sesso per dirgli di no...non e' una soluzione...e' solo una vana speranza di avere un surrogato della vendetta...
Serenity dovra' spaccarsi la testa da sola...raccogliere i pezzi....e rimettersi in piedi da sola...spero per lei che qualcuno nel frattempo la noti...perche' avra' di certo bisogno d'aiuto...di essere ascoltata...soprattutto amata.


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> eggià, pare un film visto e rivisto... ma continua a farmi del male gratuitamente...


...ti correggo...non è lui che continua a farti del male...sei tu che continui a fartene...


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...ti correggo...non è lui che continua a farti del male...sei tu che continui a fartene...


Verissimo.
x micia: si usava molto negli anni '70


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Serenity...hai tolto ogni mio dubbio...scusami per quello che diro'...anzitutto il fatto che tu gliel'abbia data dopo due anni non significa nulla...perche' non si parla di uno che e' stato due anni a farsi le pippe...ma in quei due anni in cui ti hai creduto che lui ti aspettasse...si e' scopato la moglie e qualche altra...quindi lui non ha aspettato proprio nulla....poi ...il suo guadagno....6000 euro...e la casa o villa di cui parli...Serenity....guardati di nuovo dentro....e di a te stessa che oltre a tutto quello che ti ho gia detto...il fatto che avesse una vita cosi economicamente tranquilla...e che DI CERTO(e non venirmi a dire che ti portava con la macchina in mezzo alle fratte o in trattoria...) le serate che ti organizzava erano un semisogno per tante ragazze...perche' uno che ha 6000 euro al mese puo' far girare la testa in tanti modi alle donne...primo per il tempo che ha a disposizione...secondo perche' i soldi non comprano i sentimenti...ma possono scavalcare tante difese...un ragazzo innamorato ma che non ha un euro...puo' al massimo trovare qualche foglio di carta,scriverci su tutto quello che sente per te e rubare se la trova...una rosa o qualche altro fiore da un prato o da un aiuola...puo' dedicarti quel poco tempo libero che ha...ma e' certo che ti pensa sempre...e lo puoi capire da quello che scrive di suo pugno e non in uno e due sms...un uomo che ha tanti soldi Serenity non deve scrivere...lascia quello che per lui e' un compito noioso...fare il bigliettino al fioraio di fiducia...non deve rubare...e puo' farsi forte di mandarti 100 rose rosse dove lavori per farti restare sbalordita non dalle rose...ne dal biglietto...ma dalla reazione delle tue colleghe che bruciano di invidia pure...
> non dico che tu ti sia venduta per qualche fiore-un biglietto scritto da un fioraio-una casa lussuosa o un albergo a 10 stelle e qualche giretto su auto sportive...dico che tutto questo...in mano a un bimbo di 8 anni...e la tua superficialita' nel valutarlo...unito alla tua errata credenza che PIU' grande volesse dire PIU' SERIO...ha fatto il resto...
> rispondimi sinceramente Serenity...in tutto il tempo che vi siete visti...sono state piu' le volte che lui ti ascoltava-parlava-ti faceva ridere-ti chiedeva come stavi-passeggiava con te senza nemmeno tentare di farti capire che voleva farlo....oppure sono stati di piu' i momenti in cui ha strisciato la carta di credito o tirava fuori contanti per locali o cenette...si presentava con regaletti presi in gioielleria che magari raramente erano di tuo gusto(perche' e' raro che conoscano davvero i gusti delle donne con cui giocano...)e puntualmente ti diceva quanto sei bella....come stai bene vestita cosi...quelle calze...quelle scarpe...e via che allungava le mani?


 
NO assolutamente. mai un fiore, nessuna serata romantica e niente che potesse anche lontanamente assomigliarci. nulla di tutto questo. ero io , scema, che gli portavo dei regali che magari erano sciocchezze e che avra buttato giu nel cesso... li avessi spesi per me...scema totale


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...ti correggo...non è lui che continua a farti del male...sei tu che continui a fartene...


 io? lui  mi manda sms e mi chiede di parlargli e io mi faccio del male da sola?


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Serenity...rischi che ti facciano il culo come una capanna. Contenta tu


beh ma almeno la pulce nell orecchio vogliamo mettergliela a sta donna?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Aprile 2007)

*si...*

Serenity si ti fai del male da sola...perche' fra tanti soldi che spendi potresti spenderne un po' per cambiare il tuo numero...anche quello fisso di casa se ce l hai...non e' poi cosi difficile...tu gli dai la possibilita' di continuare a far parte anche se in passivo della tua vita...non ha mai speso soldi per te Serenity?Dove lo facevate?Casa tua?O in albergo?Perche' l'albergo costa...piccola mia curiosita' Serenity...sei per caso del sagittario?O del cancro?


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Serenity attenta...chi ha un entrata di 6000 euro al mese ha tempo....amici...soldi da investire....tu sei una....devi dormire la notte...quello ha mille modi diversi per farti passare la voglia....tieniti quel briciolo di dignita' che ti e' rimasta...lo so che dentro di te te lo immagini che rode con gli amici sparlando di quello che ha fatto...di come lo facevi...di com'eri brava....se puo' aiutarti ricorda che tutto questo sei stata tu a concederglielo...stai perdendo tempo Serenity...e quel ragazzo che aspetta ansioso quei pochi minuti al giorno o alla settimana per vederti...non vedendoti restera' deluso...
> Stai dedicando altre attenzioni a chi di attenzioni per te non ne ha mai avute se non quelle di comprarti un perizoma o un paio di scarpe col tacco...senza contare che tutto cio si riperquote prima su di te...e poi su chi ti sta vicino...cacciati pure nei guai Serenity...ma tieni bene a mente questo...quando si gioca con un leone...poi non ci si puo' lamentare se si viene sbranati...e tu adesso stai svegliando l'istinto di sopravvivenza di un leone...e' un ragazzino...ma ha le possibilita' economiche e di certo le amicizie per farti rotolare nel letame...tranquilla Serenity...noi saremo qui ad ascoltarti


1) non ero e non sono brava. ho amato 3 uomini (compreso lui) in tutta la mia vita.
2) non credo che possa sparlare di me. sono sempre stata corretta e leale 
3) gli ho dato Amore 
4) facesse cio' che vuole tanto non perdo nulla


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Aprile 2007)

*ma quale pulce...*

Serenity quella donna di pulci nell'orecchio ne ha gia tante...ma tu non senti ragioni...hai un pensiero fisso nella testa...ti auguro di uscirne con il maggior numero di ossa rotte ma viva...cosi quando ti sarai ripresa potrai pensare alla sola persona che merita...te stessa...


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Serenity si ti fai del male da sola...perche' fra tanti soldi che spendi potresti spenderne un po' per cambiare il tuo numero...anche quello fisso di casa se ce l hai...non e' poi cosi difficile...tu gli dai la possibilita' di continuare a far parte anche se in passivo della tua vita...non ha mai speso soldi per te Serenity?Dove lo facevate?Casa tua?O in albergo?Perche' l'albergo costa...piccola mia curiosita' Serenity...sei per caso del sagittario?O del cancro?


 
non ha speso nulla per me. se non la benzina per venire in 3 anni 3 volte da me. il resto ce l ho messo sempre io. e non sono ne' del cancro nè del sagittario


----------



## Old paco (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> beh ma almeno la pulce nell orecchio vogliamo mettergliela a sta donna?


Dopo che hai messo la pulce cosa hai realizzato? Lui lascia lei per te? Lei odia te e non ti cerca più? Non so... ma la vendetta non a mai portato buoni frutti ed alla lunga ti pentiresti e soffriresti più di questo amore non corrisposto.


----------



## Old paco (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> sono ne' del cancro nè del sagittario


Scusa la curiosità, ma che significa? Perchè io sono cancro ascendente sagittario!


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Dopo che hai messo la pulce cosa hai realizzato? Lui lascia lei per te? Lei odia te e non ti cerca più? Non so... ma la vendetta non a mai portato buoni frutti ed alla lunga ti pentiresti e soffriresti più di questo amore non corrisposto.


 
amore non corrisposto?????? me l avra detto duecento mila volte... che mi ama... 
si vero. solo parole


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Scusa la curiosità, ma che significa?


boh me l aveva chiesto TBT


----------



## Old paco (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> me l avra detto duecento mila volte... che mi ama...
> si vero. solo parole


Ma amore può essere turbamento dell'anima e fisica. Se lui avesse voluto stare con te quale sarebbe stato l'elemento ostativo?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Aprile 2007)

*e che c entra?*



serenity ha detto:


> 1) non ero e non sono brava. ho amato 3 uomini (compreso lui) in tutta la mia vita.
> 2) non credo che possa sparlare di me. sono sempre stata corretta e leale
> 3) gli ho dato Amore
> 4) facesse cio' che vuole tanto non perdo nulla


E tu credi che per un uno cosi grande il fatto che tu non fossi brava significhi qualcosa?Quello si eccitava solo a vederti nuda...ma ti rendi conto di cosa significa per un uomo tanto piu' grande d'eta' ritrovarsi una donna cosi giovane fra le mani...e per giunta persa di lui...con gli amici non sparla di te in malo modo...sparla nel senso che dice..."ao...ammazza che culo......che tette....." quello e' sparlare per vantarsi del pezzo di manzo che si e' mangiato...
Cosa leggo poi...facesse cio' che vuole tanto non perdi nulla?Serenity tu non sei coscente di quel che dici...stai innestando qualcosa di potenzialmente pericoloso...e per giunta senza che questa cosa possa darti qualcosa che ti serve...
Vabbe'...come gia detto prima...ci troverai sempre qui ad ascoltarti Serenity....posso un consiglio?Cambia nick..perche' adesso tutto sei tranne che serena...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Aprile 2007)

*mi rifiuto...*

Mi rifiuto di dare a questa cosa la definizione di amore...sara' un surrogato dell'amore...e di certo solo da parte di Serenity...lui...il bimbo..e' una spugna di mare...che fagocita tutto cio' che capita...
Per il discorso del segno zodiacale...era solo perche' in quello che e' successo a Serenity ritrovo molte cose attinenti a situazioni di cui sono stato testimone...e volevo sapere che segno era tutto qui


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> E tu credi che per un uno cosi grande il fatto che tu non fossi brava significhi qualcosa?Quello si eccitava solo a vederti nuda...ma ti rendi conto di cosa significa per un uomo tanto piu' grande d'eta' ritrovarsi una donna cosi giovane fra le mani...e per giunta persa di lui...con gli amici non sparla di te in malo modo...sparla nel senso che dice..."ao...ammazza che culo......che tette....." quello e' sparlare per vantarsi del pezzo di manzo che si e' mangiato...
> Cosa leggo poi...facesse cio' che vuole tanto non perdi nulla?Serenity tu non sei coscente di quel che dici...stai innestando qualcosa di potenzialmente pericoloso...e per giunta senza che questa cosa possa darti qualcosa che ti serve...
> Vabbe'...come gia detto prima...ci troverai sempre qui ad ascoltarti Serenity....posso un consiglio?Cambia nick..perche' adesso tutto sei tranne che serena...


 

no non lo so tbt cosa significa avere una donna giovane per le mani come se fosse un pezzo di manzo. e comunque io parlo palro ma piu che ignorarlo non faro'. ero accecata dalla rabbia. e sarò pazza ma non fino a quel punto.  e del resto che caspita posso fare?


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Mi rifiuto di dare a questa cosa la definizione di amore...sara' un surrogato dell'amore...e di certo solo da parte di Serenity...lui...il bimbo..e' una spugna di mare...che fagocita tutto cio' che capita...
> Per il discorso del segno zodiacale...era solo perche' in quello che e' successo a Serenity ritrovo molte cose attinenti a situazioni di cui sono stato testimone...e volevo sapere che segno era tutto qui


 
sono della vergine. quanta propensione all autolesionismo ho?


----------



## Old paco (23 Aprile 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> E tu credi che per un uno cosi grande il fatto che tu non fossi brava significhi qualcosa?Quello si eccitava solo a vederti nuda...ma ti rendi conto di cosa significa per un uomo tanto piu' grande d'eta' ritrovarsi una donna cosi giovane fra le mani...e per giunta persa di lui...con gli amici non sparla di te in malo modo...sparla nel senso che dice..."ao...ammazza che culo......che tette....." quello e' sparlare per vantarsi del pezzo di manzo che si e' mangiato...
> Cosa leggo poi...facesse cio' che vuole tanto non perdi nulla?Serenity tu non sei coscente di quel che dici...stai innestando qualcosa di potenzialmente pericoloso...e per giunta senza che questa cosa possa darti qualcosa che ti serve...
> Vabbe'...come gia detto prima...ci troverai sempre qui ad ascoltarti Serenity....posso un consiglio?Cambia nick..perche' adesso tutto sei tranne che serena...


Serenity fai tesoro delle parole di TBT. Stai attenta a non fare caxxate, poi sarebbe troppo tardi per pentirtene....... Se capitasse a me una cosa del genere (mi è capitato meno), di certo alzerei un muro invalicabile per difendermi


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

Tibitì, hai mangiato chiodi oggi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma che ti piglia?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Comunque ragazzi, Sere c'ha anche diritto di fare un pò come le pare, no?

Questo l'ha presa per il culo. Lei ci si è fatta prendere, ok, ma salviamo la sua buonafede.
Lui è la solita merda senza nemmeno l'ombra di un attributo che gli serva per qualcosa che non sia eiaculare.
E ora si caca pure sotto perchè la signorina non si degna.
Non ultimo, può essere anche che subodori la prossima vendetta.

Perchè non sfasciargli la vita?

Così, tanto per passare il tempo.

Purchè non pensi di ricavarne qualcosa, ovviamente.


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Ma amore può essere turbamento dell'anima e fisica. Se lui avesse voluto stare con te quale sarebbe stato l'elemento ostativo?


 
dunque:
1) la moglie alla quale vuole bene nononstante i cornificamenti che durano da 30 anni
2) i figli disoccupati a cui deve provvedere
3) la casa dei suoi sogni 
4) non è un bastardo e non potrebbe mai farla soffrire ( però cornificarla si)
5) è un santo che sacrificherebbe la sua felicita per il bene degli altri

queste le motivazioni che avrebbero ostacolato la nostra "unione" seconod lui.

a mio avviso erano invece:
1) "sei troppo giovane e ti stancherai di me pertanto prendo ora quel che posso e poi torno alla tranquillita domestica"
2) non perdonerei come ha fatto sua moglie le scappatelle varie ed eventuali
3) ho un bimbo piccolo e lui di rogne ne ha gia abbastanza


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tibitì, hai mangiato chiodi oggi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e cosa potrei volere di piu di farlo  apparire per quello che realmente è?


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> no non lo so tbt cosa significa avere una donna giovane per le mani come se fosse un pezzo di manzo. e comunque io parlo palro ma piu che ignorarlo non faro'. ero accecata dalla rabbia. e sarò pazza ma non fino a quel punto. e del resto che caspita posso fare?


significa che scaverai sempre di più nel tuo profondo, farà male e dolore ma, a poco a poco, acquisirai la consapevolezza che non era la persona giusta. arriverai ad un punto - che dai tuoi scritti, secondo me non hai ancora raggiunto, in cui la dipendenza diventa meno forte e inizierai ad aprire gli occhi, a vedere anche ciò che non ti dava, a capire che sicuramente meriti di più. Anche in me il dolore - nonostante i mesi - è ancora molto vivo, mi manca la tua voce , mi manca lei... però dentro di me questo dolore è meno scomposto è più strutturato e mi permette di vedere finalmente che ero io che davo, ero io che costruivo la storia, che creavo le atmosfere, i momenti giusti le situazioni e tutto il resto. Allora, mi dico, perchè perdere le speranze di potervi riuscire ancora? Sei giovane Sery, sei nel pieno, vai incontro alla vita e vedrai che il tempo ti restituirà fiducia e tutto ciò che ti ha tolto in questi brutti periodi. Un abbracico

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old simo (23 Aprile 2007)

*Ciao!*



serenity ha detto:


> e ora ho voglia di fargliela pagare... con gli interessi.
> So perfettamente che il peggiore dei mali già gliel ho fatto ignorandolo, e lasciandolo alla sua vita fatta di bugie ed ipocrisie. Ma mi fa venire i conati di vomito pensare che ora lui si, probabilmente (o forse no
> 
> 
> ...


 
volevo chiederti solo 2 cose: quando è inizita la storia con lui, che aspettave avevi? e cosa pensi di ottenere con la tua vendetta?
Simo.


----------



## Old paco (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> dunque:
> 1) la moglie alla quale vuole bene nononstante i cornificamenti che durano da 30 anni
> 2) i figli disoccupati a cui deve provvedere
> 3) la casa dei suoi sogni
> ...


E con quello che dici non credi sia abbastanza per sbattergli la porta in faccia? Metti che sia tutto vero quello che lui dice a te non va bene averlo a metà quindi molla, molla, molla..... conserva i bei ricordi ma fa parte del tuo passato, come del resto il tuo ex marito


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> significa che scaverai sempre di più nel tuo profondo, farà male e dolore ma, a poco a poco, acquisirai la consapevolezza che non era la persona giusta. arriverai ad un punto - che dai tuoi scritti, secondo me non hai ancora raggiunto, in cui la dipendenza diventa meno forte e inizierai ad aprire gli occhi, a vedere anche ciò che non ti dava, a capire che sicuramente meriti di più. Anche in me il dolore - nonostante i mesi - è ancora molto vivo, mi manca la tua voce , mi manca lei... però dentro di me questo dolore è meno scomposto è più strutturato e mi permette di vedere finalmente che ero io che davo, ero io che costruivo la storia, che creavo le atmosfere, i momenti giusti le situazioni e tutto il resto. Allora, mi dico, perchè perdere le speranze di potervi riuscire ancora? Sei giovane Sery, sei nel pieno, vai incontro alla vita e vedrai che il tempo ti restituirà fiducia e tutto ciò che ti ha tolto in questi brutti periodi. Un abbracico
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
leggo le tue parole e mi sembra quasi di vedermi li, con gli occhi innamorati che gli chiedo di abbracciarmi quasi per mandare via le mie paure.  l ho amato tanto e lo amo ancora. ma ho detto basta perche il dolore che mi stava provocando vivere questa storia era maggiore del benessere che mi dava sapere che lui c era. Lui non  avrebbe mai scelto e io non l avrei mai costretto af arlo perche lo comprendevo perche lo rispettavo perche mi faceva anche tenerezza. gli ho dato tutta me stessa senza chiedergli nulla. l ho amato incondizionatamente, ho subito mille mancanze di rispetto e l ho sempre perdonato. e ora sono sola con tutti i miei perche e i miei se.   ma cosa altro avrei dovuto fare?


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

simo ha detto:


> volevo chiederti solo 2 cose: quando è inizita la storia con lui, che aspettave avevi? e cosa pensi di ottenere con la tua vendetta?
> Simo.


 
ne ho parlato gia talmente tanto che mi gira la testa


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> leggo le tue parole e mi sembra quasi di vedermi li, con gli occhi innamorati che gli chiedo di abbracciarmi quasi per mandare via le mie paure. l ho amato tanto e lo amo ancora. ma ho detto basta perche il dolore che mi stava provocando vivere questa storia era maggiore del benessere che mi dava sapere che lui c era. Lui non avrebbe mai scelto e io non l avrei mai costretto af arlo perche lo comprendevo perche lo rispettavo perche mi faceva anche tenerezza. gli ho dato tutta me stessa senza chiedergli nulla. l ho amato incondizionatamente, ho subito mille mancanze di rispetto e l ho sempre perdonato. e ora sono sola con tutti i miei perche e i miei se. ma cosa altro avrei dovuto fare?


*chiediti il perchè l'hai sempre perdonato.*

Provaci almeno! porco di quel giuda!

mi fa incazzare tutta sta sofferenza...scusami sere, te lo dico con affetto e ti abbraccio.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Aprile 2007)

*...*

Lupa ho mangiato normalmente...pasta e carne...
Serenity sei della vergine comeme?Adesso mi spiego...si si ...sei moooolto predisposta per l'autolesionismo...
Serenity ma la pianti di parlare di questo come se parlassi di un adulto?Lo vuoi capire o no che ti sei invaghita di un bimbo?
I filgi disoccupati....e ci credo...con un padre che mentalmente ha la meta' dei loro anni...e con quello che guadagna....chi mai glielo farebbe fare di trovare lavoro?
Ma tu Serenity per il tuo di figlio davvero avresti voluto un tipo cosi?
Fossi Donna per mio figlio vorrei un padre che sappia motivarlo...che non gli faccia credere che i soldi crescono sull'albero della villa...
Serenity sei della vergine...quindi in parte almeno come me...fino a che non avrai fatto quello che hai in mente non troverai pace...anche se non puoi farmi fesso a me...lo sai benissimo che e' sbagliato sia per te che per chi ti sta vicino quel che vuoi fare....Lupa rovinare la vita di una persona cosi tanto per fare non e' una cosa su cui scherzare...perche' la persona in questione potrebbe farsi girare le palle....o la moglie...credo che ne Serenity ne Lupa si rendano conto o sappiano a cosa possono andare in contro...posso capire che l'essere prese per il culo fa rodere...io anche se in maniera minore lo sono stato...ma alla fine mi sono reso conto che nulla mi avrebbe fatto sentire bene...nemmeno al vendetta piu' atroce...
Serenity tanta fortuna...e' tutto quello che posso augurarti...ne hai piu' bisogno....anche piu' bisogno di un Uomo che ti ami davvero...
(ma pensa te...ha beccato pure un bambino che oltre ad avere i dindi...sa pure che la cosa che piu' mette in movimento il contorto meccanismo dell'interesse di una Donna e' farle credere che le si voglia dare l'unica cosa che non si puo' dare....si e' tenuto i soldi...la benzina....facendole credere che voleva donarle la sua intera vita...tutto se stesso....ahuuhahuauhauahauhauh praticamente e' come se briatore decidesse di dare in beneficenza tutto cio' che ha e andare a vivere come barbone per le vie del centro....magari dentro a una galleria di vetrine della benetton  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....una cazzata pazzesca)


----------



## Old simo (23 Aprile 2007)

*Serenity*



serenity ha detto:


> ne ho parlato gia talmente tanto che mi gira la testa


ok scusa, forse non sono stata attenta. 
Posso solo dirti: se pensi che la vendetta serva a farti stare effettivamente meglio, beh allora fai pure...se pensi invece che non risolva la tua situazione, forse dovresti pensarci un attimo in piu' prima di rovinare una famiglia, perchè purtroppo con il tuo gesto non colpirai solo lui(che è uno stronzo e si è capito!), ma anche sua moglie(il che potrebbe anche non fregartene!) ed i suoi figli!
Un abbraccio.


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Lupa ho mangiato normalmente...pasta e carne...
> Serenity sei della vergine comeme?Adesso mi spiego...si si ...sei moooolto predisposta per l'autolesionismo...
> Serenity ma la pianti di parlare di questo come se parlassi di un adulto?Lo vuoi capire o no che ti sei invaghita di un bimbo?
> I filgi disoccupati....e ci credo...con un padre che mentalmente ha la meta' dei loro anni...e con quello che guadagna....chi mai glielo farebbe fare di trovare lavoro?
> ...


 
 NON GLIEL HO MAI CHIESTO.  A


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Lupa ho mangiato normalmente...pasta e carne...
> Serenity sei della vergine comeme?Adesso mi spiego...si si ...sei moooolto predisposta per l'autolesionismo...
> Serenity ma la pianti di parlare di questo come se parlassi di un adulto?Lo vuoi capire o no che ti sei invaghita di un bimbo?
> I filgi disoccupati....e ci credo...con un padre che mentalmente ha la meta' dei loro anni...e con quello che guadagna....chi mai glielo farebbe fare di trovare lavoro?
> ...


 
non gleil ho mai chiesto cavoli!!!! MAI. sapevo i limiti della storia e anche se a volte mi rodeva perche lui diceva di amrare me ma poi santificava le feste  restando con lei, ho sempre saputo che lei e i figli sarebbero sempre stati prima di me. e se doveva scegliere doveva farlo da solo. non perche glielo avessi imposto io.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Aprile 2007)

*rispondo io...*

Perche' l'ha sempre perdonato?
Ma e' facilissimo...perche' tantissime donne se non tutte...hanno l'illusione che non esista uomo al mondo che non possano dirigere come meglio credono...pensateci bene...quanti sono gli uomini con cui avete avuto storie o flirt per il semplice fatto che erano del tutto al di fuori del vostro controllo...perche' si mostravano disinteressati...perche' vi facevano complimenti indiretti...come a dire...sei bella...sei bona....ma non ti toccherei nemmeno con un dito...e' sempre il solito discorso...non si desidera cio' che possiamo ottenere facilmente...l'attesa e' amara...ma il suo frutto e' il piu' dolce che esista...peccato che spesso si attende per un frutto che non sara' MAI vostro...magari di tante altre insieme a voi...ma MAI SOLO VOSTRO...
Serenity era e forse e' invaghita di questo tipo...era interessata...intrigata...ma non certo innamorata...l'amore lo provi quando la persona che hai di fronte ti da tutto di se...ma ti tiene fuori dai suoi problemi...lo provi quando le promesse vengono mantenute prima ancora di essere state fatte...
credevi fosse amore Serenity....invece era un bambino che in te vedeva la nuova playstation3....ma lo sai come sono fatti i bambini no?Gia si parla della play4...poi c'e' l xbox360....il nintendo wi...di un po'...non crederai mica di essere il non plus ultra delle piattaforme di intrattenimento per il bimbo di oggi vero?


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2007)

*Tbt*

Lo so che dico cose cattive: ma la vendetta fa stare bene!!!! Passare dal ruolo della vittima a quello del carnefice, fa bene al cervello.

Se Serenity vuole giustizia...che studi un modo raffinato per fargliela pagare.
Ho imparato, e sono più vecchia di te, tbt, che se hai tanta rabbia, la devi tirare fuori..altrimenti la volgi contro te stesso.

Non è questione di segni zodiacali...Io sono ascendente scorpione...per me non è questione di vendetta , ma di giustizia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un modo per far passare dei brutti momenti a queste merde si trova sempre. Ma non a caldo, lucidamente , a freddo e con classe.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)




----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Aprile 2007)

*a volte...*

A volte non si chiede cio' che si vuole...perche' si ha la certezza se non la speranza almeno...che la persona da cui vogliamo una determinata azione lo capisca e lo faccia...ma soprattutto..perche' spesso dentro di noi sappiamo bene...che se facessimo quella richiesta specifica....la risposta potrebbe non essere quella desiderata....cosi si resta in silenzio...sia prima..mentre ci si spoglia....che dopo...quando ci si riveste...
Per usare le mie metafore...e' un po' come entrare in un concessionario ferrari...ben sapendo che non ci si puo' permettere nessuna delle auto presenti...quindi stiamo li...a guardarle...ma non ci azzardiamo a chiedere il prezzo...sappiamo che per noi e' proibitivo.


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> cara amica mia stai sbagliando. che ne fai poi della tua "vendetta"?
> Sapevi a cosa andavi incontro, sei adulta e potevi alla fine immaginare che lui avrebbe fatto come la maggiorparte dei "maschi" avrebbe scelto la famiglia, la quiete, le abitudini, la poltrona e le pantofole.
> ma ferire la moglie ora di cosa ti premia? in fin dei conti anche lei è stata vittima della vostra tresca, lascia perdere, cerca di riconquistare la tua stima e comincia a vivere come il tuo nick...serenamente


 
Concordo..lascia perdere.
Prima di tutto non serve a nulla.Non serve soprattutto a te.Anzi...un atto del genere ti costringerebbe solo a subirne gli strascichi e ad avere ancora contatti con loro...
Ti consoglio di concentrarti su te stessa e di pensare che la migliore vendetta è lasciare che il tempo sistemi le cose da solo...

Il cadavere passa sempre...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (23 Aprile 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> A volte non si chiede cio' che si vuole...perche' si ha la certezza se non la speranza almeno...che la persona da cui vogliamo una determinata azione lo capisca e lo faccia...ma soprattutto..perche' spesso dentro di noi sappiamo bene...che se facessimo quella richiesta specifica....la risposta potrebbe non essere quella desiderata....cosi si resta in silenzio...sia prima..mentre ci si spoglia....che dopo...quando ci si riveste...
> Per usare le mie metafore...e' un po' come entrare in un concessionario ferrari...ben sapendo che non ci si puo' permettere nessuna delle auto presenti...quindi stiamo li...a guardarle...ma non ci azzardiamo a chiedere il prezzo...sappiamo che per noi e' proibitivo.


Vero. io però così - a fare l'uomo che non deve chiedere mai - e a pensare che gli altri (siccome io ero tanto bravo) si dovessero accorgere delle mie esigenze, mi ci sono rovinato la vita. Lo dico a me stesso per primo, è una forma di vigliaccheria; tutti abbiamo bisogni di essere amati e non a tempo e non in "regime di comunione" e bisogna avere il coraggio di dirlo, senza vergogna 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> A volte non si chiede cio' che si vuole...perche' si ha la certezza se non la speranza almeno...che la persona da cui vogliamo una determinata azione lo capisca e lo faccia...ma soprattutto..perche' spesso dentro di noi sappiamo bene...che se facessimo quella richiesta specifica....la risposta potrebbe non essere quella desiderata....cosi si resta in silenzio...sia prima..mentre ci si spoglia....che dopo...quando ci si riveste...
> Per usare le mie metafore...e' un po' come entrare in un concessionario ferrari...ben sapendo che non ci si puo' permettere nessuna delle auto presenti...quindi stiamo li...a guardarle...ma non ci azzardiamo a chiedere il prezzo...sappiamo che per noi e' proibitivo.


 

si..preciso preciso la Ferrari...


ridurlo a un triciclo no eh..giammai! sarebbe poi mettere in discussione la nostra capacità di distinguere...peccarrità!!!!



mi riattacco.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Aprile 2007)

*Iris...*

Iris sei scorpione...probabilmente uno dei segni che piu' di altri onora la vendetta...tu nel tuo post hai detto bene...la vendetta va servita fredda...ma soprattutto a mente fredda...scordati pero' che la vendetta possa farti sentire in pace con te stessa...la vendetta non cancella quello che hai concesso...soprattutto se lo hai fatto in consapevolezza....e qui sta la differenza...Serenity e l'ha detto lei stessa era consapevole della situazione...lui gli avra' pure detto un sacco di fregnacce...ma ha sempre saputo che c'era altro prima di lei...ecco perche' la SUA  di sete di vendetta non potra' mai trovare sazieta'...perche' non e' stata tradita...no e' stata ferita da un altro...ha il rimorso....dentro di se lo sapeva...se lo sentiva...le ferite piu' brutte sono quelle che ci si infligge da soli...lui e' stata la lama....ma e' stata lei ad afferrarla e fare karakiri...quando giochi con una pistola lo sai che e' pericoloso...Tu Iris eri consapevole che stavi sbagliando quando poi hai bramato vendetta?O come succede a tante persone sei stata "semplicemente" presa in giro a tua insaputa fino alla fatidica "sorpresa"...perche' un conto e' vendicarsi nei confronti di chi ti ha fatta soffrire del tutto gratuitamente e senza nessuna attenuante...e un conto e' cercare vendetta nei confronti di chi non ha fatto ne piu' ne meno di quello che gli e' stato permesso...
Se io sto a casa con mio figlio ed entrano 3 banditi armati di pistole e lo uccidono a sangue freddo cosi...senza motivo...e' ovvio e giusto bramare vendetta...a caldo o a freddo....
Ma se io parto in vacanza con mio figlio...e decido di andare a fare un escursione in qualche zona di guerra....o nel fitto della foresta amazzonica dov'e' pieno di serpenti velenosi e insetti che in un secondo possono ucciderti...sapendo fra l altro che mio figlio o io abbiamo anche delle patologie di salute...allora se succede qualcosa...un proiettile vagante...il morso di una tarantola....non posso cercare vendetta...perche' dovrei prendermela solo con me stesso...
Serenity e' entrata di sua volonta' nella tana del mostro cattivo...poi che il mostro abbia usato parole e gesti da principe poco importa...i fatti hanno sempre parlato chiaro...e' lei a dirlo per prima...
puo' prendersela solo con se stessa....anche rovinasse la vita(se mai fosse possibile...) di qusto tipo....anche se la moglie lo prendesse a pizze davanti a tutti al supermercato....nulla le togliera' mai dalla mente tutte le cose che gli ha concesso...e non parlo solo di apertura di gambe...parlo di parole....di pensieri....di gesti....di regali....di tempo....di tutto...quello e' memorizzato dentro di lei...non si puo' cancellare....e non si puo' dimenticare con la vendetta...perche' e' un rimorso...al massimo puo' attenuarlo dedicandosi a un altra persona...sperando che sia la persona giusta...che si dedichi a lei...
Dopo che abbiamo permesso che ci venisse fatto del male....fare del male a nostra volta non ci fara' stare bene....le ferite bisogna leccarsele in privato...il male puo' essere superato solo da una grande affetto...incondizionato...senza paure...puro...
Faccia pure come crede Serenity...Iris se vuole che segua il tuo suggerimento...
nemmeno se riuscira' a ottenere quello che vuole e verra' qui a scriverlo felice io le credero'...perche' i suoi post riguardo questa vicenda li ho letti...e si capisce fin troppo bene che non c'e' l'ha con lui piu' di quanto non c'e' l'abbia con se stessa...e' stata delusa non da una persona...ma dalla sua illusione nei riguardi di cio che credeva potesse esserci con quella persona...quindi da se stessa.


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi riattacco.


... niente...


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

*eggià*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Iris sei scorpione...probabilmente uno dei segni che piu' di altri onora la vendetta...tu nel tuo post hai detto bene...la vendetta va servita fredda...ma soprattutto a mente fredda...scordati pero' che la vendetta possa farti sentire in pace con te stessa...la vendetta non cancella quello che hai concesso...soprattutto se lo hai fatto in consapevolezza....e qui sta la differenza...Serenity e l'ha detto lei stessa era consapevole della situazione...lui gli avra' pure detto un sacco di fregnacce...ma ha sempre saputo che c'era altro prima di lei...ecco perche' la SUA di sete di vendetta non potra' mai trovare sazieta'...perche' non e' stata tradita...no e' stata ferita da un altro...ha il rimorso....dentro di se lo sapeva...se lo sentiva...le ferite piu' brutte sono quelle che ci si infligge da soli...lui e' stata la lama....ma e' stata lei ad afferrarla e fare karakiri...quando giochi con una pistola lo sai che e' pericoloso...Tu Iris eri consapevole che stavi sbagliando quando poi hai bramato vendetta?O come succede a tante persone sei stata "semplicemente" presa in giro a tua insaputa fino alla fatidica "sorpresa"...perche' un conto e' vendicarsi nei confronti di chi ti ha fatta soffrire del tutto gratuitamente e senza nessuna attenuante...e un conto e' cercare vendetta nei confronti di chi non ha fatto ne piu' ne meno di quello che gli e' stato permesso...
> Se io sto a casa con mio figlio ed entrano 3 banditi armati di pistole e lo uccidono a sangue freddo cosi...senza motivo...e' ovvio e giusto bramare vendetta...a caldo o a
> freddo....
> Ma se io parto in vacanza con mio figlio...e decido di andare a fare un escursione in qualche zona di guerra....o nel fitto della foresta amazzonica dov'e' pieno di serpenti velenosi e insetti che in un secondo possono ucciderti...sapendo fra l altro che mio figlio o io abbiamo anche delle patologie di salute...allora se succede qualcosa...un proiettile vagante...il morso di una tarantola....non posso cercare vendetta...perche' dovrei prendermela solo con me stesso...
> ...


 
Quanto parlo e blatero !!! farò questo, farò quello e  poi, mi rinchiudo in me stessa e nel mio dolore e cerco di metabolizzare. mi guardo intorno. fuori c'è un sole stupendo. è iniziata la primavera e io me ne sto qui a leccarmi le ferite. e lui continua a mandare sms per dirmi che sta male e io sto ancora peggio di quanto potessi stare prima di leggerlo.  è un misto di rabbia. delusione e sconforto. è un po avercela con se stessi e un po avercela con un uomo che avrebbe dovuto capire la mia fragilita e esseere davvero quel mostro di correttezza che si vantava di essere. Non mi ha mai presa in giro dice. certo. mi sono presa in giro da sola pensando che fosse meglio di quello che è. ma alla fine qualcosa si è rotto, gli equilibri che mi ero forzatamente imposta sono adnati a farsi benedire e ho madnato tutto all aria.  Ma era questione di tempo, forse giorni, o forse mesi e sarebbe finita comunque. ho voglia di vivere e con lui stavo morendo dentro. esistevano solo lui e i suoi problemi e le sue rpomesse mai mantenute. esisteva solo la serenity buona che doveva comrpenderlo e mai vantare pretese perche lui me l aveva detto che a lei voleva bene. certo quello che provava per me era amore. ma mica poteva mettere in discussione tutto per UN amore? del resto finito uno poteva cercarne un altro... mentre Lei , la moglie che si è sempre presa cura di lui e dei suoi figli, la donna stupenda che non ha mai amato non aveva cloni... l amore invece si, puo ripetersi, clonarsi, rivivere...era tutto sbagliato fin dall inizio. tutto. in primo luogo la sottoscritta


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Aprile 2007)

*Mice'...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> si..preciso preciso la Ferrari...
> 
> 
> ridurlo a un triciclo no eh..giammai! sarebbe poi mettere in discussione la nostra capacità di distinguere...peccarrità!!!!
> ...


Mice'...io parlo di ferrari e lamborghini perche' cosi so che gli uomini leggendo capiscono cosa intendo...non mi puntualizzare perche' non ho scritto fiat....o guzzi....o un triciclo...voi....Mice' ci sono donne e donne...tutte le Donne prima o poi sbagliano....poi c'e' la donna che persevera ed e' incoerente....e quella che invece impara e migliora...e a questa seconda categoria non serve puntualizzare che si parli di ferrari o di tricicli se non di cariole...per le altre serve il paragone ferrari...perche' di solito e' da queste cose che restano abbagliate...e se non e' una ferrari...e' il comportamente di un uomo che guida una punto della fita come fosse una ferrari....
Quante Donne si sono fatte fregare da uno di cui gia sapevano per sentito dire che tipo di persona fosse...
parlando sempre dei miei amici...giusto l'altra sera eravano a un tavolino del mc donalds...e c'era questo mio caro amico....un vero stronzo formato full...e c'era una mia carissima amica...parlando e ricordando i vecchi tempi...lei gli ha ricriminato che sia lei che le altre amiche...se le e' PASSATE tutte...con tono ironico...ma bacchettone...questo perche'?Perche' si e' sempre saputa la voce di lui...che non si e' mai fatto fregare...che scopa bene...che e' ben dotato...che e' divertente...che fa com cazzo gli pare....queste voci non le facciamo girare noi maschi fra le donne....sono le donne che hanno la loro "gazzetta ufficiale dello stronzo migliore della citta'"...quindi...quando poi dallo stronzo vi fate fregare...e ci rimanete sotto per un po'...non accusate me o altri di parlare di ferrari...di porche....o di tricicli...io mi prendo le mie colpe...i miei difetti...i miei pregi....gli stronzi fanno lo stesso....fatelo anche voi donne tutte...ma non venitemi a dire che sono superficiale o materialista perche' parlo sempre d'auto sportive...e' una metafora...se vi da tanto fastidio allora,accettate di uscire col triciclo...piuttosto che con la moto 1000 o la bmw...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Aprile 2007)

*quindi ammetti...*

Serenity....quindi tu ammetti di essere stata deluso dall'idea di quello che NON ERA....non da lui...
quasi avevo dimenticato....i problemi....altra caratteristiche di queste situazioni....a tante donne piace troppo mettere i panni da infermierine pensando che aiutare il "poveretto" di turno vi dara' diritto ad avere il suo amore incondizionato...ricordate anche questo...chi davvero vi ama...o e' innamorato di voi...non vi fara' mai partecipe dei suoi problemi a meno che non siate voi e forzarlo a farlo...perche' per voi vuole solo cose belle...vedervi ridere...godere...stare serene...i problemi li tiene per se...


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Lo so che dico cose cattive: ma la vendetta fa stare bene!!!! Passare dal ruolo della vittima a quello del carnefice, fa bene al cervello.
> 
> Se Serenity vuole giustizia...che studi un modo raffinato per fargliela pagare.
> Ho imparato, e sono più vecchia di te, tbt, che se hai tanta rabbia, la devi tirare fuori..altrimenti la volgi contro te stesso.
> ...


...Iris...Iris...ma, mai cara...che stai dicendo?...non c'è spettacolo peggiore di una donna afflitta da rabbia impotente...il livore, la bile, l'astio e il rancore, sono in grado di degradare la più fulgida delle bellezze...il coraggio delle proprie azioni...ecco quello che ci vuole...ecco l'antidoto...Serenity, a suo tempo, ha scelto...non credi?...ha rischiato...si è messa in gioco...e ora, giunto il momento della sconfitta...che dovrebbe fare secondo te?...coltivare l'acredine?...cuocersi nel livore?...tramando sterili e umilianti vendette?...no, mia cara, bisogna essere guerrieri...e un guerriero, sa perdere...un guerriero, conosce l'onore...chiamiamolo stile...ecco, evitare cadute di stile...sono veramente umilianti...


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2007)

*Tbt*

L'ho già detto: io sono stata ingannata gratuitamente, non ero nelle condizioni di Serenity.
Non potevo neanche prevedere....
Meritavo giustizia...e l'ho fatta...ma solo al diretto interessato.
Conoscevo i suoi punti deboli (non sto qui a dire) e ho lavorato su quelli.
Niente sbraitate o spargimenti di sangue...ma ti assicuro che il signore in questione, una bella lezione l'ha ricevuta...

Dopo, mi sono sentita meglio; soprattutto ho chiarito che non si può prendere per il sedere le persone impunemente e passarla liscia...non l'ho ammazzato, e nè gli ho fatto tutto il male che meritava, pur potendo.

C'è da dire, che io , nei confronti di quel signore avevo la coscienza non pulita, ma pulitissima.


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Iris...Iris...ma, mai cara...che stai dicendo?...non c'è spettacolo peggiore di una donna afflitta da rabbia impotente...il livore, la bile, l'astio e il rancore, sono in grado di degradare la più fulgida delle bellezze...il coraggio delle proprie azioni...ecco quello che ci vuole...ecco l'antidoto...Serenity, a suo tempo, ha scelto...non credi?...ha rischiato...si è messa in gioco...e ora, giunto il momento della sconfitta...che dovrebbe fare secondo te?...coltivare l'acredine?...cuocersi nel livore?...tramando sterili e umilianti vendette?...no, mia cara, bisogna essere guerrieri...e un guerriero, sa perdere...un guerriero, conosce l'onore...chiamiamolo stile...ecco, evitare cadute di stile...sono veramente umilianti...


 
Sinceramente, non sono mai stata più fulgida....Non ho più neanche un brufoletto sulla schiena...mi sono sfogata..e con molta ironia.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Aprile 2007)

*appunto Iris...*

Iris ecco....la situazione di Serenity e' differente...nel tuo caso Iris concordo con la vendetta...perche' e' la giustizia che solo con la vendetta si puo' ottenere...lei non puo' pretendere di ottenere la stessa cosa...perche' e' complice nel reato di cui accusa lui...


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> L'ho già detto: io sono stata ingannata gratuitamente, non ero nelle condizioni di Serenity.
> Non potevo neanche prevedere....
> Meritavo giustizia...e l'ho fatta...*ma solo al diretto interessato*.
> Conoscevo i suoi punti deboli (non sto qui a dire) e ho lavorato su quelli.
> ...


Questo è fondamentale, se uno sceglie la strada della vendetta.


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Serenity....quindi tu ammetti di essere stata deluso dall'idea di quello che NON ERA....non da lui...
> quasi avevo dimenticato....i problemi....altra caratteristiche di queste situazioni....a tante donne piace troppo mettere i panni da infermierine pensando che aiutare il "poveretto" di turno vi dara' diritto ad avere il suo amore incondizionato...ricordate anche questo...chi davvero vi ama...o e' innamorato di voi...non vi fara' mai partecipe dei suoi problemi a meno che non siate voi e forzarlo a farlo...perche' per voi vuole solo cose belle...vedervi ridere...godere...stare serene...i problemi li tiene per se...


 
tbt per lui invece era un atto di amore supremo: la condivisione dei problemi che ha con la moglie con i figli con il capo con gli amici. TUTTO
condividere come sintomo di amore, e a me riservava i "come stai?" e se rispondevo tutto bene allora o,. punto e a capo. e se avevo qualche problema era SEMPRE derivante dall invidia che i miei amici avevano per la mia felicita  che ovviamente nasceva dalla storia che avevo con lui. e invece i miei amici ne avevano le  scatole piene di lui , di me e della mia cocciutaggine.... altro che invidia!!!!
insomma sono stata fortunata a conoscerlo, na vera botta di c@@@.


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Iris ecco....la situazione di Serenity e' differente...nel tuo caso Iris concordo con la vendetta...perche' e' la giustizia che solo con la vendetta si puo' ottenere...lei non puo' pretendere di ottenere la stessa cosa...perche' e' complice nel reato di cui accusa lui...


 
mi arrendo Vostro Onore. pero' una passeggiatina dove vive me la faro' quest estate.... si si...


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> tbt per lui invece era un atto di amore supremo: la condivisione dei problemi che ha con la moglie con i figli con il capo con gli amici. TUTTO
> condividere come sintomo di amore, e a me riservava i "come stai?" e se rispondevo tutto bene allora o,. punto e a capo. e se avevo qualche problema era SEMPRE derivante dall invidia che i miei amici avevano per la mia felicita che ovviamente nasceva dalla storia che avevo con lui. e invece i miei amici ne avevano le scatole piene di lui , di me e della mia cocciutaggine.... altro che invidia!!!!
> insomma sono stata fortunata a conoscerlo, na vera botta di c@@@.


...amica Serenity...senti, lo so, tra poco ti irriterò ma...credimi, ACCETTA QUELLO CHE E' SUCCESSO...non opporti a nulla...non fare nulla...quello che doveva essere è stato fatto...e quello che deve essere, si sta già facendo...ferma il flusso dei pensieri...pratica il distacco dalle cose del mondo...fatti osservatrice...pura...e pratica la completa accettazione...ritorna un po' bambina...tutto è come deve essere...smettila di torturarti...smettila di soffrire...


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2007)

*Serenity*

Serenity, basta...fai ciò che vuoi, e ricordati...ti aspettiamo al campo.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Aprile 2007)

*verdetto...*

Colpevole...di non aver dato ascolto agli amici reali...colpevole di non aver dato ascolto agli amici di qui....colpevole di essersi donata senza condizioni a un bimbo...e infine colpevole di non aver dato ascolto alla persona che piu' di tutte voleva bene alla vittima,te stessa...per i capi d'accusa imputati alla persona nel nick di Serenity dichiaro che svolga attivita' ricreative di bighellonaggio dedicandosi a se stessa e al figlio....magari guardando di tanto in tanto il ragazzo del supermercato o del bar sotto casa...questa corte si aggiorna...


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amica Serenity...senti, lo so, tra poco ti irriterò ma...credimi, ACCETTA QUELLO CHE E' SUCCESSO...non opporti a nulla...non fare nulla...quello che doveva essere è stato fatto...e quello che deve essere, si sta già facendo...ferma il flusso dei pensieri...pratica il distacco dalle cose del mondo...fatti osservatrice...pura...e pratica la completa accettazione...ritorna un po' bambina...tutto è come deve essere...smettila di torturarti...smettila di soffrire...


 
ci sto provando, allontano i pensieri ma di tanto in tanto tornano. non mi chiedo piu il perche delle cose, non ha alcun senso. osservo i suoi comportamenti che non sono cambiati di una virgola e questa è la cosa che mi fa piu rabbia di tutte.  non so piu cosa provo. non so piu cosa fare. non so piu da dove ricominciare


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Colpevole...di non aver dato ascolto agli amici reali...colpevole di non aver dato ascolto agli amici di qui....colpevole di essersi donata senza condizioni a un bimbo...e infine colpevole di non aver dato ascolto alla persona che piu' di tutte voleva bene alla vittima,te stessa...per i capi d'accusa imputati alla persona nel nick di Serenity dichiaro che svolga attivita' ricreative di bighellonaggio dedicandosi a se stessa e al figlio....magari guardando di tanto in tanto il ragazzo del supermercato o del bar sotto casa...questa corte si aggiorna...


 

tutto sommato m è andata bene...


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Serenity, basta...fai ciò che vuoi, e ricordati...ti aspettiamo al campo.


 
campo santo iris? eheheheh  

	
	
		
		
	


	












    sai che c'è l unica cosa che voglio è vivere.


----------



## Old giulia (23 Aprile 2007)

.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Aprile 2007)

*che inutile....*

che inutile spreco di tempo....denaro di sms....e energie...
bha...il destino tanto e' gia scritto...saro' curioso di leggere piu' in la' cosa Serenity ci dira' a riguardo....vado a prende mio nipote poi riunione di genitori della sua scuola...ciao a tutti


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè " se se " ... sei cosi certa che non verrà a cercarti di nuovo?
> 
> Razionalizza il tutto, pensa al ruolo che hai avuto e che manca ( secondo il suo parere) alla moglie e chiediti :_secondo me , questo verme in futuro che fa se lo permettero'_: smette di strisciare e si mette le ali?
> 
> I bisogni di ieri saranno quelli di oggi e di domani, e la vigliaccheria o vermitudine a secondo i punti di vista rimarrà tale e quale.



Sante. Parole.


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

mi ha chiamata ed ho risposto al telefono. mi ha chiesto di vederlo per parlare della nostra situazione. ha detto che sta col popo nella pupu che mai si era trovato in una situazione del genere che vive male che non puo stare senza di me che non sa cosa fare. l ho lasciato parlare. gli ho fatto dire tutto quello che aveva da dire e che ha abbondantemente condito con i soliti mi sei mancata ti amo tesoro amore etc etc. e gli ho detto: se mi ami, se ti manco, se non puoi vivere senza di me allora vediamoci mercoledi. perche aspettare fino a venerdi  

	
	
		
		
	


	












    ( lui è quello che io defininisco un santificatore di feste eheheh) 
e lui triste e sconsolato mi ha detto :"ma amore sai che non posso!"
l ho salutato cordialmente e lui per tutta risposta mi ha detto:" me lo dai un bacio? ci sentiamo domani allora?"
si si... adda passa a nuttata 

	
	
		
		
	


	









pazzesco


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

ma come mai il post di giulia appare solo con un puntino?


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> e lui triste e sconsolato mi ha detto :"ma amore sai che non posso!"
> l ho salutato cordialmente e lui per tutta risposta mi ha detto:" me lo dai un bacio? ci sentiamo domani allora?"
> si si... adda passa a nuttata
> 
> ...


 
Quando chiusi per la n. volta, il mio "vomitò dal dolore".
Beh, è cambiato qualcosa?! No.
E' pazzesco starli a sentire, ecco cosa è pazzesco 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti abbracio


----------



## serenity (23 Aprile 2007)

*mi sembra di ricordare...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Quando chiusi per la n. volta, il mio "vomitò dal dolore".
> Beh, è cambiato qualcosa?! No.
> E' pazzesco starli a sentire, ecco cosa è pazzesco
> 
> ...


"ti amo perche tu sei diversa da tutte le altre, perche riesco ad essere me stesso e non ho bisogno di mentirti. riesco a dirti tutto, ma davvero tutto e mi viene spontaneo e mi piace non avere limiti con te. e poi con te è tutto bello ed è un rapporto paritario il nostro, perche vedi in passato con le donne ho sempre comandato io e invece tu riesci a tenermi testa e forse sei anche piu avanti di me, perche io faccio tanto il gradasso ma se tu mi dicessi un gionro "ciao XXXX" beh allora io morirei, perche tu sei giovane e dopo 2 anni ti riprenderai invece io sono vecchietto e sta cosa me la portero avanti per sempre. NOn ho mai e dico mai e dico neppure lontanamente vissuto una donna come vivo te. ti vivo completamente adoro le tue espressioni i tuoi modi di fare le tue smorfie e pensare di vivere senza te è un'idea che mi fa morire. NOn ho mai detto ad una donna "ti amo" nemmeno a Lei, e ora tu mi stai facendo mettere in discussione tutto e se non affronto le cose non è per paura o vigliaccheria, è che solo non so scegliere. davvero. non ci riesco. mi si spacca il cervello. Io che dicevo sempre quando me ne parlavano di queste situazioni che si inventavano solo scuse ora so che non è cosi perche certe cose devi viverle per poterne parlare. Io passo ore al telefono con te, non c'è un momento in cui non ti pensi, non c'è un attimo in cui non desideri averti accanto. è stupendo amartie passare dalla felicita assoluta alla tristezza piu nera, ma l amore è anche questo.  e non riuscerei a vivere un solo anno ancora in questa situazione perche non sono sereno. mi capisci vero? tra me e te sei tu quella forte, quella matura, quella che mi riporta con i piedi per terra ed è assurdo perche sono io quello piu grande. parlare con te è come parlare con una pari a me ( ????) eppure tu sei piccoletta..." etc etc

e dopo questo sproloquio ho vomitato io. e purtroppo sono sopravvissuta...


----------



## Old simo (23 Aprile 2007)

*Certo che...*



serenity ha detto:


> "ti amo perche tu sei diversa da tutte le altre, perche riesco ad essere me stesso e non ho bisogno di mentirti. riesco a dirti tutto, ma davvero tutto e mi viene spontaneo e mi piace non avere limiti con te. e poi con te è tutto bello ed è un rapporto paritario il nostro, perche vedi in passato con le donne ho sempre comandato io e invece tu riesci a tenermi testa e forse sei anche piu avanti di me, perche io faccio tanto il gradasso ma se tu mi dicessi un gionro "ciao XXXX" beh allora io morirei, perche tu sei giovane e dopo 2 anni ti riprenderai invece io sono vecchietto e sta cosa me la portero avanti per sempre. NOn ho mai e dico mai e dico neppure lontanamente vissuto una donna come vivo te. ti vivo completamente adoro le tue espressioni i tuoi modi di fare le tue smorfie e pensare di vivere senza te è un'idea che mi fa morire. NOn ho mai detto ad una donna "ti amo" nemmeno a Lei, e ora tu mi stai facendo mettere in discussione tutto e se non affronto le cose non è per paura o vigliaccheria, è che solo non so scegliere. davvero. non ci riesco. mi si spacca il cervello. Io che dicevo sempre quando me ne parlavano di queste situazioni che si inventavano solo scuse ora so che non è cosi perche certe cose devi viverle per poterne parlare. Io passo ore al telefono con te, non c'è un momento in cui non ti pensi, non c'è un attimo in cui non desideri averti accanto. è stupendo amartie passare dalla felicita assoluta alla tristezza piu nera, ma l amore è anche questo. e non riuscerei a vivere un solo anno ancora in questa situazione perche non sono sereno. mi capisci vero? tra me e te sei tu quella forte, quella matura, quella che mi riporta con i piedi per terra ed è assurdo perche sono io quello piu grande. parlare con te è come parlare con una pari a me ( ????) eppure tu sei piccoletta..." etc etc
> 
> e dopo questo sproloquio ho vomitato io. e purtroppo sono sopravvissuta...


a leggere le cavolate (mi trattengo dall'essere volgare!) che scrive questo "signore", un certo sentimento di vendetta viene....caspita se viene!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

c'è sempre in agguato l'ipotesi del link


----------



## Old paco (23 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> "ti amo perche tu sei diversa da tutte le altre, perche riesco ad essere me stesso e non ho bisogno di mentirti. riesco a dirti tutto, ma davvero tutto e mi viene spontaneo e mi piace non avere limiti con te. e poi con te è tutto bello ed è un rapporto paritario il nostro, perche vedi in passato con le donne ho sempre comandato io e invece tu riesci a tenermi testa e forse sei anche piu avanti di me, perche io faccio tanto il gradasso ma se tu mi dicessi un gionro "ciao XXXX" beh allora io morirei, perche tu sei giovane e dopo 2 anni ti riprenderai invece io sono vecchietto e sta cosa me la portero avanti per sempre. NOn ho mai e dico mai e dico neppure lontanamente vissuto una donna come vivo te. ti vivo completamente adoro le tue espressioni i tuoi modi di fare le tue smorfie e pensare di vivere senza te è un'idea che mi fa morire. NOn ho mai detto ad una donna "ti amo" nemmeno a Lei, e ora tu mi stai facendo mettere in discussione tutto e se non affronto le cose non è per paura o vigliaccheria, è che solo non so scegliere. davvero. non ci riesco. mi si spacca il cervello. Io che dicevo sempre quando me ne parlavano di queste situazioni che si inventavano solo scuse ora so che non è cosi perche certe cose devi viverle per poterne parlare. Io passo ore al telefono con te, non c'è un momento in cui non ti pensi, non c'è un attimo in cui non desideri averti accanto. è stupendo amartie passare dalla felicita assoluta alla tristezza piu nera, ma l amore è anche questo. e non riuscerei a vivere un solo anno ancora in questa situazione perche non sono sereno. mi capisci vero? tra me e te sei tu quella forte, quella matura, quella che mi riporta con i piedi per terra ed è assurdo perche sono io quello piu grande. parlare con te è come parlare con una pari a me ( ????) eppure tu sei piccoletta..." etc etc
> 
> e dopo questo sproloquio ho vomitato io. e purtroppo sono sopravvissuta...


 
Sere, lascia stare altrimenti ti fai male da sola. Ma lui quando la ritrova una come te?


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Sere, lascia stare altrimenti ti fai male da sola. Ma lui quando la ritrova una come te?


 
eh..bravo..paco...mettici il  carico da 10000 pure


----------



## Old paco (23 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eh..bravo..paco...mettici il carico da 10000 pure


Autostima Micio, Sere deve avere autostima per prima cosa... non piò pendere dalle sie labbra. Lei vuole qualcosa che lui non vuole /non può darle. Lui sa come trattare una donna questo è evidente. Sere ama te stessa


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

*Paco*



paco ha detto:


> Autostima Micio, Sere deve avere autostima per prima cosa... non piò pendere dalle sie labbra. Lei vuole qualcosa che lui non vuole /non può darle. Lui sa come trattare una donna questo è evidente. Sere ama te stessa


 
hai completamente raggione! 

ma adda passà la nuttata...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2007)

*x Serenity*

Ricordo benissimo come si è sviluppata la storia e come ti aggrappavi a quest'uomo (???) e come ti impegnavi a voler trovare amore in quell'uomo.
Non sono contenta di aver avuto ragione. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi spiace tanto.
Ma credo che veramente mettere a conoscenza la moglie di quel che lui ha detto e fatto sia solo una crudeltà per lei e non ti sarebbe di minimo conforto.
Davvero, lascia perdere!
Pensa a te!
Ti sarebbe andata peggio se avesse fatto sul serio e se ti fossi ritrovata a vivere con lui...


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quando chiusi per la n. volta, il mio "vomitò dal dolore".
> Beh, è cambiato qualcosa?! No.
> E' pazzesco starli a sentire, ecco cosa è pazzesco
> 
> ...


Esatto Verena...è pazzesco starli a sentire 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Chi ha orecchie per udire...udda!


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> "*ti amo perche tu sei diversa da tutte le altre*, perche riesco ad essere me stesso e *non ho bisogno di mentirti. riesco a dirti tutto*, ma davvero tutto e mi viene spontaneo e mi piace non avere limiti con te. e poi con te è tutto bello ed è un rapporto paritario il nostro, perche vedi in passato con le donne ho sempre comandato io e invece tu riesci a tenermi testa e forse sei anche piu avanti di me, perche io faccio tanto il gradasso ma se tu mi dicessi un gionro "ciao XXXX" beh allora io morirei, perche tu sei giovane e dopo 2 anni ti riprenderai invece io sono vecchietto e sta cosa me la portero avanti per sempre. *NOn ho mai e dico mai e dico neppure lontanamente vissuto una donna come vivo te*. ti vivo completamente adoro le tue espressioni i tuoi modi di fare le tue smorfie e *pensare di vivere senza te è un'idea che mi fa morire*. *NOn ho mai detto ad una donna "ti amo" nemmeno a Lei,* e ora tu mi stai facendo mettere in discussione tutto e se non affronto le cose non è per paura o vigliaccheria, è che solo non so scegliere. davvero. non ci riesco. mi si spacca il cervello. Io che dicevo sempre quando me ne parlavano di queste situazioni che si inventavano solo scuse ora so che non è cosi perche certe cose devi viverle per poterne parlare. Io passo ore al telefono con te, non c'è un momento in cui non ti pensi, non c'è un attimo in cui non desideri averti accanto. è stupendo amartie passare dalla felicita assoluta alla tristezza piu nera, ma l amore è anche questo. e non riuscerei a vivere un solo anno ancora in questa situazione perche non sono sereno. mi capisci vero? tra me e te sei tu quella forte, quella matura, quella che mi riporta con i piedi per terra ed è assurdo perche sono io quello piu grande. parlare con te è come parlare con una pari a me ( ????) eppure tu sei piccoletta..." etc etc
> 
> e dopo questo sproloquio ho vomitato io. e purtroppo sono sopravvissuta...


Che originalità


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (24 Aprile 2007)

*continua...*

continua l'inutile spreco di energie...di attenzione...di tempo...e di spazio rubato a cose sicuramente piu' importanti....cosa c'e' piu' importante che parlare di questo qui?Bhe fate un po' voi...per me e' piu' importante anche il processo evolutivo della libellula...o se preferite parlare e dedicare attenzione alle ultime novita' gossip su paris hilton(e qui Bruja dovra' intervenire 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  
Serenity...tu perdi pure il tuo tempo a scrivere ancora di questo...e intanto passano giorni...mesi....anni...e sai quanti sguardi maliziosi di uomini di certo piu' meritevoli ti perdi,stando con lo sguardo all'aria pensando a come vendicarti di un bimbo di 8 anni..chi e' piu' bambino/a lui o tu adesso?


----------



## Old giulia (24 Aprile 2007)

*Sere...*

Ciao Sere...
nn so... ma io comincerei con qualche squillo nel cuore della notte...
qualche sms tra un piatto di pastasciutta ed il secondo...
solo per metterlo in guardia, solo per farlo dormire un po' sulle spine...

L'incontro ravvicinato è domani o venerdì?

A prescindere da ciò che dirà, nn farti condizionare, secondo me lui nn lascerà mai la moglie... solo tu puoi e devi decidere se contnuare oppure no (in fondo sei tu a stare male, tu sei "svantaggiata" quindi a te la decisione)...

In bocca al lupo cara Sere, sii determinata.

Giulia ;-)


----------



## Old Pinguino (24 Aprile 2007)

Sveglia Sere ti sta solo usando come una figa con le gambe. Se solo la bella idiota da scopare. Mettilo davanti a una scelta o te o lo moglie, è sottinteso che non è facile ma così o fanculo. Non farti usare Sere mia moglie si è ridotta a farli d'amica di sesso per tanti anni, piaceva anche a lei è vero ma tu non fare lo stesso errore anche se soffrirai. Non penso che tu sei così disperata per non trovare niente di meglio. Sveglia Sere. Adesso mi daranno adosso dicendomi perchè non la lasci, la mia storia è diversa. Avanti Sere ce la puoi fare non fare il gioco di questi vermi. FORZA.


----------



## Iris (24 Aprile 2007)

*Serenity*

Ti ha chiesto un appuntamento? Ho capito bene?
Se è così, il modo di vendicarti lo hai, senza farti del male ulteriormente, e senza mettere in mezzo la moglie . Non andare all'appuntamento e smetti immediatamente ogni contatto con lui. Senza spiegazioni, e senza ricadute. Sparisci dalla sua vita..senza una spiegazione.

Faccio fatica a credere che la moglie non sappia che razza di individuo è il marito...probabilmente se lo terrebbe comunque...questione di priorità, forse è una di quelle donne che antepongono le comodità di un matrimonio farsesco alla propria dignità...
Comunque l'amante eri tu, lei la compagna legittima...lasci che se la sbrighi da sola.

Ora come ora, visto che ti cerca, la migliore vendetta è negarsi, per sempre.


----------



## Old LILA.... (25 Aprile 2007)

Cara serenity,ho letto la tua storia e se ho capito bene tu sei stata corretta con tuo marito,lasciandolo prima di iniziare la storia con l'altro,ma sei stata scorretta con te. Hai voluto credere alle sue parole,pur sapendo che tipo di uomo avevi accanto,ti sei data completamente a lui . Hai lasciato tutto per un uomo falso che non prova i tuoi stessi sentimenti.E adesso?
 Ti senti amareggiata,confusa,ferita,arrabbiata e peggio,ancora innamorata di lui. Si è vero,potresti stravolgere la sua vita,ma sei sicura di riuscirci?
Se come tu dici,la moglie finge di non sapere,lo perdonerà e tu starai peggio di prima. Non sto a dire che  già sapevi come sarebbe finita la tua storia con un uomo sposato e che quindi non dovevi aspettarti nulla,perchè tanto lo sai già. Voglio solo dirti,Basta. 
Basta farsi del male,eliminalo dalla tua vita, ora è ritornato,ma sarà solo per poco,il tempo di illuderti e distuggerti nuavamente. Ignoralo,dimenticalo e riprendi a vivere


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2007)

*Sere...*

Potrei non dire nulla, o citare il testo di quella canzone "era già tutto previsto"...

Ora hai la rabbia di chi ha voluto verificare di persona quanto fosse duro il muro e per farlo ci ha voluto sbattere la testa più e più volte.

Ma la colpa non è del muro, potresti abbatterlo a picconate (sempre che ne avessi gli strumenti idonei, altrimenti rischieresti di farti solo e ancora male tu!) ma questo non guarirebbe le ferite che ti sei procurata, non asciugherebbe le lacrime, non cambierebbe di una virgola la tua prospettiva.

Hai detto di aver lasciato il marito (questo passaggio me lo ero perso) e capisco che questo ti crei ancor più disagio e disorientamento, ma anche questo non riguarda l'altro, riguarda te, che già sapevi che quel rapporto era al capolinea.

E' solo da te che devi ripartire, lascia perdere vendette sterili, lascia perdere la moglie che ha la sola colpa di averlo sposato e averci fatto dei figli ma che con te nulla c'entra, lascia perdere di sprecare ancora una sola briciola di energia per quest'uomo: quelle energie servono TUTTE a te e a tuo figlio, alla tua nuova vita.

E se per caso questo è ancora solo uno sfogo col recondito desiderio di poter divenire ancora la favorita del broccolatore, stavolta ti vengo a cercare io e ti do tanti di quei calci dove non batte il sole che non ti siedi per una settimana!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   (ovviamente con affetto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Potrei non dire nulla, o citare il testo di quella canzone "era già tutto previsto"...
> 
> Ora hai la rabbia di chi ha voluto verificare di persona quanto fosse duro il muro e per farlo ci ha voluto sbattere la testa più e più volte.
> 
> ...















Feddy...ma quanto tenero sei con quell'avatar??


----------



## serenity (25 Aprile 2007)

non lo vedrò. non ne ho voglia. e poi quello che dovevo dirgli gliel ho detto.
è solo che ora ho perso un altro "punto di riferimento" se cosi si puo definire e sono sola sola con i miei pensieri. lui avrebbe continuato all infinito  la ns relazione " a mezzo servizio", e del resto era comprensibile visto che a 53 anni non ha piu un fico secco da perdere. Io mi aspettavo un atteggiamento piu maturo  da un uomo  che potrebbe ahime essere mio padre, ed invece anche in questa circostanza ho dovuto rimboccarmi le maniche e pensare ed agire per entrambi.
e del resto se vuole bene alla moglie, ma ama me tornera, decidera, e capira che senza la sottoscritta non puo stare  

	
	
		
		
	


	























  e vissero per sempre felici e contenti


----------



## Old Pinguino (25 Aprile 2007)

E tu hai lasciato tuo marito per uno del genere? Era così tremendo tuo marito per lasciarlo per uno del genere? E' vero che l'età non conta, per me si, ma proprio uno che può essere tuo padre hai scelto e per giunta con la sindrome di Peter Pan. Auguri Sere sono ridotto male io ma anche tu non scherzi. Forse tu capisci il perchè nonostatnte lotti non riesco a lasciare mia moglie, che strano gioco perverso s'inneschi. Saluti


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> non lo vedrò. non ne ho voglia. e poi quello che dovevo dirgli gliel ho detto.
> è solo che ora ho perso un altro "punto di riferimento" se cosi si puo definire e sono sola sola con i miei pensieri. lui avrebbe continuato all infinito la ns relazione " a mezzo servizio", e del resto era comprensibile visto che a 53 anni non ha piu un fico secco da perdere. Io mi aspettavo un atteggiamento piu maturo da un uomo che potrebbe ahime essere mio padre, ed invece anche in questa circostanza ho dovuto rimboccarmi le maniche e pensare ed agire per entrambi.
> *e del resto se vuole bene alla moglie, ma ama me tornera, decidera, e capira che senza la sottoscritta non puo stare*
> 
> ...


E, naturalmente, tu sarai ancora lì, illusa, ad aspettarlo a braccia aperte! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E non dire di no che ti cresce il naso!!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Feddy...ma quanto tenero sei con quell'avatar??


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2007)

*dere*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Feddy...ma quanto tenero sei con quell'avatar??


 
tenero... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














hai mai vissuto con un gatto quando ha quello sguardo cosi diretto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2007)

*Mi ripeto*



serenity ha detto:


> non lo vedrò. non ne ho voglia. e poi quello che dovevo dirgli gliel ho detto.
> è solo che ora ho perso un altro "punto di riferimento" se cosi si puo definire e sono sola sola con i miei pensieri. lui avrebbe continuato all infinito la ns relazione " a mezzo servizio", e del resto era comprensibile visto che a 53 anni non ha piu un fico secco da perdere. Io mi aspettavo un atteggiamento piu maturo da un uomo che potrebbe ahime essere mio padre, ed invece anche in questa circostanza ho dovuto rimboccarmi le maniche e pensare ed agire per entrambi.
> e del resto se vuole bene alla moglie, ma ama me tornera, decidera, e capira che senza la sottoscritta non puo stare
> 
> ...


Se lui fosse stato serio, sincero, veramente innamorato e coraggioso voi sareste insieme...
...ti è andata bene: saresti insieme con un uomo che non è mai stato capace di essere sincero e coerente che ha più di ventanni più di te e con il quale avresti avuto pochi anni di gioia con pure il dubbio di essere tradita (quando non avresti più avuto la freschezza dei trentanni...) e molti da infermiera... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ti è andata bene


----------



## serenity (26 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se lui fosse stato serio, sincero, veramente innamorato e coraggioso voi sareste insieme...
> ...ti è andata bene: saresti insieme con un uomo che non è mai stato capace di essere sincero e coerente che ha più di ventanni più di te e con il quale avresti avuto pochi anni di gioia con pure il dubbio di essere tradita (quando non avresti più avuto la freschezza dei trentanni...) e molti da infermiera...
> 
> 
> ...


 
pienamente daccordo. e ti diro di piu' : mi annoiava anche e francamente il ruolo di quella che deve inventarsi mille cose per tenere in piedi un rapporto mi aveva strastancata. 
MOOOO BASTA


----------



## serenity (26 Aprile 2007)

*X feddy*

Ciao Feddy, ho letto una tua risposta nel post di Moltimodi  nella quale facevi la differenza tra l amore per una donna che non è la compagna ufficiale e il voler bene alla persona che si ha accanto nel quotidiano. L avro letta almeno 10 volte perche sono esattamente le stesse parole che il signor broccolatore usa(va) per definire la ns situazione: da una parte l amore viscerale per me e dall altra quel sentimento piu pacato ma comunque vivo per la moglie che gli impediva di allontananarsi.
ma  davvero è possibile vivere con questa doppiezza di sentimenti che per carita, pur essendo diversissimi tra di loro, comportano comunque la presenza di due soggetti distinti, e pertanto di problematiche distinte, di necessita distinte e di vite distinte????? 
Lui addirittura sosteneva che non faceva piu l amore con lei da tempo immemore, ma che nonostante cio' continuava a vivere una situazione di pseudo equilibrio.
tu, da esperto quale sei  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  , mica potresti illuminarmi perche io francamente non ci capisco niente, perche se amo desidero avere quella persona accanto sempre e comunque, e non a "mezzo servizio" .... bohhh


grazie 

sere


----------



## Iris (26 Aprile 2007)

*Serenity*

Io non lo vorrei dire, ma Feddy è un paraculo...


Gli voglio bene e quindi HO IL DOVERE DI DIRLO


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2007)

*........*


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non lo vorrei dire, ma Feddy è un paraculo...
> 
> 
> Gli voglio bene e quindi HO IL DOVERE DI DIRLO


Ma certo che ci si può innamorare di una nuova donna e contemporaneamente continuare ad amare la moglie! Lo volete capire, si o no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi, se questo capita, ed è deprecabile che capiti...ognuno si comporterà secondo la sua indole.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (26 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> Ciao Feddy, ho letto una tua risposta nel post di Moltimodi nella quale facevi la differenza tra l amore per una donna che non è la compagna ufficiale e il voler bene alla persona che si ha accanto nel quotidiano. L avro letta almeno 10 volte perche sono esattamente le stesse parole che il signor broccolatore usa(va) per definire la ns situazione: da una parte l amore viscerale per me e dall altra quel sentimento piu pacato ma comunque vivo per la moglie che gli impediva di allontananarsi.
> ma davvero è possibile vivere con questa doppiezza di sentimenti che per carita, pur essendo diversissimi tra di loro, comportano comunque la presenza di due soggetti distinti, e pertanto di problematiche distinte, di necessita distinte e di vite distinte?????
> Lui addirittura sosteneva che non faceva piu l amore con lei da tempo immemore, ma che nonostante cio' continuava a vivere una situazione di pseudo equilibrio.
> tu, da esperto quale sei
> ...


 
Io Sere, non ci credo ma nemmeno..... poi a 53 anni non a 80. per me è impossibile. nessuno può restare dentro una storia dove non vi sia una qualche forma di amore e, haimè, da quello che leggo sempre più spesso, senza generalizzare, sembra che il sesso sia la parte preponderante del tradimento, consumato quello, liberati dalle pulsioni sembra più fattibile rimanere all'interno del nostro rapporto di coppia, magari scontato, a volte noioso ma .... forse sicuro. Dio mi tolga dalla terra se dovessi davvero finire così.
bastardo dentro


----------



## Old paco (26 Aprile 2007)

*saggio*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma certo che ci si può innamorare di una nuova donna e contemporaneamente continuare ad amare la moglie! Lo volete capire, si o no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' proprio vero... tu sei stato grande nella tua scelta.... io molto meno ma la ragione in questi casi si fa beffe di ogni sillogismo


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2007)

*Forza Casteddu*

And now, the end is here
And so I face the final curtain...


----------



## Old paco (26 Aprile 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Io Sere, non ci credo ma nemmeno..... poi a 53 anni non a 80. per me è impossibile. nessuno può restare dentro una storia dove non vi sia una qualche forma di amore e, haimè, da quello che leggo sempre più spesso, senza generalizzare, sembra che il sesso sia la parte preponderante del tradimento, consumato quello, liberati dalle pulsioni sembra più fattibile rimanere all'interno del nostro rapporto di coppia, magari scontato, a volte noioso ma .... forse sicuro. Dio mi tolga dalla terra se dovessi davvero finire così.
> bastardo dentro


 
Beh, il sesso non è la culla dell'amore? Se si tradisce senza sesso non è un vero tradimento.... o mi sbaglio?


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> And now, the end is here
> And so I face the final curtain...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Beh, il sesso non è la culla dell'amore? Se si tradisce senza sesso non è un vero tradimento.... o mi sbaglio?


Dipende dal livello di estremismo Paco...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2007)

alè...i botti ...di capodanno il 26 aprile


----------



## serenity (26 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma certo che ci si può innamorare di una nuova donna e contemporaneamente continuare ad amare la moglie! Lo volete capire, si o no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e no ehhhh
se AMI non puoi innamorarti di un altro, a meno che il tuo "amore" non sia tale solo nelle parole. Come puoi se stai bene con una persona, se vedi solo lei, se pensi a lei in continuazione, se venderesti l anima al diavolo pur di vederla felice, se la desideri piu di qualsiasi cosa al mondo INNAMORARTI di un'altra????


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> E' proprio vero... tu sei stato grande nella tua scelta.... io molto meno ma la ragione in questi casi si fa beffe di ogni sillogismo


Ma guarda paco, se sceglievo il contrario mi sarei comunque sentito sollevato...non potevo stare così tra due fuochi. O mia moglie o l'altra. Stare diviso, non è possibile...ora finchè non mi passa starò male. ma niente in confronto all'ultimo periodo, quando mi sentivo realmente diviso.


----------



## serenity (26 Aprile 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Io Sere, non ci credo ma nemmeno..... poi a 53 anni non a 80. per me è impossibile. nessuno può restare dentro una storia dove non vi sia una qualche forma di amore e, haimè, da quello che leggo sempre più spesso, senza generalizzare, sembra che il sesso sia la parte preponderante del tradimento, consumato quello, liberati dalle pulsioni sembra più fattibile rimanere all'interno del nostro rapporto di coppia, magari scontato, a volte noioso ma .... forse sicuro. Dio mi tolga dalla terra se dovessi davvero finire così.
> bastardo dentro


per l appunto. Io nemmeno ci credo ma nemmeno lontanamente. Mio Dio sarebbe un suicidio in piena regola!!!!


----------



## Old paco (26 Aprile 2007)

*Estremo*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Dipende dal livello di estremismo Paco...


 
Beh...... molto estremo!!!!!! Seriamente credo che non sono in molti quelli che riescono a farlo solo con le parti inferiori.......a volte sono delle battaglie a cui non tutti siamo preparati ad affrontare e come ben sai io ne sono uno......


----------



## serenity (26 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> And now, the end is here
> And so I face the final curtain...


 
frank


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> e no ehhhh
> se AMI non puoi innamorarti di un altro, a meno che il tuo "amore" non sia tale solo nelle parole. Come puoi se stai bene con una persona, *se vedi solo lei*, *se pensi a lei in continuazione,* se venderesti l anima al diavolo pur di vederla felice, *se la desideri piu di qualsiasi cosa al mondo* INNAMORARTI di un'altra????


Questi sono sintomi evidenti di innamoramento, non d'amore. Non confondiamo le cose.


----------



## serenity (26 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questi sono sintomi evidenti di innamoramento, non d'amore. Non confondiamo le cose.


 
si certo, ma era sottintesa la condivisione ( per quanto possibile) di gioie dolori pensieri stati d animo etc etc... come si puo farlo con due donne e/o uomini???


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2007)

paco ha detto:


> Beh...... molto estremo!!!!!! Seriamente credo che non sono in molti quelli che riescono a farlo solo con le parti inferiori.......a volte sono delle battaglie a cui non tutti siamo preparati ad affrontare e come ben sai io ne sono uno......


No Paco io direi che' e' piu' difficile farlo solo con le parti superiori


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2007)

_*And now, the end is here*_
_*And so I face the final curtain...*_

_




_


_PS: Questa era la versione di Sid Vicious 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Old Ari (26 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> e no ehhhh
> se AMI non puoi innamorarti di un altro, a meno che il tuo "amore" non sia tale solo nelle parole. Come puoi se stai bene con una persona, se vedi solo lei, se pensi a lei in continuazione, se venderesti l anima al diavolo pur di vederla felice, se la desideri piu di qualsiasi cosa al mondo INNAMORARTI di un'altra????


Sai qual'è il problema Serenity? E' che è molto meno gravoso, devastante e leggero dire "amo un'altra persona, ma amo comunque la mia compagna/o", piuttosto che prendersi la responsabilità (e pertanto le conseguenze che ne conseguono da una tale presa di coscienza) di guardare in faccia la realtà e dire non amo il mio compagno/a, gli/le voglio bene, ma non amo più.
E' come se così si fosse autorizzati, giustificati nel rimanere nel rapporto con la coscienza a posto, perchè ci si dice "ma io in fondo tanto lo/la amo (il compagno)".
Se si ammette il contrario tutto crolla.
Poi, per carità, ci sono anche le storie in cui non si ama l'amante ma è solo sesso (parliamo di storie durature ovviamente), ma anche in quel caso l'amore per il compagno/a non è più tale, ma ancorpiù mai si arriverà ad ammetterlo ...... perchè in questo caso bisognerebbe fare i conti con le pulsioni sessuali che hanno permesso di tradire la persona che si dice di amare.....lì è proprio la frutta...


----------



## Old paco (26 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma guarda paco, se sceglievo il contrario mi sarei comunque sentito sollevato...non potevo stare così tra due fuochi. O mia moglie o l'altra. Stare diviso, non è possibile...ora finchè non mi passa starò male. ma niente in confronto all'ultimo periodo, quando mi sentivo realmente diviso.


 
E comunque sei ritornato involontariamente al discorso dell'anima gemella. Non esiste!!! Esistono delle affinità più o meno forti e per cui si può decidere di instaurare un rapporto di fiducia..... il resto_ a mio modestissimo parere_ sono solo forme culturali


----------



## Old Ari (26 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questi sono sintomi evidenti di innamoramento, non d'amore. Non confondiamo le cose.


Bah....prima di dire che è innamoramento io lo chiederei a chi effettivamente anche dopo anni di matrimonio vede sempre e solo il suo compagno....


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma guarda paco, se sceglievo il contrario mi sarei comunque sentito sollevato...non potevo stare così tra due fuochi. O mia moglie o l'altra. Stare diviso, non è possibile...ora finchè non mi passa starò male. ma niente in confronto all'ultimo periodo, quando mi sentivo realmente diviso.


MM...quello che non capisco carissimo, è come tu possa essere sicuro di esserti innammorato di questa seconda...cioè di come tu possa attribuire questo nome a questa idea di contenuto affettuoso e sicuramente dirompente, ma NON vissuto, toccato, esercitato...

Non è che hai dato un nome "nuovo" alla malinconia di quello che  non riuscite ( tu e la tua compagna) a rinnovare?


----------



## serenity (26 Aprile 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Sai qual'è il problema Serenity? E' che è molto meno gravoso, devastante e leggero dire "amo un'altra persona, ma amo comunque la mia compagna/o", piuttosto che prendersi la responsabilità (e pertanto le conseguenze che ne conseguono da una tale presa di coscienza) di guardare in faccia la realtà e dire non amo il mio compagno/a, gli/le voglio bene, ma non amo più.
> E' come se così si fosse autorizzati, giustificati nel rimanere nel rapporto con la coscienza a posto, perchè ci si dice "ma io in fondo tanto lo/la amo (il compagno)".
> Se si ammette il contrario tutto crolla.
> Poi, per carità, ci sono anche le storie in cui non si ama l'amante ma è solo sesso (parliamo di storie durature ovviamente), ma anche in quel caso l'amore per il compagno/a non è più tale, ma ancorpiù mai si arriverà ad ammetterlo ...... perchè in questo caso bisognerebbe fare i conti con le pulsioni sessuali che hanno permesso di tradire la persona che si dice di amare.....lì è proprio la frutta...


 
allora avrei potuto continuare a sguazzare in quel torbido mare di emozioni  perche tanto  lui ha sempre detto sin dall  inizio " io non amo mia moglie, le voglio solo un bene dell anima e lei lo sa, ma senza di me non potrebbe mai vivere ( vedi i 6000 euro al mese eheheheh)". ma perpiacereeeeeeeeeee . IO non amavo piu mio marito ma gli volevo e gli voglio un bene dell anima ed ho ritenuto piu corretto e leale dirglielo e DIMOSTRARGLIELO lasciandolo libero di vivere la sua UNICA vita...
 ma si sa che quella pazza sono io


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> si certo, ma era sottintesa la condivisione ( per quanto possibile) di gioie dolori pensieri stati d animo etc etc... *come si puo farlo con due donne e/o uomini???*


serenity...non c'entra nulla. Io amo mia moglie, so di amarla. Ho scelto lei proprio perchè la amo. E sono innamorato di un'altra con cui ho deciso di non proseguire (in realtà ben poco era cominciato). La penso molto, la desidero...etc...etc...tutte quelle belle paraculate mentali. O provavo a spazzarle via con qualche scopata (che lei anche desiderava, e forse avrei fatto bene a farla), o col distacco totale. Ho scelto la seconda via, perchè proprio non ce la facevo a fare le corna.  tantovaleva allora andarmene di casa.
Questa realtà vale per me. E quindi, almeno per un singolo caso, *so che è vera*.


----------



## serenity (26 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> serenity...non c'entra nulla. Io amo mia moglie, so di amarla. Ho scelto lei proprio perchè la amo. E sono innamorato di un'altra con cui ho deciso di non proseguire (in realtà ben poco era cominciato). La penso molto, la desidero...etc...etc...tutte quelle belle paraculate mentali. O provavo a spazzarle via con qualche scopata (che lei anche desiderava, e forse avrei fatto bene a farla), o col distacco totale. Ho scelto la seconda via, perchè proprio non ce la facevo a fare le corna. tantovaleva allora andarmene di casa.
> Questa realtà vale per me. E quindi, almeno per un singolo caso, *so che è vera*.


 
tu sei un UOMO con la U e tutte le altre lettere maiuscole MM. e ti stimo tanto per la scelta che sei riuscito a fare. Io purtroppo ho avuto a che fare con uno che  se ne fregava altamente dei sentimenti di chicchessia, e che si parava il popo' dietro al  presunto bene che vuole alla moglie. Ovvio che non l amasse altrimenti come faceva ad autoassolversi per tutte le "amichette" che ha avuto nel corso degli anni????  Bell esempio di correttezza, lealta' e affetto per la persona che si ha accanto...


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> MM...quello che non capisco carissimo, è come tu possa essere sicuro di esserti innammorato di questa seconda...cioè di come tu possa attribuire questo nome a questa idea di contenuto affettuoso e sicuramente dirompente, ma NON vissuto, toccato, esercitato...
> 
> Non è che hai dato un nome "nuovo" alla malinconia di quello che non riuscite ( tu e la tua compagna) a rinnovare?


No micia...a 40 anni ho la presunzione di saper distinguere. Ho pensato a ciò che scrivi, ed anche ad altre motivazioni e stati d'animo fuorvianti. Non è necessario andare e letto con una donna per capire certe cose se impari a guardarti dentro con attenzione.
Sono innamorato. 
Mo' vado a giocare a tennis per un paio d'ore...fa parte della cura che mi sono prescritto  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ciao a tutti.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> allora avrei potuto continuare a sguazzare in quel torbido mare di emozioni perche tanto lui ha sempre detto sin dall inizio " io non amo mia moglie, le voglio solo un bene dell anima e lei lo sa, ma senza di me non potrebbe mai vivere ( vedi i 6000 euro al mese eheheheh)". ma perpiacereeeeeeeeeee . IO non amavo piu mio marito ma gli volevo e gli voglio un bene dell anima ed ho ritenuto piu corretto e leale dirglielo e DIMOSTRARGLIELO lasciandolo libero di vivere la sua UNICA vita...
> ma si sa che quella pazza sono io


 

No tesora, non sei pazza, è una questione di necessità di chiarezza per se' stessi.

Diversamente chiamasi paraculite congenita.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No micia...a 40 anni ho la presunzione di saper distinguere. Ho pensato a ciò che scrivi, ed anche ad altre motivazioni e stati d'animo fuorvianti. Non è necessario andare e letto con una donna per capire certe cose se impari a guardarti dentro con attenzione.
> Sono innamorato.
> Mo' vado a giocare a tennis per un paio d'ore...fa parte della cura che mi sono prescritto
> 
> ...


 

Ti credo...

Ottima cura l'esercizio fisico..io pedalo e corro...


----------



## serenity (26 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> No tesora, non sei pazza, è una questione di necessità di chiarezza per se' stessi.
> 
> Diversamente chiamasi paraculite congenita.


 
Miciolidia tesoro mica me lo scriveresti a caratteri cubitali sul muretto sotto casa? cosi... tanto per tenerlo presente ogni volta che mi vengono dei dubbi  

	
	
		
		
	


	










smaaaaaacks


----------



## Old Ari (26 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> allora avrei potuto continuare a sguazzare in quel torbido mare di emozioni perche tanto lui ha sempre detto sin dall inizio " io non amo mia moglie, le voglio solo un bene dell anima e lei lo sa, ma senza di me non potrebbe mai vivere ( vedi i 6000 euro al mese eheheheh)". ma perpiacereeeeeeeeeee . IO non amavo piu mio marito ma gli volevo e gli voglio un bene dell anima ed ho ritenuto piu corretto e leale dirglielo e DIMOSTRARGLIELO lasciandolo libero di vivere la sua UNICA vita...
> ma si sa che quella pazza sono io


Alt! Attenzione. Tu hai considerato anche lo star bene di tuo marito (regalargli una vita in cui magari possa trovare chi lo ama davvero). E' davvero apprezzabile ma non è il pensiero comune, anzi non lo è quasi mai.
Più generalmente, anche se non si ama più, si rimane dove si è......perchè? Beh vedi molti commenti in cui si dice che tanto non si trova di meglio, tanto l'amore per un altro ferebbe la stessa fine, bisgna guardare il volersi bene e non l'amore... e la paura di rimanere soli.
Ecco perchè...senza contare poi le mille complicanze a seguito economiche e non.....
Pochi guardano in faccia la realtà e lo ammettono....perchè pochi avrebbero le palle di confermarlo, per non essere ipocriti, al proprio lei/lui e gestire la situazione di incoerenza con sè stessi e con il mondo


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> Miciolidia tesoro mica me lo scriveresti a caratteri cubitali sul muretto sotto casa? cosi... tanto per tenerlo presente ogni volta che mi vengono dei dubbi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Arrivo.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> serenity...non c'entra nulla. Io amo mia moglie, so di amarla. Ho scelto lei proprio perchè la amo. E sono innamorato di un'altra con cui ho deciso di non proseguire (in realtà ben poco era cominciato). La penso molto, la desidero...etc...etc...tutte quelle belle paraculate mentali. O provavo a spazzarle via con qualche scopata (che lei anche desiderava, e forse avrei fatto bene a farla), o col distacco totale. Ho scelto la seconda via, perchè proprio non ce la facevo a fare le corna. tantovaleva allora andarmene di casa.
> Questa realtà vale per me. E quindi, almeno per un singolo caso, *so che è vera*.


 

La posso dire tutta tutta come la penso? e non te la sto tirando eh...


NON TI PASSERA' MAI.

 - e non perchè tu non ci sia andato a letto-


----------



## serenity (26 Aprile 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Alt! Attenzione. Tu hai considerato anche lo star bene di tuo marito (regalargli una vita in cui magari possa trovare chi lo ama davvero). E' davvero apprezzabile ma non è il pensiero comune, anzi non lo è quasi mai.
> Più generalmente, anche se non si ama più, si rimane dove si è......perchè? Beh vedi molti commenti in cui si dice che tanto non si trova di meglio, tanto l'amore per un altro ferebbe la stessa fine, bisgna guardare il volersi bene e non l'amore... e la paura di rimanere soli.
> Ecco perchè...senza contare poi le mille complicanze a seguito economiche e non.....
> Pochi guardano in faccia la realtà e lo ammettono....perchè pochi avrebbero le palle di confermarlo, per non essere ipocriti, al proprio lei/lui e gestire la situazione di incoerenza con sè stessi e con il mondo


 
lui l ha ammesso quando è stato costretto a farlo, adducendo tutta una serie di motivazioni patetiche al perche vuole bene a quella donna, come se una piu è disperata e sola al mondo  e piu  le persone debbano volergli bene. Io personalmente (sempre se le cose che ha detto corrispondono alla realta') una persona cosi la prenderei a randellate sulle gengive dalla amttina alla sera: e diamineeee vogliamo svegliarci????
ma comuqneu sia ora, io a 32 anni  mi chiedo cosa ne sarà di lui.... e di lei, e della loro pseudo felicita di facciata... 
e sapete una cosa: sorrido... anzi no rido proprio


----------



## serenity (26 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> La posso dire tutta tutta come la penso? e non te la sto tirando eh...
> 
> 
> NON TI PASSERA' MAI.
> ...


 
a me m è passata andandoci a letto... pensa tu che assurdita


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (26 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> La posso dire tutta tutta come la penso? e non te la sto tirando eh...
> 
> 
> NON TI PASSERA' MAI.
> ...


mi interssa questo concetto... perchè non gli dovrebbe mai passare? io credo di si. il "danno", la "contaminazione" nel caso di moltimodi non sono, secondo me gravissimi. in ogni caso il suo impegno, la sua scelta, devono essere rispettate. e sono convinto che daranno dei frutti.   Quando si va "oltre", allora si che è difficile poter tornare indietro, difficile poter ricostruire. io con mia moglie sono stato onesto "quasi", e le ho detto molto (non tutto) ma non potevo decidere anche per lei; mi ha chiesto di lei riprovarci, mi ha chiesto di fare tabula rasa di questi ultimi mesi e non potevo decidere anche per lei. i mesi passano, io lotto con forza e determinazione, magari non raggiungerò la mia felicità ma vedo mia moglie serena, i miei bimbi anche, è giusto che dopotutto io paghi (e caro). stranamente questa esperienza mi ha reso migliore da molti punti di vista e la mortificazione del mio desiderio e della passione che ho provato per questa persona mi hanno fatto capire che devo concentrarmi ad essere compagno e genitore (anche se non esattamente felice). poi, certamente, nelle mie solitudini, nel mio "retrobottega" io sento il dolore, il rimpianto, ma so sacrificarmi (lo faccio da sempre), e non in maniera svogliata o superficiale ma propositiva e attiva, cercherò di andare d'accordo con mia moglie di amarla e rispettarla, cercherò di trasmettere importanti valori ai miei bambini, anzitutto rispetto, lealtà, pazienza e forza d'animo. i loro occhi sono innocenti e dolci non "dovrebbero" mai essere delusi. sono consapevole che una grande parte di questa storia è una mia "costruzione" una mia "creatura". Avrei dovuto pensarci prima? sicuramente, avrei dovuto capire che tutto questo era evitabile ? è altrettanto certo; ma.... è andata così. alcuni dicono che si è "veri" ad andare via, altri dicono che si è "veri" a restare. io non ho la presunzione della verità e con i miei logori strumenti provo a ricostruire tutto ciò che io - con grande fatica - ho dapprima creato e poi distrutto. so che sotto le macerie sono restate molte cose, prima fra tutte la mia passione e forse, perchè no, la gioventù. si vede che era giusto così. Un caro saluto a tutti
bastardo dentro


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Aprile 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> mi interssa questo concetto... perchè non gli dovrebbe mai passare? io credo di si. il "danno", la "contaminazione" nel caso di moltimodi non sono, secondo me gravissimi. in ogni caso il suo impegno, la sua scelta, devono essere rispettate. e sono convinto che daranno dei frutti. Quando si va "oltre", allora si che è difficile poter tornare indietro, difficile poter ricostruire. io con mia moglie sono stato onesto "quasi", e le ho detto molto (non tutto) ma non potevo decidere anche per lei; mi ha chiesto di lei riprovarci, mi ha chiesto di fare tabula rasa di questi ultimi mesi e non potevo decidere anche per lei. i mesi passano, io lotto con forza e determinazione, magari non raggiungerò la mia felicità ma vedo mia moglie serena, i miei bimbi anche, è giusto che dopotutto io paghi (e caro). stranamente questa esperienza mi ha reso migliore da molti punti di vista e la mortificazione del mio desiderio e della passione che ho provato per questa persona mi hanno fatto capire che devo concentrarmi ad essere compagno e genitore (anche se non esattamente felice). poi, certamente, nelle mie solitudini, nel mio "retrobottega" io sento il dolore, il rimpianto, ma so sacrificarmi (lo faccio da sempre), e non in maniera svogliata o superficiale ma propositiva e attiva, cercherò di andare d'accordo con mia moglie di amarla e rispettarla, cercherò di trasmettere importanti valori ai miei bambini, anzitutto rispetto, lealtà, pazienza e forza d'animo. i loro occhi sono innocenti e dolci non "dovrebbero" mai essere delusi. sono consapevole che una grande parte di questa storia è una mia "costruzione" una mia "creatura". Avrei dovuto pensarci prima? sicuramente, avrei dovuto capire che tutto questo era evitabile ? è altrettanto certo; ma.... è andata così. alcuni dicono che si è "veri" ad andare via, altri dicono che si è "veri" a restare. io non ho la presunzione della verità e con i miei logori strumenti provo a ricostruire tutto ciò che io - con grande fatica - ho dapprima creato e poi distrutto. so che sotto le macerie sono restate molte cose, prima fra tutte la mia passione e forse, perchè no, la gioventù. si vede che era giusto così. Un caro saluto a tutti
> bastardo dentro


 
Che tristezza
..preferisco stare sola che impormi di fare qualcosa che non sento completamente..viva la libertà...
Non potrei mai forzarmi di rimanere con qualcuno pur provando sentimenti per un altro..figli o non figli...e cercare di riprovare di risentire qulacosa...in nome di che??del passato??

Non sono per buttare all'aria con leggerezza storie importanti...ma quando una persona per più anni dice di provare amore...e non fa solo sesso..ma condivide ...giorno per giorno....ti parla...ti ascolta.....ti dice che sta con lei per i figli....ebbene...quando torna sui suoi passi...si può essere certi che sia per codardia.

Poi possiamo raccontarci tutte le panzane del mondo..


----------



## serenity (26 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Che tristezza
> ..preferisco stare sola che impormi di fare qualcosa che non sento completamente..viva la libertà...
> Non potrei mai forzarmi di rimanere con qualcuno pur provando sentimenti per un altro..figli o non figli...e cercare di riprovare di risentire qulacosa...in nome di che??del passato??
> 
> ...


e mo mi fate venire le crisi capperino....


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (26 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Che tristezza
> ..preferisco stare sola che impormi di fare qualcosa che non sento completamente..viva la libertà...
> Non potrei mai forzarmi di rimanere con qualcuno pur provando sentimenti per un altro..figli o non figli...e cercare di riprovare di risentire qulacosa...in nome di che??del passato??
> 
> ...


 
ti capisco ma bisogna essere però realisti nel capire che non sempre si può amare all'infinito io, per amore avrei lasciato tutto. putroppo lei no. adesso sono qui con mille responsabilità e doveri e, credo, che l'ultima cosa da considerare, dopo tutto ciò che ho combinato sia la mia felicità. In bocca al lupo

bastardo dentro


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Aprile 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ti capisco ma bisogna essere però realisti nel capire che *non sempre si può amare all'infinito io*, per amore avrei lasciato tutto. putroppo lei no. adesso sono qui con mille responsabilità e doveri e, credo, che l'ultima cosa da considerare, dopo tutto ciò che ho combinato sia la mia felicità. In bocca al lupo
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
CHi dice il contrario?Mica mi riferivo a te.

So bene che se fosse stato per te avresti affrontato.

Mi riferivo a quei casi in cui i traditori non affrontano..ma si nascondono...dietro panzane..e cercano di essere riaccolti a casa....capirai...cambiare vita..affrontare separazioni....lasciare la persona che ci ha sempre capiti..che ha sempre portato il trofeo delle corna in testa e che ora è anche pronta a perdonarci...Sei matto??? per chi???Per una che è amante.....meglio pensare che prima o poi questa cosa passi...e poi la casa??gli alimenti???e i figli??a cui si leggono le favole tutte le sere?noooo...

Alla fine conviene sempre rimanere dove si è..ma perchè si è certi si essere riaccolti seppur con difficoltà...se invece trovassero un muro ..vorrei vedere.

Innamoramento....istinto sessuale

per due anni...

per settimane magari non ci si incontrava sessualmente....ma si parlava si discuteva si condivideva.....invece con la moglie nemmeno scambio di parole ( confermato da lei questo..)
Come si fa a dire 'innamoramento'....a credere davvero che si faccia solo sesso...e che non si stia cercando un ASCOLTO...quella comprensione che per chi sa quale dannato motivo non vanno invece a cercare nella moglie??


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> CHi dice il contrario?Mica mi riferivo a te.
> 
> So bene che se fosse stato per te avresti affrontato.
> 
> ...


 
COmunque a quelli che credono davvero che sia così facile cancellare dimenticare...dico..diamo tempo al tempo.
Io non sono più in contatto col signore in questione nè ho nessuna intenzione di ricontattarlo..vediamo adesso senza il supporto dell'altra come saprà gestire da solo la sua vita con la moglie....come sarà in grado di affrontare quella quotidianità da cui stava scappando e io lo qiutavo a meglio sopportare.

Si aprano le danze.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2007)

*x BD e MM*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> mi interssa questo concetto... perchè non gli dovrebbe mai passare? io credo di si. il "danno", la "contaminazione" nel caso di moltimodi non sono, secondo me gravissimi. in ogni caso il suo impegno, la sua scelta, devono essere rispettate. e sono convinto che daranno dei frutti.


Bd, io non ho affatto dato una connotazione moralistica alla scelta di MM.

Non ho parlato di danno, e tantomeno di contaminazione...

Provo a spiegare il perchè di quella mia affermazione cosi lapidaria.

MM , dichiarandosi innammorato diquesta ragazza... non è stato spinto da una pulsione erotica- tant'è che ha scelto di non consumarlo -ma da una affermazione del proprio sè, come se avesse voluto in qualche maniera difendere una propria libertà interiore da quella relazione a due che forse l'avvertiva come una una gabbia. Questa idea che si è creato, che lui chiama innamoramento, gli consente di affermare il proprio rapporto con la sua compagna, perchè idea era ed idea è rimasta ( non vissuta ) e quindi puo' tollerare meglio questo rapporto ufficiale a due, che probabilmente ad un certo punto, incosciamente se lo è sentito stretto.
Ora il dolore che sta provando nasce dal tentativo di staccare la propria immagine da quella dell'altra...processo necessario per staccarsi definitivamente.
ma per staccarsi dall'altra dovrebbe frantumare quello specchio in cui si è rispecchiato...il tempo lo aiuterà? allontanrsi dall'oggetto servirà a qualcosa? Perchè è nata la necessita da parte sua di identificarsi in un'altra persona? Le cause sono state eliminate?
lui, Mm, probabilmente non è dello stesso avviso, lui pare sicuro che il problema non sia nella relazione ma solo in se stesso...e gli auguro davvero che il tempo possa sanare questa ferita.

micio


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> COmunque a quelli che credono davvero che sia così facile cancellare dimenticare...dico..diamo tempo al tempo.
> Io non sono più in contatto col signore in questione nè ho nessuna intenzione di ricontattarlo..vediamo adesso senza il supporto dell'altra come saprà gestire da solo la sua vita con la moglie....come sarà in grado di affrontare quella quotidianità da cui stava scappando e io lo qiutavo a meglio sopportare.
> 
> Si aprino le danze.


 
sicuro che camminerà sulle braci ardenti Dere.


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sicuro che camminerà sulle braci ardenti Dere.


 
si..con l'aiuto dello psicologo che lo aiuti a giustificare il suo svarione.....e a supportare la sua tesi :'ah ma se sono caduto..è stato per incapacità di intendere e di volere...'

Come quando in tribunale si cerca di allievare la pena..


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (26 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> COmunque a quelli che credono davvero che sia così facile cancellare dimenticare...dico..diamo tempo al tempo.
> Io non sono più in contatto col signore in questione nè ho nessuna intenzione di ricontattarlo..vediamo adesso senza il supporto dell'altra come saprà gestire da solo la sua vita con la moglie....come sarà in grado di affrontare quella quotidianità da cui stava scappando e io lo qiutavo a meglio sopportare.
> 
> Si aprino le danze.


 
Io, pur essendo dall'altra parte, posso dirti che per lui sarà difficilissimo, soprattutto se è vero che non ha più rapporti di nessun tipo con la moglie. Non te lo auguro ma ti cercherà e, una volta capito che con te ha chiuso, cercherà altrove. E' inevitabile. Ti confesso che io stesso ho paura della stessa cosa e cioè di guardarmi dentro, di non riuscire poi a sacrificarmi fino al punto di non poter andare avanti. oppure dover "compensare". sicuramente tu ti prendevi cura di lui, lenivi le sue sofferenze.. scusa se mi permetto ma anche questo qui che hai incrociato tu è un vero bastardo.... Un caro saluto.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old giulia (26 Aprile 2007)

Che tristezza... povere le mogli che nn sanno chi veramente giace accanto a loro.

Giulia


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2007)

*BD*

...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2007)

*Giulia*



giulia ha detto:


> Che tristezza... povere le mogli che nn sanno chi veramente giace accanto a loro.
> 
> Giulia


 
Giulia, non ci sono vittime carnefici in questi casi...se la moglie tace è perchè a sua volta avrà le stesse paure di affrontare..non trovi?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *Ma allora lo vedi che ritieni anche tu che sarà difficilissimo per MM...e non sapevo nemmeno che ( come immaginavo) non avesse piu' rapporti con la moglie...*
> 
> quote]
> 
> Scusa Micia ma da dove l'hai presa questa?...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (26 Aprile 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Che tristezza... povere le mogli che nn sanno chi veramente giace accanto a loro.
> 
> Giulia


 
si si tutto quello che vuoi però , permettimi, anche poveri mariti ogni tanto. non si deve essere considerati solo perchè si guadagna bene e tirati fuori all'occorrenza per far vedere quanto è figo tuo marito. lascia stare. io ho cercato amore e non me ne vergogno, sono stato fedele per 15 anni e non me ne pento affatto, ma ci sono cose che non possono essere tollerate (in eterno) cara Giulia. Certo tradire non è una risposta ma nemmeno ignorare sempre ogni esigenza. quindi siccome tu generalizzi lo faccio anche io dicendo poveri mariti che non sanno chi hanno vicino...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> si si tutto quello che vuoi però , permettimi, anche poveri mariti ogni tanto. non si deve essere considerati solo perchè si guadagna bene e tirati fuori all'occorrenza per far vedere quanto è figo tuo marito. lascia stare. io ho cercato amore e non me ne vergogno, sono stato fedele per 15 anni e non me ne pento affatto, ma ci sono cose che non possono essere tollerate (in eterno) cara Giulia. Certo tradire non è una risposta ma nemmeno ignorare sempre ogni esigenza. quindi siccome tu generalizzi lo faccio anche io dicendo poveri mariti che non sanno chi hanno vicino...


Bravo BD


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2007)

io credo che il tradito dovrebbe avere la capacità di individuare quali siano stati gli elementi di frizione, di collusione con l'altro..diversamente non si va nessuna parte e il rapporto finisce...

E col successiv oci si ritroverà nuovamente da capo.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2007)

*lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *Ma allora lo vedi che ritieni anche tu che sarà difficilissimo per MM...e non sapevo nemmeno che ( come immaginavo) non avesse piu' rapporti con la moglie...*
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2007)

*lettrice*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Io, pur essendo dall'altra parte, posso dirti che per lui sarà difficilissimo, soprattutto se è vero che non ha più rapporti di nessun tipo con la moglie. Non te lo auguro ma ti cercherà e, una volta capito che con te ha chiuso, cercherà altrove. E' inevitabile. Ti confesso che io stesso ho paura della stessa cosa e cioè di guardarmi dentro, di non riuscire poi a sacrificarmi fino al punto di non poter andare avanti. oppure dover "compensare". sicuramente tu ti prendevi cura di lui, lenivi le sue sofferenze.. scusa se mi permetto ma anche questo qui che hai incrociato tu è un vero bastardo.... Un caro saluto.
> 
> bastardo dentro


eccolo il passo


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lettrice ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lo ha scritto BD.
> ...


----------



## Old giulia (26 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Giulia, non ci sono vittime carnefici in questi casi...se la moglie tace è perchè a sua volta avrà le stesse paure di affrontare..non trovi?


 
Può essere Micio... io dopo una settimana che ero in vacanza con i ragazzini ho capito, al telefono, che c'era qualcosa che nn andava ed una volta ritornata a casa ho chiesto spiegazioni.
Lui naturalmente nn mi confessato di avere un'altra ma una specie di "crisi esistenziale"...
all'inizio ci ho creduto (gli avevo offerto pure il mio aiuto! che scema), ma il suo atteggiamento era alquanto strano...sempre al pc... chiudeva i programmi di chat se mi avvicinavo ect,ect.
Ero attenta e intuitiva, c'era altro me lo sentivo...
E c'era qualcosa, la e-mail è stata comunque la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso, abbiamo messo in discussione tutta la nostra storia.
Gli ho detto:" se è lei che vuoi... vai!
Non sono capace di far finta di nulla... qui non si parla solo della sua vita (mio marito) ma della mia! Ed io da un rapporto di coppia "pretendo" il massimo.

Giulia.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Bd, io non ho affatto dato una connotazione moralistica alla scelta di MM.
> 
> Non ho parlato di danno, e tantomeno di contaminazione...
> 
> ...


mi riquoto allora.


----------



## Old giulia (26 Aprile 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> si si tutto quello che vuoi però , permettimi, anche poveri mariti ogni tanto. non si deve essere considerati solo perchè si guadagna bene e tirati fuori all'occorrenza per far vedere quanto è figo tuo marito. lascia stare. io ho cercato amore e non me ne vergogno, sono stato fedele per 15 anni e non me ne pento affatto, ma ci sono cose che non possono essere tollerate (in eterno) cara Giulia. Certo tradire non è una risposta ma nemmeno ignorare sempre ogni esigenza. quindi siccome tu generalizzi lo faccio anche io dicendo poveri mariti che non sanno chi hanno vicino...


 
In effetti io nn ho ancora capito cosa ci stai a fare lì (a casa tua)...

Giulia


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Può essere Micio... io dopo una settimana che ero in vacanza con i ragazzini ho capito, al telefono, che c'era qualcosa che nn andava ed una volta ritornata a casa ho chiesto spiegazioni.
> Lui naturalmente nn mi confessato di avere un'altra ma una specie di "crisi esistenziale"...
> all'inizio ci ho creduto (gli avevo offerto pure il mio aiuto! che scema), ma il suo atteggiamento era alquanto strano...sempre al pc... chiudeva i programmi di chat se mi avvicinavo ect,ect.
> Ero attenta e intuitiva, c'era altro me lo sentivo...
> ...


 
appunto..cara..e lui è andato...come scrive bruja, è molto piu' difficile mettresi in discussione che ...

Il percorso deve essere fatto da ENTRAMBI; INSIEMEo separatamente..ma le respponsabilità sono da ambo le parti. Tu sei tornata, e lui si è chiuso in se stesso e ha preferito scappare. è cosi?


----------



## Old giulia (26 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> appunto..cara..e lui è andato...come scrive bruja, è molto piu' difficile mettresi in discussione che ...
> 
> Il percorso deve essere fatto da ENTRAMBI; INSIEMEo separatamente..ma le respponsabilità sono da ambo le parti. Tu sei tornata, e lui si è chiuso in se stesso e ha preferito scappare. è cosi?


 
Scusa Micio, 
non ho capito la domanda...

Giulia


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (26 Aprile 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> In effetti io nn ho ancora capito cosa ci stai a fare lì (a casa tua)...
> 
> Giulia


consapevole degli errori commessi tento di risalire la china parlando, parlando, dialogando e a volte litigando facendo viaggi cercando spazi per la coppia. ho due bambini e per loro credo sia necessario provare, con tutte le imperfezioni del caso, facendo passi indietro, mettendosi in discussione volendo fortemente cercare di ritrovare un intesa ed un armonia perdute e sopite. Per natura ho sempre combattuto, per tutto, e non vorrei tirarmi indietro proprio adesso. so di aver sbagliato ma sono qui, con il capo cosparso di cenere - a cercare di ricostruire tutto ciò che resta - che forse avrà crepe forse sarà imperfetto ma io vorrei che funzionasse e ciò che metto sul piatto, la prima cosa, - e ti dirò lo faccio con serenità - è proprio la mia felicità. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (26 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eccolo il passo


ma stavo rispondendo a Dererum non mi riferivo alla situazione di Moltimodi che mi sembra uomo di ben altra levatura.

bastardo dentro


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Aprile 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Io, pur essendo dall'altra parte, posso dirti che per lui sarà difficilissimo, soprattutto se è vero che non ha più rapporti di nessun tipo con la moglie. Non te lo auguro ma ti cercherà e, una volta capito che con te ha chiuso, cercherà altrove. E' inevitabile. Ti confesso che io stesso ho paura della stessa cosa e cioè di guardarmi dentro, di non riuscire poi a sacrificarmi fino al punto di non poter andare avanti. oppure dover "compensare". sicuramente tu ti prendevi cura di lui, lenivi le sue sofferenze.. scusa se mi permetto ma anche questo qui che hai incrociato tu è un vero bastardo.... Un caro saluto.
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
No no..con la moglie ha ripreso i rapporti.figurati..ora ha scoperto di amarla.come prima più di prima.come fa altrimenti a convincerla a tenerlo in casa?


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> No no..con la moglie ha ripreso i rapporti.figurati..ora ha scoperto di amarla.come prima più di prima.come fa altrimenti a convincerla a tenerlo in casa?


 
Mah...alla fine voglio credere che lui sia davvero pentito..e che la ami davvero come sostiene...preferisco pensare che ci sia un lieto fine piuttosto che abbia davvero rinunciato a me per codardia.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> Ciao Feddy, ho letto una tua risposta nel post di Moltimodi nella quale facevi la differenza tra l amore per una donna che non è la compagna ufficiale e il voler bene alla persona che si ha accanto nel quotidiano. L avro letta almeno 10 volte perche sono esattamente le stesse parole che il signor broccolatore usa(va) per definire la ns situazione: da una parte l amore viscerale per me e dall altra quel sentimento piu pacato ma comunque vivo per la moglie che gli impediva di allontananarsi.
> ma davvero è possibile vivere con questa doppiezza di sentimenti che per carita, pur essendo diversissimi tra di loro, comportano comunque la presenza di due soggetti distinti, e pertanto di problematiche distinte, di necessita distinte e di vite distinte?????
> Lui addirittura sosteneva che non faceva piu l amore con lei da tempo immemore, ma che nonostante cio' continuava a vivere una situazione di pseudo equilibrio.
> tu, da esperto quale sei
> ...


Cara sery, anche se qualcuna dice che son paraculo (con te Iris facciamo poi i conti.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ), vorrei che non mi si mettessero in bocca o si interpretassero erratamente le mie opinioni!

In quel post di cui parli si parlava "in astratto" dell'"amore" per l'altra (sicura che non parlassi di innamoramento? c'è la sua bella differenza!) e del voler bene a una persona con cui si è condivisa una buona parte di vita.
Se questo lo vuoi proprio riferire alla MIA situazione, allora precisiamone (per l'ennesima volta) i termini! 
Poi mi dirai se quella di Mr. Broccolo e quella di Mr. Trottolo (o feddy) son confrontabili!!
IO quando ho capito di NON AMARE più mia moglie (fine 2003) dopo vari tentativi, psicologici compresi a fine aprile 2004 ME NE SONO ANDATO. Anche se in quel momento la persona di cui mi ero INNAMORATO e con cui avevo consumato il tradimento già non c'era più! 
Dopo UN ANNO E MEZZO, quindi fine 2005, e dopo una storia importante vissuta nel frattempo, mi son riavvicinato a mia moglie, vedendo che anche lei aveva fatto un suo perocrso e aveva modificato alcuni aspetti che quando me ne son andato era per me divenuti ostativi al prosieguo del rapporto. 
Non son però tornato proclamando amore imperituro, ma con la consapevolezza, a lei dichiarata e purtroppo ribadita anche successivamente (visto che non manchiamo di confrontarci e di far il punto della situazione periodicamente con estrema sincerità) che ERA UN TENTATIVO di verificare se potesse fra noi rinascere il sentimento che avevo sentito spegnersi all'epoca. Non è mai stato in discussione l'aspetto "fisico" del rapporto, lei mi attrae tutt'ora e così pare io per lei. Recentemente il riaccendermi per un'altra persona ha A ME definitivamente chiarito che ben difficilmente quel click potrà ancora scattare.
Ciò mi metterà nuovamente davanti alla necessità di scegliere, di decidere una volta per tutte la direzione da prendere. Ovviamente questo lo farò alla luce della precedente scelta, nei tempi giusti (o quelli che riterrò tale) nei confronti delle figlie che rimarrebbero spiazzate da una mia nuova uscita di casa, pur avendo di fronte un rapporto tranquillo e sereno fra me e mia moglie (questo perchè ho cercato davvero di impegnarmi a far si che le cose potessero ripartire!), dopo non tanto tempo.
Vi son anche altri fattori "esterni" che fanno si che questo sia il momento meno adatto per mia moglie per affrontare una nuova crisi, sapendo come aveva vissuto la precedente. Potrò sembrare appunto paraculo, ma non posso non considerare anche il suo star bene e non destabilizzarla in questo periodo! le voglio un gran bene!

In cuor mio credo una scelta di averla già abbastanza chiara...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vedi sery, per me, per quanto non sia certo uno stinco di santo (episodi anche di solo sesso in precedenza rispetto alla crisi vi erano stati, ma senza "innamoramento"), riesce difficile raccontarla a qualcuno per anni!! 
E come son messo, con chi ha avuto la ventura (o dovrei dire la S-ventura  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) di incrociare la mia strada, lo sa. E sa anche che questo non significa automaticamente una scelta di un percorso comune quando e se, ma, se mai, che non starò indefinitivamente in questa situazione di comodo!!

Tutto sto discorso (che è anche ovviamente uno sfogo personale 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) per invitarti a distinguere fra i sentimenti, onde smetterla di pensare che sia "Ammore", quello che non è manco un calesse (o un carro tirato da buoi!)


Ps. E poi io non "adesco" ragazze che potrebbero essermi figlie!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cara sery, anche se qualcuna dice che son paraculo (con te Iris facciamo poi i conti..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


caro feddy
ma da quanto dura questa situazione?
perchè anche il mio ex diceva: non ce la faccio ad andare così..questa situazione è assurda prima o poi dovrò decidere...ed è andato avanti per anni.
e poi...come riesci a tornare a casa, guardare negli occhi la donna che ti ha chiesto un'altra chance e mentirle?
e infine....capisco che tu voglia proteggere tua moglie dal soffrire in questo momento in cui i fattori esterni la rendono più debole...ma troverai n momento in cui nessun fattore esterno ti impedirà di affrontare la situazione?

premetto che sei uno dei pochi traditori con cui è piacevole scambiarsi opinioni.e se mi permetto di fare certe domande è perchè sei sempre disponibile al confronto.


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Che tristezza... povere le mogli che nn sanno chi veramente giace accanto a loro.
> 
> Giulia


Nessuno conosce *davvero* la persona che gli dorme accanto. Ma vivi ancora con queste illusioni?
x Letti:
Confermo. Anche se negli ultimi giorni sono un pò troppo scazzato per pensare al sesso.


----------



## serenity (27 Aprile 2007)

*x feddy*

grazie per le delucidazione Feddy. anche se francamente come dice nel suo post Dere, anche io non comprendo come si possa poi tornare a casa e recitare la parte del maritino affettuoso... ma vabbè sarà qustione di dignita', di lealta' e di rispetto ( forse un po anche per se stessi)...
se io sto male,se vivo male se ho pensieri che mi angosciano mi si legge in faccia. e a dire il vero non faccio un bel niente per nasconderlo, perche in fin dei conti certe situazioni che ci fanno star male forse in fondo non sono solo frutto della ns immaginazione...e pertanto perche non farlo notare alla controparte e parlarne discuterne e assumersi un po di responsabilita?
 vigliaccheria? opportunismo?


----------



## Bruja (27 Aprile 2007)

*Feddy*

Senti "biroccio".... lo prendi un consiglio da una che ti darebbe delle tarellate in testa tutte le mattine ma ti vuole anche un bene fraterno? 
Per la nuova storia, prendi tempo!! Tua moglie non rinverdirà lo sbocciare di alcunchè, ma stai attento alle fioriture abortive...... troppe ne ho viste e mi spiacerebbe che anche a te la sola cosa che possa lasciarti sia il solito senso di incompiutezza, peggio di avervi impiegato un tempo che poteva essere valorizzato diversamente.,
Non sò nulla della tua attuale situazione ma, prudenza.... niente ci sembra meglio del discreto se abbiamo una realtà mediocre, ma discreto non basta per giustificare una "evasione sentimentale"... per il resto, saprai bene che fare.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> caro feddy
> ma da quanto dura questa situazione?
> *Pochi mesi....*
> perchè anche il mio ex diceva: non ce la faccio ad andare così..questa situazione è assurda prima o poi dovrò decidere...ed è andato avanti per anni.
> ...





			
				Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Senti "biroccio".... lo prendi un consiglio da una che ti darebbe delle tarellate in testa tutte le mattine ma ti vuole anche un bene fraterno?
> Per la nuova storia, prendi tempo!!
> *La nuova storia (a parte che sinceramente non so che sviluppi potrà avere...) è il sintomo, non la malattia*
> Tua moglie non rinverdirà lo sbocciare di alcunchè, ma stai attento alle fioriture abortive...... troppe ne ho viste e mi spiacerebbe che anche a te la sola cosa che possa lasciarti sia il solito senso di incompiutezza, peggio di avervi impiegato un tempo che poteva essere valorizzato diversamente.
> ...





			
				 sery ha detto:
			
		

> grazie per le delucidazione Feddy. anche se francamente come dice nel suo post Dere, anche io non comprendo come si possa poi tornare a casa e recitare la parte del maritino affettuoso... ma vabbè sarà qustione di dignita', di lealta' e di rispetto ( forse un po anche per se stessi)...
> *Ho già risposto sopra*
> se io sto male,se vivo male se ho pensieri che mi angosciano mi si legge in faccia. e a dire il vero non faccio un bel niente per nasconderlo, perche in fin dei conti certe situazioni che ci fanno star male forse in fondo non sono solo frutto della ns immaginazione...e pertanto perche non farlo notare alla controparte e parlarne discuterne e assumersi un po di responsabilita?
> *Infatti penso che mi si legga in faccia e lo vedo da come mi guarda in certi momenti, con sguardo fra il triste e il preoccupato...e ne parliamo e discutiamo, come ho detto "facciamo il punto" anche se ovviamente li riferisoc solo a noi due...*
> ...


Miiiii...mi state levando la pelle di dosso!!


----------



## Iris (27 Aprile 2007)

*Feddy*

Facciamo i conti? Sono qui... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A parte gli scherzi...io ti suggerisco di ascoltare il consiglio di Bruja.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2007)

Viva le differenze!!

ognuno di noi ha la sua formula... se per una coppia funziona in un modo e per un'altra al contrario... che ci volete fare?

Unifichiamo tutte le coppie a uno sterile standard... cosi' siamo tutti felici


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Viva le differenze!!
> 
> *ognuno di noi ha la sua formula... se per una coppia funziona in un modo e per un'altra al contrario.*.. che ci volete fare?
> 
> Unifichiamo tutte le coppie a uno sterile standard... cosi' siamo tutti felici


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Facciamo i conti? Sono qui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mò arrivo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	














E, scherzi a parte, in cosa vedi la mia paraculaggine? Tanto per sapere che arma prendere!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Seriamente, come ho già scritto, le decisioni che prenderò, saranno indipendenti dalle fioriture!


----------



## Bruja (27 Aprile 2007)

*Feddy*

Stai sempre a lamentarti....... non vedi che noi anime buone e pie ti leviamo solo la pelle inutile, come quando ti scotti al sole e ti peli.... è fisiologico. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(Se poi vuoi farmi ammettere che pelarti vivo mi piaccia..... neppure sotto tortura) 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Comunque non avevo intenzioni giudicatorie, solo che spesso quando si "sta male", chi ci fa stare meglio ha un grande alleato che non dipende sempre dalle loro intrinseche qualità ma dalla nostra voglia di cambiare.
Ma questo lo sai già di tuo!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Viva le differenze!!
> 
> ognuno di noi ha la sua formula... se per una coppia funziona in un modo e per un'altra al contrario... che ci volete fare?
> 
> Unifichiamo tutte le coppie a uno sterile standard... cosi' siamo tutti felici


Sinceramente ...non ho ben capito con chi ce l'hai...chiaro che ognuno nel sollevare le sue osservazioni e critiche parte dal proprio vissuto!


----------



## Iris (27 Aprile 2007)

Ma certo che ognuno la propria vita sentimentale se la gestisce a modo suo...

Io sono separata, e l'ho deciso io perchè nel mio caso non vi era nulla da salvare.
Sono la prima ad essere contro l'accanimento terapeutico e al salvataggio dei matrimoni "per amore dei figli" , l'ho anche detto chiaramente a B.D., la cui situazione presenta analogie con la prima.

E' chiari che nel matrimonio di Feddy c'è qualcosa che non va...ma forse va risolto all'interno della coppia, non fuori.
Altrimenti dopo un innamoramento ce ne sarà un altro, poi un altro...e via dicendo.
Ripeto: terrei care le considerazioni di Bruja se fossi Feddy...e lo dico per il suo bene.


----------



## Iris (27 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mò arrivo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era scherzoso...ma sei sicuramente molto bravo a dare consigli saggi agli altri...e meno saggio per te!!! E' vero o no?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sinceramente ...non ho ben capito con chi ce l'hai...chiaro che ognuno nel sollevare le sue osservazioni e critiche parte dal proprio vissuto!


Feddy con nessuno... stavo spezzando una lancia in tuo favore 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... non ero ironica... ero seria 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono incompresa...


----------



## Bruja (27 Aprile 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Feddy con nessuno... stavo spezzando una lancia in tuo favore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Povera... lei!!! 
Per una volta che non si mostra jena e vuole far qualcosa per la specie animale.... picche!! Sei incompresa!  Vieni qui nel mio antro, che solo le streghe e le megere vedono in fondo al tuo cuoricino generoso.
(Là, e anche per oggi ho fatto la buona azione quotidiana!!!)  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Povera... lei!!!
> Per una volta che non si mostra jena e vuole far qualcosa per la specie animale.... picche!! Sei incompresa! Vieni qui nel mio antro, che solo le streghe e le megere vedono in fondo al tuo cuoricino generoso.
> *(Là, e anche per oggi ho fatto la buona azione quotidiana!!!)*
> 
> ...


Gia' come far attraversare le striscie a un cieco col semaforo verde... scusa Bruja ma mi sa tanto ci rivedremo all'inferno


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Miiiii...mi state levando la pelle di dosso!!


ma nooo....

scusami...ma ho sentito e risentito mille volte queste parole..con le stesse scusanti...e anche lui secondo me si autoconvinceva di ciò che diceva..


un abbraccio


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Feddy con nessuno... stavo spezzando una lancia in tuo favore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Su su, non far così...e passami sbarellina che ci intendiamo meglio!!!


----------



## Iris (27 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma nooo....


 Io veramente la pelle te la volevo salvare!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Su su, non far così...e passami sbarellina che ci intendiamo meglio!!!


Credo che Sbarella sia in piscina a quest'ora... gia' lei se la passa meglio di me  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vita grama


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io veramente la pelle te la volevo salvare!!!!


Ho visto che mi hai lanciato il salvagente, quelli di materiale duro delle navi...peccato mi sia arrivato in testa!!


----------



## Iris (27 Aprile 2007)

*Feddy*

Hai visto mai ti schiarisse le idee!!!


----------



## serenity (27 Aprile 2007)

*datemi un  martello...*

e come largamente previsto  EGLI è tornato all attacco...
Mr broccolo ripassato in padella dopo aver santificato le feste è tornato alla carica...
"tesoro, ma perche fai cosi? non capisci che io non ho tutta la liberta che hai tu?  tu sei importante ( certo dopo lavoro, famiglia and so on) e io e te ci siamo sempre visti alemno una volta al mese. anche desidero vederti di piu ma mica è normale che uno si prenda i gionri cosi..."
e li gli ho sputato addosso tutto il veleno che ancora avevo dentro: alla fine mi ha detto: si hai ragione ma io ti dico che sei importante perche ne sono convinto.
gli ho risposto che a me la sua convinzione non mi bastava e che certo i comandamenti sono 10, ma l importante è santificare le feste in famiglia, poi tutto il resto si puo fare tranqullamente di nascosto. ha inziato con  i suoi lunghi silenzi, proprio come fanno i bimbi quando li becchi con le dita nella marmellata... e li mi sono arrabbiata ancora di piu e gli ho detto che stare zitti non serviva a niente e che avrei gradito molto di piu una reazione. una reazione qualsiasi...e alla fine l ho ottenuta: un bel "hai ragione"... cosa che ovviamente sapevo gia', e cosa che non cambiera minimamente le carte in tavola perche alla fine avra pure 20 anni piu di me, ma io di quel tizio sono piu avanti di milioni di anni luce...  ( capirai poi quanto ci vuole...) 


Ps: mi chiama tra 1 ora per concludere il discorso. avete suggerimenti per massacrarlo ulteriormente?


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> e come largamente previsto EGLI è tornato all attacco...
> Mr broccolo ripassato in padella dopo aver santificato le feste è tornato alla carica...
> "tesoro, ma perche fai cosi? non capisci che io non ho tutta la liberta che hai tu? tu sei importante ( certo dopo lavoro, famiglia and so on) e io e te ci siamo sempre visti alemno una volta al mese. anche desidero vederti di piu ma mica è normale che uno si prenda i gionri cosi..."
> e li gli ho sputato addosso tutto il veleno che ancora avevo dentro: alla fine mi ha detto: si hai ragione ma io ti dico che sei importante perche ne sono convinto.
> ...


Digli...ti do un'ultima possibilità...che facciamo il 1 maggio?


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> e come largamente previsto EGLI è tornato all attacco...
> Mr broccolo ripassato in padella dopo aver santificato le feste è tornato alla carica...
> "tesoro, ma perche fai cosi? non capisci che io non ho tutta la liberta che hai tu? tu sei importante ( certo dopo lavoro, famiglia and so on) e io e te ci siamo sempre visti alemno una volta al mese. anche desidero vederti di piu ma mica è normale che uno si prenda i gionri cosi..."
> e li gli ho sputato addosso tutto il veleno che ancora avevo dentro: alla fine mi ha detto: si hai ragione ma io ti dico che sei importante perche ne sono convinto.
> ...


Semplicemente non rispondere, e mandargli un sms con su scritto: "Scusa ma non ho più tempo per cazzeggiare! Bye Bye"


----------



## serenity (27 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Digli...ti do un'ultima possibilità...che facciamo il 1 maggio?


 

carina.... molto molto carina....


----------



## serenity (27 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Semplicemente non rispondere, e mandargli un sms con su scritto: "Scusa ma non ho più tempo per cazzeggiare! Bye Bye"


 feddy pensa che mi ha detto che stamattina mi ha fatto una telefonata DI CONTROLLO e che il mio telefono era occupato... 
pero intanto ha cancellato tutti i messaggi compromettenti che gli avevo scritto in chat ahahahahhaha che gran parac@@@


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> carina.... molto molto carina....


Immaginavo ti piacesse...così lo distruggi una volta per tutte


----------



## Bruja (27 Aprile 2007)

*serenity*

....... non rispondere..... punto! Lui non capisce nulla salvo il nulla..... serviglielo!!
Bruja


----------



## serenity (27 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Immaginavo ti piacesse...così lo distruggi una volta per tutte


 
mi dira che lui non si sente libero... che io ho piu libertà... e che posso organizzarmi come meglio credo. per la serie " a cocca o cosi o gniiiente..."...
e io cosa gli diro?


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> Ps: mi chiama tra 1 ora per concludere il discorso. avete suggerimenti per massacrarlo ulteriormente?


Credo che sia lui a massacrare te..  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sembra evidente che lui ha deciso in modo netto come deve essere la sua vita e tu hai ben compreso che vieni "dopo". Sta a te farti bastare questo ruolo oppure decidere di lasciarlo definitivamente. 
Poichè stai male, che questo dolore serva ad affrancarti da lui..


----------



## serenity (27 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ....... non rispondere..... punto! Lui non capisce nulla salvo il nulla..... serviglielo!!
> Bruja


  bruja lui pensera che sono delusa ed amareggiata per la telefonata di poc anzi... e che il mio silenzio sia dovuto a quello. Non capira' perche è uno scemo perso ed è convinto che io gli sbavi dietro elemosinando le sue attenzioni...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> feddy pensa che mi ha detto che stamattina mi ha fatto una telefonata DI CONTROLLO e che il mio telefono era occupato...
> pero intanto ha cancellato tutti i messaggi compromettenti che gli avevo scritto in chat ahahahahhaha che gran parac@@@


Sery, tu ridi...ma continui a star lì... a disposizione dei suoi "tiramenti" ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dici di aver capito, che sai come è fatto, che hai ben presente chi hai di fronte...(cose che son mesi o forse più di un anno che dici) ma non gli dici un bel tondo e chiaro "MA VA BEN A CAGARE!!"!
Noooo, lo rimproveri perchè non si è fatto sentire per queste feste, perchè ti trascura e stai lì a chiederti, sprecando ancora tempo inutilmente, cosa rispondere quando lui avrà il tempo e la voglia di richiamarti...

Sery, sei ancora ben lontana dall'essertene liberato, perchè non è quello che vuoi assolutamente dentro di te!


----------



## Bruja (27 Aprile 2007)

*Già*



serenity ha detto:


> bruja lui pensera che sono delusa ed amareggiata per la telefonata di poc anzi... e che il mio silenzio sia dovuto a quello. Non capira' perche è uno scemo perso ed è convinto che io gli sbavi dietro elemosinando le sue attenzioni...


Invece a rispondere e dargli corda penserà che sei una persona libera, indipendente e razionale?.... Come preferisci, ma se vuoi che capisca che lui è fuori dalla tua vita sarà il caso che tu lo metta fuori.... il modo poco importa, a me se uno scarafaggio pensa che non ho coraggio o che lo temo, me ne infischio. Mai pensare ai loro pensieri ed alle loro parole, specie se la testa è da imbecille e la bocca una fogna verbale!
Bruja


----------



## serenity (27 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Credo che sia lui a massacrare te..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
è esattamente quello che gli ho detto: che sarebbe piu corretto dirmi che c'è dell altro prima piuttosto che fare la vittima delle circostanze e osannare il ns amore... perchè a me le chiacchiere non interessano e perche ormai non gli credo piu e per causa sua e non di mie invenzioni mentali.  Se ne assumesse la responsabilita. cappero. 
la famiglia è piu importante di me? e allora non mi rompesse le scatole perche io voglio un rapporto libero, e sono stanca di nascondermi e di accontentarmi


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> bruja lui pensera che sono delusa ed amareggiata per la telefonata di poc anzi... e che il mio silenzio sia dovuto a quello. Non capira' perche è uno scemo perso ed è convinto che io gli sbavi dietro elemosinando le sue attenzioni...


 
Digli che tu non accetti le sue condizioni pertanto hai capito che è finita. Poi cambia n. di cellulare e butta la mail. 
Se non sarai drastica queste cose si trascinano ma quella che sta male sei tu; lui gongola.


----------



## serenity (27 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sery, tu ridi...ma continui a star lì... a disposizione dei suoi "tiramenti" !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


feddy tesoro, gliel ho detto poco fa: se penso a come sei fatto mi viene da vomitare...e ancora non riesco a capire cosa mi ha attratto di te. gli ho detto che non gli credo, che i contentini li puo dispensare come e quando crede alla sua signora e che alle chiacchiere che è tanto bravo a fare dovrebbero seguire fatti, concretezze e prove tangibili dell AMORE che prova per me. poi se non si sente libero di correde da me e se pensa che sia un sms a farmi sentire soddisfatta ed appagata allora non ha capito un bel capperino.
io voglio di piu. voglio decisamente di piu. e  non sara di certo lui  darmi cio che voglio.
pero abbia almeno la decenza di capirlo e di ammettere che in questa storia ci ho rimesso solo ed esclusivamente io, ,mentre lui ha preso preso preso e basta


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

*....*

lui fa quello che ha sempre fatto perchè Sere lo ha permesso. 


Sere, è tutto in mano tua, o chiudi e la tua preoccupazione non sarà cosa e come rispondergli, oppure sono tutti pretesti che stai cercando per non recidere il legame con lui.magari di conflitto, magari altalenante, ma sempre legame è.


----------



## serenity (27 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Digli che tu non accetti le sue condizioni pertanto hai capito che è finita. Poi cambia n. di cellulare e butta la mail.
> Se non sarai drastica queste cose si trascinano ma quella che sta male sei tu; lui gongola.


 
per l appunto.... gongola...e chi meglio di lui? e io qui a pensare alle stronz@@ che dice!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> feddy tesoro, gliel ho detto poco fa: se penso a come sei fatto mi viene da vomitare...e ancora non riesco a capire cosa mi ha attratto di te. gli ho detto che non gli credo, che i contentini li puo dispensare come e quando crede alla sua signora e che alle chiacchiere che è tanto bravo a fare dovrebbero seguire fatti, concretezze e prove tangibili dell AMORE che prova per me. poi se non si sente libero di correde da me e se pensa che sia un sms a farmi sentire soddisfatta ed appagata allora non ha capito un bel capperino.
> io voglio di piu. voglio decisamente di piu. e non sara di certo lui darmi cio che voglio.
> pero abbia almeno la decenza di capirlo e di ammettere che in questa storia ci ho rimesso solo ed esclusivamente io, ,mentre lui ha preso preso preso e basta


beh sere..lui pero' non ti ha dato la mano dicendoti :

" piacere S. Antonio "


----------



## serenity (27 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lui fa quello che ha sempre fatto perchè Sere lo ha permesso.
> 
> 
> Sere, è tutto in mano tua, o chiudi e la tua preoccupazione non sarà cosa e come rispondergli, oppure sono tutti pretesti che stai cercando per non recidere il legame con lui.magari di conflitto, magari altalenante, ma sempre legame è.


 
micio io vado in bestia quando accadono queste cose, quando dopo tutto il fiato che ho sprecato per fargli capire che qualcosa si era rotto e che non sarei tornata indietro, mi sento dire" tesoro ma perche mi tratti cosi??? io non sono libero come te!!! ho degli impedimenti che tu pero non vuoi tener presente!" a me mi girano le palline. Lui fa come cappero gli pare, mi dice che dobbiamo parlare e vederci con urgenza e poi fa finta di non averlo mai detto, lui conta sul fatto che io sugli occhietti c ho due pezze di grana padano da 50 kg.... e non è cosi perche le cose IO le vedo esattamente per quelle che sono


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> feddy tesoro, gliel ho detto poco fa: se penso a come sei fatto mi viene da vomitare...e ancora non riesco a capire cosa mi ha attratto di te. gli ho detto che non gli credo, che i contentini li puo dispensare come e quando crede alla sua signora e che *alle chiacchiere che è tanto bravo a fare dovrebbero seguire fatti, concretezze e prove tangibili dell AMORE che prova per me. poi se non si sente libero di correde da me e se pensa che sia un sms a farmi sentire soddisfatta ed appagata allora non ha capito un bel capperino.*
> io voglio di piu. voglio decisamente di piu. e non sara di certo lui darmi cio che voglio.
> pero abbia almeno la decenza di capirlo e di ammettere che in questa storia ci ho rimesso solo ed esclusivamente io, ,mentre lui ha preso preso preso e basta


Ma ti leggi?!?! Tu ancora stai a chiedergli prove tangibili del suo "Ammmmoreee" !!!

Vuoi di più?!?!? Ma quando mai glielo hai davvero chiesto? Lui gioca e ti usa e tu ci caschi ogni tre x due.

Quante volte hai detto basta, ma senza mai recidere del tutto? 

Ahhhh...ora deve capire il male che ti ha fatto e insisterai finchè non lo capisce giusto? Ma che cappero vuoi che capisca??!?!? Sparirà per un pò, poi troverà il modo di passare un W.e. con te e tu ti sentirai la persona più amata del mondo!!!!

*SVEGLIA SERYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!*


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> micio io vado in bestia quando accadono queste cose, quando dopo tutto il fiato che ho sprecato per fargli capire che qualcosa si era rotto e che non sarei tornata indietro, mi sento dire" tesoro ma perche mi tratti cosi??? io non sono libero come te!!! ho degli impedimenti che tu pero non vuoi tener presente!" a me mi girano le palline. Lui fa come cappero gli pare, mi dice che dobbiamo parlare e vederci con urgenza e poi fa finta di non averlo mai detto, lui conta sul fatto che io sugli occhietti c ho due pezze di grana padano da 50 kg.... e non è cosi perche le cose IO le vedo esattamente per quelle che sono


 
Sere..lui ci prova e ci riproverà sempre..fino a quando troverà uno spiraglio ( che corrisponde anche solo al fatto che gli rispondi al telefono)

Sta a te pensare a stare bene non dandogli più alcuna occasione di farti soffrire.

Cosa ti interessa di fargli capire?A lui non interessa capire..ma solo sfruttare la situazione come meglio può.Non rimanere legata a una speranza che non c'è...

Un bacio


----------



## serenity (27 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma ti leggi?!?! Tu ancora stai a chiedergli prove tangibili del suo "Ammmmoreee" !!!
> 
> Vuoi di più?!?!? Ma quando mai glielo hai davvero chiesto? Lui gioca e ti usa e tu ci caschi ogni tre x due.
> 
> ...


io voglio che questo castello di illusioni  caschi crolli venga distrutto. voglio che lui venga smascherato per quello che è, voglio che la moglie veda con i suoi occhietti dolci ed innocenti voglio che quel pezzo di merda appaia per quello che è: un escremento e nulla di piu. è l unico modo per fagli capire che a giocare con fuoco e con i sentimenti ci si puo far male ... molto male... ed è l unico modo per levarmelo definitivamente dal cervello. 
pensa che bello vedere la sua espressione mentre vede in lontananza la moglie che arrriva tipo bersagleire mentre lui tiene per mano me....


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

*MM*



serenity ha detto:


> io voglio che questo castello di illusioni caschi crolli venga distrutto. voglio che lui venga smascherato per quello che è, voglio che la moglie veda con i suoi occhietti dolci ed innocenti voglio che quel pezzo di merda appaia per quello che è: un escremento e nulla di piu. è l unico modo per fagli capire che a giocare con fuoco e con i sentimenti ci si puo far male ... molto male... ed è l unico modo per levarmelo definitivamente dal cervello.
> pensa che bello vedere la sua espressione mentre vede in lontananza la moglie che arrriva tipo bersagleire mentre lui tiene per mano me....


















































































































poi vienimi a dire che freud ha detto un sacco di stronzate


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> io voglio che questo castello di illusioni caschi crolli venga distrutto. voglio che lui venga smascherato per quello che è, voglio che la moglie veda con i suoi occhietti dolci ed innocenti voglio che *quel pezzo di merda appaia per quello che è: un escremento e nulla di piu.* è l unico modo per fagli capire che a giocare con fuoco e con i sentimenti ci si puo far male ... molto male... ed è l unico modo per levarmelo definitivamente dal cervello.
> pensa che bello vedere la sua espressione mentre vede in lontananza la moglie che arrriva tipo bersagleire mentre lui tiene per mano me....


Ahhhh...ecco!! La speranza che facendoti beccare con lui dalla moglie ...poi lo avrai finalmente tutto per te!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Sery...solo tu lo vedi diversamente da quello che è ...e speri di accoglierlo.... facendoti cesso!!!
Scusa ehhh...ma mò...
Basta!
Io ci rinuncio!!


----------



## serenity (27 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Sere..lui ci prova e ci riproverà sempre..fino a quando troverà uno spiraglio ( che corrisponde anche solo al fatto che gli rispondi al telefono)
> 
> Sta a te pensare a stare bene non dandogli più alcuna occasione di farti soffrire.
> 
> ...


 
sai cosa vuole fare lui? passare per vittima... vittima di questa stronza che ora pretende cose che non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra... vittima di una situazione che NON ha creato lui. vittima dei sentimenti che prova e che gli lacerano l anima... e io sarei l aguzzino, e la moglie il boia.... 
perche per lui è stato un sacrificio amarmi quando e come voleva, a seconda dei suoi comodi e  festivita permettendo... lui ha una sua scala di interessi e io  passo da una posizione all altra a seconda della necessita e delle pulsioni del momento... che una volta soddisfatte mi fanno ripiombnare li dov ero... ma a 32 anni posso accontentarmi di un rapporto che vivo una volta al mese????????????????????


----------



## Bruja (27 Aprile 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ahhhh...ecco!! La speranza che facendoti beccare con lui dalla moglie ...poi lo avrai finalmente tutto per te!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Io l'ho già fatto....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## serenity (27 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ahhhh...ecco!! La speranza che facendoti beccare con lui dalla moglie ...poi lo avrai finalmente tutto per te!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
e vabbè non sono stata spiegata ehehehehe.


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> io voglio che questo castello di illusioni caschi crolli venga distrutto. voglio che lui venga smascherato per quello che è, voglio che la moglie veda con i suoi occhietti dolci ed innocenti voglio che quel pezzo di merda appaia per quello che è: un escremento e nulla di piu. è l unico modo per fagli capire che a giocare con fuoco e con i sentimenti ci si puo far male ... molto male... ed è l unico modo per levarmelo definitivamente dal cervello.
> pensa che bello vedere la sua espressione mentre vede in lontananza la moglie che arrriva tipo bersagleire mentre lui tiene per mano me....


Scusa Serenity, non so molto della tua storia, sto leggendo adesso questo topic, ma che ne sai della moglie? Può essere benissimo che lei conosca il suo "pollo". 
Smascherare non serve a nulla, anzi è l'ennesima "tafazzata" che fai alla tua autostima. Credi che lui non sappia che cosa sta facendo? E ti sembra che gli importi? Ma del resto, se non importa a te di farti trattare così perchè dovrebbe importare a lui o a qualcun altro? Quante prove ti deve dare per dimostrarti che non ti ama?


----------



## serenity (27 Aprile 2007)




----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


>


Mi spiace tanto e ti abbraccio.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


>


 
Sere...


----------



## Old laila (27 Aprile 2007)

*guarda..*

a me è acapitata la stessa cosa...
lui era di un'altra ed abbiamo avuto una relazione per due anni..bellissima...
poi lei ha scoperto tutto e indovina...SI SONO COALIZZATI CONTRO DI ME...
io sono diventata una pazza che si è inventata tutto...
e lei a distanza di due mesi continua a ribadirmelo...a dirmi che io (che manco so com'è fatta) NON HO AVUTO RISPETTO DI LEI...e si sono subito rimessi insieme... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non ho mai provato a vendicarmi..lei tanto non mi crederebbe mai...
è pazzesco...ma è così...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

laila ha detto:


> a me è acapitata la stessa cosa...
> lui era di un'altra ed abbiamo avuto una relazione per due anni..bellissima...
> poi lei ha scoperto tutto e indovina...SI SONO COALIZZATI CONTRO DI ME...
> io sono diventata una pazza che si è inventata tutto...
> ...


 
scusa, te lo ribadisce attraverso chi se non la conosci?


----------



## Old laila (27 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> scusa, te lo ribadisce attraverso chi se non la conosci?


ha il mio contatto msn..


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

laila ha detto:


> ha il mio contatto msn..


e vi scrivete?


----------



## serenity (27 Aprile 2007)

io so solo che sto male. che voglio liberarmi di lui ma che ho paura di restare sola. non ho nessun altro che mi ascolti e ho investito tanto su di lui. magari è come dite voi, in cuor mio ci credo ancora... ma non voglio piu che sia cosi doloroso per me.
non ha senso. non ha alcun senso.


----------



## Old laila (27 Aprile 2007)

ogni tanto lei si fa viva...
o vengono sotto il mio ufficio a bere il caffè..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2007)

*Sconfortata*



serenity ha detto:


> sai cosa vuole fare lui? passare per vittima... vittima di questa stronza che ora pretende cose che non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra... vittima di una situazione che NON ha creato lui. vittima dei sentimenti che prova e che gli lacerano l anima... e io sarei l aguzzino, e la moglie il boia....
> perche per lui è stato un sacrificio amarmi quando e come voleva, a seconda dei suoi comodi e festivita permettendo... lui ha una sua scala di interessi e io passo da una posizione all altra a seconda della necessita e delle pulsioni del momento... che una volta soddisfatte mi fanno ripiombnare li dov ero... ma a 32 anni posso accontentarmi di un rapporto che vivo una volta al mese????????????????????


Serenity..mi getti nello sconforto.
Tu hai chiuso il tuo matrimonio per lui (avevi dei problemi, ma senza il suo effetto destabilizzante magari li avresti risolti) e lui fa la vittima perché invece lui non è libero? E tu aspetti che si liberi?
Ti vede una volta al mese perché non ce la fa più spesso...la vuoi capire? Mica si può imbottire di viagra! Un po' di comprensione non ce l'hai? So che ci sono quelli che non hanno problemi..ma non è il suo caso: è evidente!

Comunque (come ha giustamente sttolineato Micio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Freud con te andrebbe a nozze!) il tuo desiderio di farti vedere con lui dalla moglie è una cosa assurda se non rivelatrice di quel che ti lega a lui in un modo che tu stesso definisci inspiegabile!
Comunque anche lui i suoi problemini ce li ha e ti cerca perché il tuo esigere lo fa sentire importante e desiderato.
Che cosa c'entri l'amore in questo groviglio ancora non l'ho capito.
Ti prego di non prendere quest'ultima affermazione come un'offesa, ma come un'ulteriore spinta a liberarti di un legame che ti fa solo male.


----------



## Old laila (27 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> io so solo che sto male. che voglio liberarmi di lui ma che ho paura di restare sola. non ho nessun altro che mi ascolti e ho investito tanto su di lui. magari è come dite voi, in cuor mio ci credo ancora... ma non voglio piu che sia cosi doloroso per me.
> non ha senso. non ha alcun senso.


mi dispiace tanto cara...anche io ho la tua età e capisco la tua paura di restare sola..
ci ho messo un pò di tempo a dimenticare anche io..
ma fidati...finchè avrai in testa lui gli altri se ne accorgeranno e ti eviteranno...quando te ne sarai liberata vedrai che sola ci rimarrai ben poco...ma sta tutto alla tua forza di volontà...io continuo a essere insultata ma alla fine so che la vittima non sono io...io ne sono uscita...ora se la vedono loro due...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

*SERY, RILEGGITI...*

*...E POI SCEGLI COSA FARE DA GRANDE!!! *
*E RICORDATI MAGARI CHE HAI UN FIGLIO DI CUI A LUI FREGA BEN POCO, HA GIA' I SUOI NO?!?*
*POI SE VUOI CONTINUARE A PIANGERTI ADDOSSO...FAI PURE...MA STAI ROVINANDO LA TUA VITA...PER UN TESTA DI CAZZO!!*






*21-02-2006, 17.55.29*



serenity ha detto:


> vorrei un po di coerenza e un po di sincerita da parte sua: dice che vorrebbe nn essere piu ipocrita con la moglie ma non fa nulla per mettere in pratica questo pensiero. Sostiene che sono nei suoi pensieri sempre e che gli manco quando non ci sono, ma che per contro continua a star bene con la moglie. Io mi chiedo come possa star bene con una persona mentre si pensa ad un'altra. Dice che non potrebbe mai tenere il piede in due scarpe, che per lui sarebbe un suicidio, ma poi si contraddice dicendo che ha voglia di me e che mi desidera. Ma cavolaccio... come si puo' sostenere due cose assolutamente incompatibili tra di loro? ammetto che possa essere confuso, ma perche ogni volta che provo a farlo ragionare, lui cambia discorso e dice che lo stresso? non capisce che lo faccio per lui, perche vorrei che fosse felice davvero, e che la smettesse di vivere di sogni? a questo punto non so dove sia la verità.


*14-03-2006, 17.15.02*
Devo ringraziarvi ancora una volta tutti per le vostre parole e per il vostro sostegno. Mi siete stati di grande aiuto, mi avete aiutato a demolire quel castello di illusioni che avevo creato proiettando su un "uomo" le mie aspettative ed i miei sogni. Ho pensato in alcuni momenti di essere diventata masochista, poiche non riuscivo piu a trovare una via d uscita alle mille sofferenze che quell uomo mi procurava. Cosi un bel giorno ho deciso di darmi al melodramma, per vedere quanto affidamento potessi fare su quella persona: gli ho parlato di un litigio disastroso con mio marito (che c era stato, ma non era nulla di trascendentale), gli ho detto che non vedevo l ora di liberarmi di quella situazione, etc etc... Lui dopo un breve tentativo di consolazione mi ha detto che doveva tornare al lavoro ed è sparito, ben consapevole del fatto che in quel momento avevo bisogno di lui. (ed è solo l inizio..eheheh).Per porre fine al suo silenzio gli ho mandato un sms al quale lui ha risposto come se nulla fosse accaduto ed abbiamo continuato cosi per un po' finche il discorso non è arrivato al punto (beh a dire il vero l ho un po' pilotato): cosa stiamo facendo io e te? dove stiamo andando? cosa provi per me e cosa vuoi?
le sue risposte? perche dobbiamo andare per forza da qualche parte?io non ci penso mica, altrimenti non ti vivrei bene, e se devo dirti la verita ho un gran desiderio di fare l amore con te, ma il sentimento che provo per te noon cambierebbe, poiche io ti voglio bene e non ti amo, diciamo che sono a metà, in una specie di limbo e non vivo bene... vorrei capire perche nonostante io senta queste cose per te continuo a star bene con lei ( la moglie) a passeggiare mano nella mano, a fare l amore con trasporto...etc etc etc
Un giorno queste sue parole mi avrebbero intenerita, avrei cercato di stargli accanto, avrei aspettato che lui facesse chiarezza dentro si sè. Ora invece penso: e tutto il rispetto che dicevi di avere per me dov'è finito? vomitarmi addosso i tuoi desideri non è atto da grande uomo, anzi... Sa chi sono, sa cosa penso ( ammesso e non concesso che mi abbia mai ascoltata). A volte certe cose bisognerebbe tenersele dentro, a meno che (ovviamente) il rispetto per la controparte non esista. Ha rovinato anche l ultima possibilita di creare un'amicizia. avrebbe fatto prima a dire: non provo niente per te, ma se ci stai non mi tiro indietro. ..altro che desiderio, innamoramento, confusione and so on.... Ha rovinato la complicita che c'era e per di piu( cosa che mi ha fatto piu male tra tutte) non mi ha mai considerata speciale: ero una delle tante che riempivano i suoi vuoti, prima di tornare a fare il maritino affettuoso ed attento. Scema io che gliel ho permesso, e grandi voi che mi avete aiutato a capire e a non commettere un altro errore. Grazie di cuore

*30-03-2006, 09.17.32*
*v come vendetta * 


concordo perfettamente con te Brujia. Negli ultimi giorni si è rivelato per quello che è: un demente che elabora teorie e pensieri a seconda della convenienza del momento: doveva far volar via la moglie e cercare di recuperare la sua dignita e invece cosa ha fatto? é tornato a casa, le ha raccontato l ennesima balla e tutto è tornato come prima. Ed ha il coraggio di parlare di dignita' e di dire che non è un ipocrita. Ormai tutti i tasselli sono al loro posto: nonostante continui a fare il mieloso con me mi fa solo pena. Io ho inventato l esistenza di un uomo che mi corteggia per cercare di allontanarlo. Lui fa il geloso (ovviamente) e mi ha chiesto di vederlo per l ennesima volta. Cerca di farmi credere che sono l unica che gli interessa, continua a ripetermi che è innamorato e a descrivere situazioni al limite del paradosso ( io e lui che sorseggiamo un te' nella veranda della nostra casa sull oceano), ma intanto continua a broccolare in chat e a mandare sms alle sue "amiche" ..."sms assolutamente innocenti, e se lo faccio è solo perche non me la sento di far soffrire chi mi ha dato qualcosa"... MA CI RENDIAMO CONTO???? Io mi diverto a sentire le giustificazioni che da' ai suoi comportamenti e te ne faccio un esempio: la mia domanda era: come mai quando ci vediamo tieni spento il telefono che usi per broccolare (lui ha due sim, una per la famiglia e una per le amiche)? perche forse ti imbarazzerebbe ricevere sms o telefonate mentre sei con me? la sua risposta: ma daiii! come sei maligna... (io?????)... è solo perche su quella scheda ci sono dei numeri di amiche e leggerli magari di darebbe fastidio... 
ora io mi chiedo: che differenza fa leggerli quando sai gia'certo che esistono?????? ma mi a preso per una scema????insulta la mia intelligenza con queste risposte senza senso!!!
comunque sia sto pensando a cosa fare: da un lato vorrei incontrarlo e contemporaneamente con la complicita di qualche amica/o far sapere alla moglie il marito cosa sta facendo... ma dall altro penso che non ne valga la pena e che comportandomi in questo modo diventerei molto simile a lui... 
ma giuro che ho una gran voglia di dargli una lezione... cosa mi suggerite?
*22-05-2006, 14.55.48*
*beccato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 


l ho beccato in chat di nuovo, ma stavolta gli ho fatto le scarpe. sono entrata col nick che conosce e contemporaneamente ho aperto il mess: era in una stanza dal nome ambiguo (e nemmeno tanto vagamente), lui come sono entrata in mess mi ha cliccato e mi ha salutato . io gli ho chiesto come si stava in quella stanza e lui l ha buttata a ridere dicendo che sono un mito e stronzate del genere. Io gli ho detto semplicemente che è uno str..... e lui si è risentito ahahaahahahahah
roba da pazzi!!!!! l ho beccato che stava a fare il porco e che fa??? mi dice che era entrato solo perche io non arrivavo mai ahahahahah ma se è tutto il giorno che sta li. Ma chi vuole prendere in giro???
lui ora pensera che sono gelosa e aspettera che mi passi la rabbia.
Io penso solo che è un bugiardo e un porco matricolato.
andasse a quel paese lui e le femmine maliarde della chat
* 
25-05-2006
faccio bene?* 


Ho bisogno di un vostro consiglio: continuo a chiedergli chiarezza e coerenza, ma lui continua ad essere tutto ed il contrario di tutto...ed io sono stufa! voglio metterlo alla prova, e l occasione mi si è presentata davanti quasi magicamente: parte... sta via per 1 settimana e non avro modo di contattarlo e quindi non avro' modo di farmi idee assurde e fantasticare sul nostro rapporto (accidenti a me!). Ho pensato di usare questa settimana per sparire completamente ( non rispondero ai suoi sms alle mail e alle telefonate). e al suo ritorno di dirgli che ho deciso di lasciare mio marito, per correttezza e perche sono innamorata di lui, e che sto facendo di tutto per trasferirmi piu vicino a lui...
lo so... è assurdo usare questi mezzucci da telenovelas, ma voglio proprio vedere cosa farà quest uomo che sostiene di amarmi (quasi... non dimentichiamolo)...
speriamo solo di non fare una bella frittata...

sto delirando? o sono bagliori di lucidita? 
* 
01-06-2006, 19.03.53
ce l ho fatta..* 


finalmente ho trovato il coraggio per chiedergli chiarezza: la sostanza del discorso è la seguente: le cose con la moglie non vanno più, e lei gli ha detto che dovrebbero lasciarsi, ma dopo pochi minuti l ha richiamato disperata rimangiandosi tutto. Lui è confuso ( da una vita ormai) e non riesce a capire cosa prova per lei. Ha detto che stava per lasciarla ma che poi i sensi di colpa e il non volerla far soffrire glielo hanno impedito. Insomma lui sta con lei solo perche farebbe qualsiasi cosa per non farla soffrire.( è un martire oibò). ma continua a fare i suoi giochetti alle spalle della sua signora...(gliel ho fatto notare.. è una vita che non prende posizione,.. solo pensieri che tanto non costano nulla  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )
io e lui? beh... a suo dire stiamo bene insieme ci capiamo è felice come non mai quando è con me e pensa a come sarebbe vivere con me, ma ha paura di far soffrire anche me.
è ovviamente innamorato, anche se ha un po di confusione dentro dovuta ai sensi di colpa verso la moglie che lo condizionano e non gli fanno trovare il coraggio per essere meno ALTRUISTA (cosi si è definito)
insomma... cosa ho risolto? me lo dite voi perche io non ci riesco ad arrivarci da sola?
grasssie 





*12-08-2006, 20.27.28*






*urca da quanto tempo * 


Da quanto tempo! Un abbraccio a tutti coloro che mio malgrado ho dovuto abbandonare per troppo tempo. Mi sono aggiornata sugli ultimi eventi leggendo qualche post, e ho notato come il numero delle persone che si trovano a vivere tra mille sofferenze situazioni piu? o meno definite sia aumentato. Non so se dire mal comune mezzo gaudio? so solo che di certo a volte basterebbe credere un po di piu in se stessi ed avere il coraggio di affrontare le situazioni rischiando di soffrire per un po?, ma di certo guadagnandone in serenita?. Ovviamente tutto questo a chiacchiere, perche poi nei fatti non è mai cosi che va. Ci si perde in mille ragionamenti, in mille supposizioni e alla fine ci si perde. Proprio come per la milionesima volta mi sono persa io. Ed eccomi di nuovo qui a chiedervi opinioni e consigli. La mia situazione è rimasta piu? o meno la stessa: il solito marito che ormai definisco ?il mio migliore amico? ( e scusate se è poco) e il solito broccolatore ( cosi l avevamo definito) che continuo a vedere e a sentire. Ma sono cambiati alcune cose in questo lasso di tempo, o forse no? Solo che ora mi trovo in una situazione nella quale non so davvero come comportarmi: lui mi ha parlato ( evidentemente era arrivato davvero al limite della sopportazione) del suo rapporto con la moglie: pare che da piu di 6 mesi non si rivolgano la parola. E pare che nessuno dei due abbia il coraggio di troncare o di riavvicinarsi. Non conosco le ragioni di lei, ma conosco quelle del broccolatore che asserisce di non avere piu la voglia di riavvicinarsi a lei, e che comunque non se la sente di essere cosi ipocrita da prometterle che le cose cambieranno, perche sa che non sara cosi: lui non l ama e non si innamorera di lei dall oggi al domani ( e nemmeno al dopodomani). Un giorno pare deciso a porre fine a questo strazio e il giorno dopo ci ripensa: mille difficoltà, quali ( a suo dire) la casa, i figli ormai adulti, lei che non lavora etc etc.
Mille sensi di colpa che gli confondono le idee e lo portano a pensare che dovrebbe sacrificare i suoi sentimenti e la sua UNICA vita per cosa?una casa, i figli che hanno capito tutto, e una moglie stufa che non vuole piu saperne. IO sinceramente non so cosa consigliargli di fare. Non so davvero cosa suggerirgli, e infatti quando me ne ha parlato sono rimasta come un baccalà. Soffro nel vederlo soffrire, e vorrei davvero aiutarlo. Gli ho detto che sarei sparita se cio fosse servito a far luce e renderlo piu sereno, ma mi ha pregato di non farlo. Abbiamo provato a non frequentarci piu, ma è stata una forzatura per entrambi che è servita solo ad aumentare la voglia di stare insieme. Non so proprio cosa fare, e tantomeno so cosa dirgli perche ho il terrore di passare per quella che vuole ?tirare l acqua al suo mulino?, quando non è cosi. Ora è fuori con i figli. Lei non è andata. E lui quando tornera verrà da me...
Che devo fare? Fare la gnorri e lasciare che le cose vadano come devono andare? Voi che fareste?

sery
*22-11-2006, 08.19.38*
 
e gia! ho la certezza matematica che sia un vicolo cieco, nonostante lui affermi il contrario sostenendo che per ora vivere con me è un sogno, ma un giorno chissa ehehehe. NOn ho il coraggio di dirli che non credo che avremo un futuro, ho paura di fargli del male e ho paura della quotidianita senza di lui. Ma finira prima o poi ne sono certa. come sono certa... tant 'è che m sono anche preparata il discoros di addio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ci saranno lacrime e nuovi equilibri da stabilire, ma la vita è cosi...
*31-12-2006, 13.13.18*
a volte il destino ci mette in condizione di ragionare un po. e questa volta è successo a me: ci siamo visti pochi gg fa e dopo l ennesimo sms del mattino di due gg fa è sparito. ho controllato e non aveva piu credito. ma non ha riucaricato subito il cell. Sono stata due gg senza avere sue notizie. e l unico mess che gli ho mandato è stato per dirgli che mi chiedevo dove fosse sparito. Nulla. fino a ierisera quando alle 22 15 mi ha mandato un sms per scusarsi perche aveva finito il credito... non gli ho risposto. e stamattina un altro sms " sei sparita. Boh".
Non ho voglia. non ne ho davvero. Perche ripenso che qualche mese fa per rispondere a lui sono uscita sotto la pioggia per andare a ricaricare il cell... e lui dopo 2 gg fa finta che nulla sia successo. Ennesima delusione? ennesima riprova di quello che è? une goista insensibile che sparisce dopo aver fatto l amore con me, perche ora ha il rapporto con la moglie da risanare...e i fligli da accudire... e la casa da sistemare...
Saro' scema io, ma proprio non mi va... e ripenso alle parole di Fa che diceva che se devo starci cosi male alle fine non è ne valga la pena.
spero di resistere alla tentazione di mandargli un sms di risposta, anche se credo che sara abbastanza facile visto che non ho proprio nulla da dirgli. Boh
*25-01-2007, 16.01.45
colpisco?* 


dunque...ho atteso con ansia questo momento e credo che finalmente sia arrivato. Ennesime cazzate sparate a piu non posso con spiegazioni alle quali manco topo gigio crederebbe. Continua a entrare ed uscire dalla chat e a chiedere baci a destra e a manca alle chattarole ( senza sapere che sono io... che demente...)
l ho trattato di cacca per frantumare la sua autostima e fargli capire che a 53 anni è RIDICOLO a scrivere quelle cose ( sempre sotto le mentite spoglie chattarole eheheh). 
e lui per tutta risposta che fa? mi manda una email confusa e farneticante che non allego per rispetto vostro, nella quale dice che vorrebbe andare a vivere con meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee (aiutoooooooo) ahahaahahah ma che non sa come fare per realizzare questo NOSTRO sogno ( ahahahahaha INCUBO direi io) perche entrambi abbiamo una coscienza e che non riusciremo restera' uno stupendo sogno  

	
	
		
		
	


	












e per sugellare il "nostro" patto d amore mi ha regalato un paio di orecchini da 20 euro sottolineando la qualita del prodotto , che io , stronza, ho portato dal mio gioielliere per farmi dire quanto valesse...
che bastarda eh
che dite. preparo le valigie e l abito bianco? ahahahahahahaha 

	
	
		
		
	


	













sery
*23-02-2007, 12.06.09*
*non aggreditemi, ho bisogno di voi* 


sono ore che cerco di frenare le lacrime, mentre provo a mettere in ordine i pensieri.
Ierisera finalmente abbiamo parlato, diceva che non sapeva che fare con me, che mi ama che finalmente ha trovato cio che ha cercato da sempre, che con me è felice e che sa che lo renderei felice fino alla fine dei suoi giorni, ma...
ma 1)non ce la farebbe un altro anno a vivere cosi, non vuole piu nascondersi, vuole costruire qualcosa con me,vuole urlare al mondo il suo amore, vuole non mentire piu vuole poter vivere questa storia a 360 gradi. NOn gli bastano piu le interminabili telefonate 200 volte al giorno, il messenger, gli sms, le email: vuole il contatto, il vivere assieme etc etc
ma 2) sua moglie morirebbe e anche i suoi figli: lei non ha carattere e i suoi figli sono legatissimi alla famiglia, e lui non potrebbe mai vederli soffrire 
la mia risposta:
è un ragionamento egoistico nel quale non tiene conto della sottoscritta manco se fosse na zanzara fastidiosa, i figli crescono e vanno via seguendo le loro strade, e la sua signora se non è completamente demente avrà pure intuito che c'è qulcosa che non va...
e lui: è vero, mi sente lontano: sono mesi che non facciamo l amore, ma a livello di affetto e di tutto il resto non faccio mancare niente a nessuno(per la serie laviamoci la coscienza)
alla fine gli ho detto che se cercava un modo per dirmi che è finita faceva prima a risparmarsi tutte ste manfrine e a dirmelo senza fare tutto sto pandemonio.
e lui ha sottolineato il fatto che non ho capito niente e che senza di me non puo vivere, ma solo che era un discorso fatto per rendermi partecipe dei suoi pensieri .
gli ho detto che io, come qualsiasi altra persona ragionevole avevo i miei dubbi, e che questo discorso me lo sono fatto mille volte, e che mi stava facendo sentire in colpa, una sfasciafamiglie che farebbe bene a mettersi da parte per il bene di tutti e che merita di soffrire perche alla fine se l è cercata...
e lui dice che dovrei essere felice e sorridere, che devo pensare a me visto che quelli sono problemi suoi e che deve risolverseli da solo.... si ... problemi suoi... peccato che ci sto dentro anche io con tutte le scarpe...
ah... dimenticavo: ho un esame importante tra 5 gg... e lui lo sa... e mi ha buttato addosso sto fardello insopportabile nonostante tutto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





scusatemi
*26-02-2007, 15.29.34 
*beh per quanto possa essere comune, e per quanto ormai sia chiaro a tutti che lui la moglie non la lascerà mai ( del resto come potrebbe, lei è indifesa e fragile, mentre io son forte e sicura di me), senza ombra di dubbio quest uomo mi ha illusa facendomi credere che desiderava un futuro con me... per poi tornare alle sue belle passeggiate domenicali con la sua signora... liberissimo di farlo, perche non sono nella posizione di poter pretendere nulla, ma di certo nemmeno lui puo' pretendere che io stia qui buonina buonina ad aspettare i suoi comodi... e no eh... mi dispiace ma non è cosi. 
avrei apprezzato molto di piu se mi avesse detto che non voleva lasciarla invece di quel discorso nel quale sono passata io per quella che ha pretese e che sta rovinando la SUA famiglia ... 
Si assumesse le responsabilita delle proprie scelte, ammesso e non concesso che sia in grado di farne. e se non le fara' lui, lo faro' io , anzi a dire il vero gli ho spedito una lettera che ricevera per il suo compleanno nella quale lo ringrazio e gli do il ben servito...

sery


----------



## serenity (27 Aprile 2007)

mi ha appena lasciata... perche mi rispetta troppo e per senso di dovere verso la moglie. e io sorrido dentro e piango come una scema. come faro ora senza di lui senza le sue telfonate senza i suoi sms

mi sento  morire


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> mi ha appena lasciata... perche mi rispetta troppo e per senso di dovere verso la moglie. e io sorrido dentro e piango come una scema. come faro ora senza di lui senza le sue telfonate senza i suoi sms
> 
> mi sento morire


 
*PER UNA VOLTA CHE HA FATTO UNA COSA GIUSTA NELLA VITA...TU PIANGI?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	











*
*DOVRESTI SOLO RINGRAZIARLO PER AVER FATTO CIO' CHE TU DOVEVI FARE UN ANNO FA ALMENO*!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













*Dovresti prendere tuo figlio e andare al parco a saltare di gioia*










*DOVRESTI RIINIZIARE A VIVERE !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	











*


----------



## Old Angel (27 Aprile 2007)

Si ricomincia a vivere  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un bacio


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> mi ha appena lasciata... perche mi rispetta troppo e per senso di dovere verso la moglie. e io sorrido dentro e piango come una scema. come faro ora senza di lui senza le sue telfonate senza i suoi sms
> 
> mi sento morire


 
No..è un nuovo inizio!ce la farai benissimo senza di lui.E ti renderai conto che alla fine era più la sofferenza che ti procurava di tutto il resto.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2007)

*eh sì*

Ricordavo bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















































Sere, hai buttato via più di un anno ! Ora basta!!


----------



## MariLea (27 Aprile 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Si ricomincia a vivere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forza che non sei sola.. sei una bella persona ed ora che la tua mente è libera vedrai tutti quelli che non hai mai visto perchè presa da lui....
ce la farai e starai sicuramente meglio di come ti ha fatto stare quest'individuo...
Un bacio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2007)

*Ma cosa dici???*



serenity ha detto:


> mi ha appena lasciata... perche mi rispetta troppo e per senso di dovere verso la moglie. e io sorrido dentro e piango come una scema. *come farò ora senza di lui senza le sue telefonate senza i suoi sms*
> 
> mi sento morire


Come farai?????
Vedi che il rapporto con lui era groviglio in cui ti sei legata e ti riempiva di pensieri, ansie e angosce, ma ti faceva sentire viva?!!
Ma in un modo poco sano! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Devi toglierti di dosso tutte queste corde che ti imprigionavano.
Non vedi che lo sapevi, ma non sapevi come liberarti?
Avrà raccontato a tanti che ti voleva lasciare, ma non poteva perché sei debole.
Le stesse parole che ha usato per la moglie le avrà usate per te ! 
Non cercarlo e non tornare a far parte del nutrimento del suo egocentrismo !
Ti abbraccio 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ah questo è per lui ...   

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...un ringraziamento lo merita


----------



## Old giulia (27 Aprile 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> si si tutto quello che vuoi però , permettimi, anche poveri mariti ogni tanto. non si deve essere considerati solo perchè si guadagna bene e tirati fuori all'occorrenza per far vedere quanto è figo tuo marito
> 
> Tu veramente pensi che una donna possa stare accanto ad un uomo solo per i soldi?Se sì, sei messo molto male... e tua moglie ancor di più...
> 
> ...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (27 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> mi ha appena lasciata... perche mi rispetta troppo e per senso di dovere verso la moglie. e io sorrido dentro e piango come una scema. come faro ora senza di lui senza le sue telfonate senza i suoi sms
> 
> mi sento morire


 
anche io sono stato nella tua stessa condizione a poco a poco, giorno per giorno mi riprendo i miei tempi ed i miei spazi e comincio anche a poter guardare un pò avanti e non solamente indietro. sono piccoli passi, brevi momenti passati senza affliggersi per quanto successo che - a poco a poco - diventano sempre più lunghi. Tanti tanti in bocca al lupo ed un forte abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old giulia (27 Aprile 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> consapevole degli errori commessi tento di risalire la china parlando, parlando, dialogando e a volte litigando facendo viaggi cercando spazi per la coppia. ho due bambini e per loro credo sia necessario provare, con tutte le imperfezioni del caso, facendo passi indietro, mettendosi in discussione volendo fortemente cercare di ritrovare un intesa ed un armonia perdute e sopite. Per natura ho sempre combattuto, per tutto, e non vorrei tirarmi indietro proprio adesso. so di aver sbagliato ma sono qui, con il capo cosparso di cenere - a cercare di ricostruire tutto ciò che resta - che forse avrà crepe forse sarà imperfetto ma io vorrei che funzionasse e ciò che metto sul piatto, la prima cosa, - e ti dirò lo faccio con serenità - è proprio la mia felicità.
> 
> bastardo dentro


 

Ti contraddici... e spesso... ho molti dubbi sulla tua felicità.
Il mio nn vuole essere un giudizio, solo un parera alla tua storia, ti disegni molto bene come un martire.

*Cmq al di là del tuo tradimento... quello che io nn riesco a capire e ad accettare è il fatto che tu stai scegliendo anche per tua moglie!*
*Sei tu che stai manipolando la storia (e se ad un certo punto nn ti va più il sacrificio mandi tutto a puttane)...*
*Ma nn pensi alla dignità di tua moglie?*
*La stai calpestando tutt'ora, quando scrivi che hai rimpianti, quando dici che stai male x l'altra...*
*E poi? discutete? vi confrontate? su di un malessere che solo tu hai di avere? è un ricostruire a metà...*
*Perché nn fai decidere a lei?*
*Perchè nn le dici che oltre a farla vivere come una principessa le hai messo le corna! anzi... che ami un'altra! (cosa molto + grave).*


Non fare la vittima, dalle tue parole scritte io capisco che fai tutto tu... che solo tu sei ok...
ma tua moglie che fa?
Ricordo in un post dicevi che anche con l'amante facevi tutto tu? cene, incontri romantici, regali ect ect...
Ma tu sei un uomo da sposare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Giulia


----------



## Old giulia (27 Aprile 2007)

Citazione:
Originalmente inviato da *bastardo dentro*  
_si si tutto quello che vuoi però , permettimi, anche poveri mariti ogni tanto. non si deve essere considerati solo perchè si guadagna bene e tirati fuori all'occorrenza per far vedere quanto è figo tuo marito. lascia stare. io ho cercato amore e non me ne vergogno, sono stato fedele per 15 anni e non me ne pento affatto, ma ci sono cose che non possono essere tollerate (in eterno) cara Giulia. Certo tradire non è una risposta ma nemmeno ignorare sempre ogni esigenza. quindi siccome tu generalizzi lo faccio anche io dicendo poveri mariti che non sanno chi hanno vicino..._




Lettrice ha detto:


> Bravo BD


Se è per questo nemmeno la categoria amanti (maschi o femmine che siano)


----------



## Old giulia (27 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nessuno conosce *davvero* la persona che gli dorme accanto. Ma vivi ancora con queste illusioni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (27 Aprile 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Ti contraddici... e spesso... ho molti dubbi sulla tua felicità.
> Il mio nn vuole essere un giudizio, solo un parera alla tua storia, ti disegni molto bene come un martire.
> 
> *Cmq al di là del tuo tradimento... quello che io nn riesco a capire e ad accettare è il fatto che tu stai scegliendo anche per tua moglie!*
> ...


 
COme ho già avuto modo di spiegare ho cercato di essere il più possibile onesto con miam moglie. La storia che avevo con la mia amante - come amanti - avrebbe potuto andare ancora avanti. quando mi resi conto di essere innamorato e di voler vivere una vita con lei leo domandato cosa ne pensasse e una volta sapute le cose come stanno la cosa è terminata. definitivamente, senza code, senza strascichi. Detto questo rientrare nel mio rapporto non è facile e - in un modo che forse tu non condividi - ho cercato di dare a mia moglie tutti i segnali possibili per poter cogliere il mio disagio, capire che non ero più la stessa persona (il cavaliere impavido pronto ad ogni sacrificio per lei) e che quella persona poteva non piacergli. parlare del tradimento, sessualmente, ovvero del mio sentimento per l'amante non avrebbe avuto senso (e secondo me non ha senso). tanto che, anche qualora volessi lasciarla - non le direi mai dell'altra. GIà ho parzialmente fallito come uomo e come compagno mi chiedo perchè dover infierire gratuito dolore. Detto questo la mia scelta va proprio nella direzione opposta, verso di lei, verso i miei figli e con i consigli di Persa, di Verena e tante testimonianze qui sul forum io sto provando ad essere una persona migliore e sto provando a "chiedere" per la prima volta a mia moglie che sia una persona migliore. Ho fallito una volta e non vorrei fallire ancora e per questo con mia moglie sono stato moltochiaro e lei ha capito che il mio sentimento non è più così forte come era prima e le ho chiesto di accettare - se voleva - una sfida, una lotta per ricostruire ciò che - sicuramente anche per colpa mia - era andato perso. Molte volte l'hodetto nel forum considero tutti i tradimenti alla stessa stregua e, credimi, a volte quelli che mi sono stati inflitti io credo siano molto dolorosi al pari di quello che infliggerei se dicessi tutto a mia moglie. So che tutto questo ti può dare dolore e fare ribrezzo e sicuramente tu sei una donna eccezizonale (e lo dico senza provocazione) non capita dal tuo uomo che ha deciso di tradirti in ogni caso. Io sicuramente non sono un uomo eccezionale, ho bisogno di attenzioni e considerazione non sono un assegno, un gioiello un viaggio o altro. sono una persona che vive di sorrisi, di passioni e so dare molto ma ho bisogno di sentirmi amato e desiderato. sapevo questo ed hosempre fato in modo che mia moglie potesse occuparsi di me con tate, donne di servizio a profusione e tutto quanto fosse necessario perchè insieme avessimo più tempo perchè lei non fosse stanca. invece.... questo non è bastato. Qui c'è il mio errore avrei dovuto parlare comunicare e non farmi abbracciare. Ho sbagliato ed è uno sbaglio che non cancellerò.L'ho capito - fortunatamente - non sono stato scoperto. ho imparato a parlare e ora la palla è in campo e se tutti e due vogliamo fare andare bene le cose lo possiamo fare, altrimenti ognuno per la sua strada ma ... una cosa ho imparato, non tradirò mai più. Tutti mi dicono che sono femminile nei miei ragionamenti ma se qualche volta una donna capisse quanto può essere importante per un uomo e non perchè scopa lava o stira ma perchè ti appoggia, condivide con te tante e tante cose io credo che di tradimenti ce ne sarebbero meno. ovviamente la stesssa cosa deve valere per l'uomo, troppo spesso impegnato a inseguire questo o quel sogni di carriera e, ultimamente, non restii ad andare al salone di bellezza....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (27 Aprile 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Ti contraddici... e spesso... ho molti dubbi sulla tua felicità.
> Il mio nn vuole essere un giudizio, solo un parera alla tua storia, ti disegni molto bene come un martire.
> 
> *Cmq al di là del tuo tradimento... quello che io nn riesco a capire e ad accettare è il fatto che tu stai scegliendo anche per tua moglie!*
> ...


 
COme ho già avuto modo di spiegare ho cercato di essere il più possibile onesto con miam moglie. La storia che avevo con la mia amante - come amanti - avrebbe potuto andare ancora avanti. quando mi resi conto di essere innamorato e di voler vivere una vita con lei leo domandato cosa ne pensasse e una volta sapute le cose come stanno la cosa è terminata. definitivamente, senza code, senza strascichi. Detto questo rientrare nel mio rapporto non è facile e - in un modo che forse tu non condividi - ho cercato di dare a mia moglie tutti i segnali possibili per poter cogliere il mio disagio, capire che non ero più la stessa persona (il cavaliere impavido pronto ad ogni sacrificio per lei) e che quella persona poteva non piacergli. parlare del tradimento, sessualmente, ovvero del mio sentimento per l'amante non avrebbe avuto senso (e secondo me non ha senso). tanto che, anche qualora volessi lasciarla - non le direi mai dell'altra. GIà ho parzialmente fallito come uomo e come compagno mi chiedo perchè dover infierire gratuito dolore. Detto questo la mia scelta va proprio nella direzione opposta, verso di lei, verso i miei figli e con i consigli di Persa, di Verena e tante testimonianze qui sul forum io sto provando ad essere una persona migliore e sto provando a "chiedere" per la prima volta a mia moglie che sia una persona migliore. Ho fallito una volta e non vorrei fallire ancora e per questo con mia moglie sono stato moltochiaro e lei ha capito che il mio sentimento non è più così forte come era prima e le ho chiesto di accettare - se voleva - una sfida, una lotta per ricostruire ciò che - sicuramente anche per colpa mia - era andato perso. Molte volte l'hodetto nel forum considero tutti i tradimenti alla stessa stregua e, credimi, a volte quelli che mi sono stati inflitti io credo siano molto dolorosi al pari di quello che infliggerei se dicessi tutto a mia moglie. So che tutto questo ti può dare dolore e fare ribrezzo e sicuramente tu sei una donna eccezizonale (e lo dico senza provocazione) non capita dal tuo uomo che ha deciso di tradirti in ogni caso. Io sicuramente non sono un uomo eccezionale, ho bisogno di attenzioni e considerazione non sono un assegno, un gioiello un viaggio o altro. sono una persona che vive di sorrisi, di passioni e so dare molto ma ho bisogno di sentirmi amato e desiderato. sapevo questo ed hosempre fato in modo che mia moglie potesse occuparsi di me con tate, donne di servizio a profusione e tutto quanto fosse necessario perchè insieme avessimo più tempo perchè lei non fosse stanca. invece.... questo non è bastato. Qui c'è il mio errore avrei dovuto parlare comunicare e non farmi abbracciare. Ho sbagliato ed è uno sbaglio che non cancellerò.L'ho capito - fortunatamente - non sono stato scoperto. ho imparato a parlare e ora la palla è in campo e se tutti e due vogliamo fare andare bene le cose lo possiamo fare, altrimenti ognuno per la sua strada ma ... una cosa ho imparato, non tradirò mai più. Tutti mi dicono che sono femminile nei miei ragionamenti ma se qualche volta una donna capisse quanto può essere importante per un uomo e non perchè scopa lava o stira ma perchè ti appoggia, condivide con te tante e tante cose io credo che di tradimenti ce ne sarebbero meno. ovviamente la stesssa cosa deve valere per l'uomo, troppo spesso impegnato a inseguire questo o quel sogni di carriera e, ultimamente, non restii ad andare al salone di bellezza....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (27 Aprile 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Ti contraddici... e spesso... ho molti dubbi sulla tua felicità.
> Il mio nn vuole essere un giudizio, solo un parera alla tua storia, ti disegni molto bene come un martire.
> 
> *Cmq al di là del tuo tradimento... quello che io nn riesco a capire e ad accettare è il fatto che tu stai scegliendo anche per tua moglie!*
> ...


un ultima cosa, questo mio tentativo hai in se un prezzo da pagare che può essere la mia felicità piena e la mia piena "soddisfazione" in nome di una famiglia unita e di una serenità da dare ai bambini. sono più che pronto a pagare.   mia moglie sembra comunque voler continuare questo cammino - forse con una persona che, come dici tu, non sa chi sia completamente ma che - in nessuna circostanza della sua vita, spiritualmente e materialmente, anche a detta sua, non è mai stata lasciata sola. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## serenity (27 Aprile 2007)

*"io non ti ho scelto"*

alla fine ho ottenuto cio che volevo. l ho portato dove volevo. quando glii ho dato dell ipocrita del vigliacco e dell egoista devidentemente ho colto  in pieno, ho toccato la sua "sensibilita" di uomo o semplicemente gli ho fatto intendere che i prosciuttini sugli occhi non ce li avevo piu e che mi ero svegliata dal sogno.e  cio' l ha riportato con i piedi per terra ee gli ha fatto compiere l eroico gesto di sacrificio estremo e di NON SCEGLIERMI  perche LUI ha scelto il dovere all amore.
gli ho detto che se fosse stato davvero innamorato, se mi avesse amata come sosteneva e se avesse avuto un minimo di sale in zucca avrebbe capito che rinunciare a me non l avrebbe fatto vivere di certo meglio. magari si... per una o due settimane o tutt al piu per qualche mese ma poi avrebbe pescato di nuovo tra le pescioline nell oceano delle chat o in quello della sua agenda e nuilla sarebbe cambiato.
e gli ho anche detto che siccome IO gli voglio bene davvero, nonostante il pezzo di cacca che è, spero davvero che questa sua decisione gli porti felicita, serenita e gioia... ed ho aggiunto anche che sapevo benissimo che non sarebbe stato cosi...
e signori, udite udite la sua risposta: "certo che parlare di quste cose al telefono è davvero  triste." ho fatto finta di non  capire e dopo qualche minuto di silenzio assoluto durante il quale non si decideva a chiudere il telefono mi fa: " possiamo parlarne a voce?"...ahahahahahahahahah 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















porca puzzetta maledetta..... gli ho detto " certo... quando vuoi sai dove trovarmi (sempre se ci sarò), ma quello che dovevo dirti te l ho comunque gia detto... per cui se hai deciso non ha alcun senso..."
ma come cappero si fa????? prima non mi scegli e poi me lo vuoi dire pure a voce???????????
ditemi: sono pazza io????? sono folle???? o c'è in lui qualcosa di terribilmente osceno?????


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> alla fine ho ottenuto cio che volevo. l ho portato dove volevo. quando glii ho dato dell ipocrita del vigliacco e dell egoista devidentemente ho colto in pieno, ho toccato la sua "sensibilita" di uomo o semplicemente gli ho fatto intendere che i prosciuttini sugli occhi non ce li avevo piu e che mi ero svegliata dal sogno.e cio' l ha riportato con i piedi per terra ee gli ha fatto compiere l eroico gesto di sacrificio estremo e di NON SCEGLIERMI perche LUI ha scelto il dovere all amore.
> gli ho detto che se fosse stato davvero innamorato, se mi avesse amata come sosteneva e se avesse avuto un minimo di sale in zucca avrebbe capito che rinunciare a me non l avrebbe fatto vivere di certo meglio. magari si... per una o due settimane o tutt al piu per qualche mese ma poi avrebbe pescato di nuovo tra le pescioline nell oceano delle chat o in quello della sua agenda e nuilla sarebbe cambiato.
> e gli ho anche detto che siccome IO gli voglio bene davvero, nonostante il pezzo di cacca che è, spero davvero che questa sua decisione gli porti felicita, serenita e gioia... ed ho aggiunto anche che sapevo benissimo che non sarebbe stato cosi...
> e signori, udite udite la sua risposta: "certo che parlare di quste cose al telefono è davvero triste." ho fatto finta di non capire e dopo qualche minuto di silenzio assoluto durante il quale non si decideva a chiudere il telefono mi fa: " possiamo parlarne a voce?"...ahahahahahahahahah
> ...


La trombatina d'addio per suggellare la cosa non si rifiuta a nessuno no!?!?


----------



## MariLea (27 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La trombatina d'addio per suggellare la cosa non si rifiuta a nessuno no!?!?


dddio com'è vero!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




serenity ti prego nooooooooooo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2007)

*x Serenity*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> La trombatina d'addio per suggellare la cosa non si rifiuta a nessuno no!?!?


Fidati del saggio Feddy che gli uomini li conosce ...beh uomo..per il broccolatore mi sembra una parola impegnativa...

Però hai detto altre volte cose simili di lui e poi...

Rileggi le cose che hai scritto e riportate da Feddy:l'anno scorso a febbraio diceva che faceva sesso con la moglie ed erano una coppia ad agosto che erano sei mesi che non si rivolgevano la parola!! 
Ogni sua affermazione era contraddittoria e lo rivelava falso.
Renditi conto da chi ti sai fatta manipolare!
Davvero appena ti riprendi cerca di capire come hai potuto dar credito a uno cui tutti nel forum, in base ai tuoi racconti e non per pregiudizi, e i tuoi amici avevano giudicato del tutto inaffidabile.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2007)

pure la strombazzata d'addio...


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> alla fine ho ottenuto cio che volevo. l ho portato dove volevo. quando glii ho dato dell ipocrita del vigliacco e dell egoista devidentemente ho colto in pieno, ho toccato la sua "sensibilita" di uomo o semplicemente gli ho fatto intendere che i prosciuttini sugli occhi non ce li avevo piu e che mi ero svegliata dal sogno.e cio' l ha riportato con i piedi per terra ee gli ha fatto compiere l eroico gesto di sacrificio estremo e di NON SCEGLIERMI perche LUI ha scelto il dovere all amore.
> gli ho detto che se fosse stato davvero innamorato, se mi avesse amata come sosteneva e se avesse avuto un minimo di sale in zucca avrebbe capito che rinunciare a me non l avrebbe fatto vivere di certo meglio. magari si... per una o due settimane o tutt al piu per qualche mese ma poi avrebbe pescato di nuovo tra le pescioline nell oceano delle chat o in quello della sua agenda e nuilla sarebbe cambiato.
> e gli ho anche detto che siccome IO gli voglio bene davvero, nonostante il pezzo di cacca che è, spero davvero che questa sua decisione gli porti felicita, serenita e gioia... ed ho aggiunto anche che sapevo benissimo che non sarebbe stato cosi...
> e signori, udite udite la sua risposta: "certo che parlare di quste cose al telefono è davvero triste." ho fatto finta di non capire e dopo qualche minuto di silenzio assoluto durante il quale non si decideva a chiudere il telefono mi fa: " possiamo parlarne a voce?"...ahahahahahahahahah
> ...


 
Era quello che voleva sentire...e tu glielo hai detto...

Ciò che hai messo tra parentesi..( se mai ci sarò)...mi lascia pensare che non hai voluto chiudere del tutto...hai lasciato uno spiraglio.....

e lui ci si infilerà.......


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Era quello che voleva sentire...e tu glielo hai detto...
> 
> Ciò che hai messo tra parentesi..( se mai ci sarò)...mi lascia pensare che *non hai voluto chiudere del tutto...hai lasciato uno spiraglio.....*
> 
> *e lui ci si infilerà.....*..


...come sempre!!


----------



## Bruja (28 Aprile 2007)

*Mi associo...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...come sempre!!


 
Il vero terrore di questi soggetti dalla scopata di riserva è proprio lasciare sempre il piede nella porta!!!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il vero terrore di questi soggetti dalla scopata di riserva è proprio lasciare sempre il piede nella porta!!!
> Bruja


Ma infatti  va chiusa quando il piede e' ancora nella porta... cosi' si prendono due piccioni con una fava: chiudi la porta e lo mandi all'ospedale... tanto per economizzare le energie


----------



## Bruja (28 Aprile 2007)

*Dimenticavo*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma infatti va chiusa quando il piede e' ancora nella porta... cosi' si prendono due piccioni con una fava: chiudi la porta e lo mandi all'ospedale... tanto per economizzare le energie


Oggi è sabato e Lettrice è sempre rilassata nel fine settimana, quindi è nel suo stato di grazia...... li manda all'ospedale lei, non li "termina subito"!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Oggi è sabato e Lettrice è sempre rilassata nel fine settimana, quindi è nel suo stato di grazia...... li manda all'ospedale lei, non li "termina subito"!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non c'e' gusto nel terminarli subito 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























E non uccido mai nel week end


----------



## serenity (28 Aprile 2007)

venerdi ore 19 : ciao piccola buona serata
             ore 20 05 : tesoro scusami se ti ho fatto piangere, sono un cretino
             ore 21 30: ho fatto le pulizie e innaffiato le piante. non sono dasposare?
             ore 22:00: mi manchi tesoro, mannaggia a te
             ore 21 15: dolce notte amore

sabato  ore 8:30: non ho sognato stanotte, ero troppo stanco
           ore 9:30: non so come sto , so solo che mi manchi
           ore 10:00 ti penso
           ore 10:30 MI HA CHIAMATAAAAAAAAAAAAA
           ore 11:00: mi manchi tanto
           ore 14 30: tesoro ti penso

il mio cell era spento...e quando li ho visti mi sono detta: e lui era quello che aveva scelto???lui era quello che aveva deciso di mettere fine al nostro sogno? quello che lo avrebbe fatto per il rispetto che ha di me???
io non credo che riusciro mai piu a fidarmi di un uomo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*Però*



serenity ha detto:


> venerdi ore 19 : ciao piccola buona serata
> ore 20 05 : tesoro scusami se ti ho fatto piangere, *sono un cretino*
> ore 21 30: ho fatto le pulizie e innaffiato le piante. non sono da sposare?
> ore 22:00: mi manchi tesoro, mannaggia a te
> ...


*Ogni tanto qualche verità la dice anche lui... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







*


----------



## serenity (28 Aprile 2007)

ahahahahahahaha concordo in pieno

e piu ci penso e piu non capisco come non comprenda che ormai qaulcosa si è rotto spezzato incrinato e che farebbe piu bella figura a fare l uomo e a sparire... come sono convinta che la sua signora sappia e che lui non la molli proprio per questo: perche LEI tollera...e continuera a farlo, sempre e comunque...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*è il suo ruolo*



serenity ha detto:


> ahahahahahahaha concordo in pieno
> 
> e piu ci penso e piu non capisco come non comprenda che ormai qaulcosa si è rotto spezzato incrinato e che farebbe piu bella figura a fare l uomo e a sparire... come sono convinta che la sua signora sappia e che lui non la molli proprio per questo: perche LEI tollera...e continuera a farlo, sempre e comunque...


Lui fa "l'innamoratochevivel'amoreimpossibileperchénonpuòlasciarelamoglieètropponobileperdarefalsesperanzealgrandeamoregiovane" per cui continua a dire "mi manchi"...così la crudele che non lo ama abbastanza da capirlo sei tu..che poi sei libera di vivera la tua vita tanto se lo vorrai lui sarà sempre disponibile, bontà sua...
Tu che parte hai fatto?
E ora che parte vuoi fare?


----------



## Bruja (28 Aprile 2007)

*serenity*



serenity ha detto:


> ahahahahahahaha concordo in pieno
> 
> e piu ci penso e piu non capisco come non comprenda che ormai qaulcosa si è rotto spezzato incrinato e che farebbe piu bella figura a fare l uomo e a sparire... come sono convinta che la sua signora sappia e che lui non la molli proprio per questo: perche LEI tollera...e continuera a farlo, sempre e comunque...


 
Vedi dunque che il loro sodalizio è in perfetta comunione di intenti...... si pigliano perfettamente e se trovano chi permette loro anche le possibilità trasversali (tu conosci le malefatte di lui, lei la conosci per interposta persona.... ma alla fine che ne sai veramente?) sono anche soddisfatti in ciò che è fuori dalla coppia.
Tu ragioni per la tua sensibilità, e sbagli,  ci sono le gazzelle e gli sciacalli .... puoi mai pretendere che siano assimilabili? Ma sono solo gli sciacalli a pensare come papparsi le gazzelle e non sono neppure ambiziosi di uccidersele da soli.....
Bruja


----------



## Old giulia (28 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> ahahahahahahaha concordo in pieno
> 
> e piu ci penso e piu non capisco come non comprenda che ormai qaulcosa si è rotto spezzato incrinato e che farebbe piu bella figura a fare l uomo e a sparire... come sono convinta che la sua signora sappia e che lui non la molli proprio per questo: perche LEI tollera...e continuera a farlo, sempre e comunque...


Secondo me nn ne sei convinta Sere anzi... il fatto che lui mostri attenzioni x te ti gratifica... secondo me tu sei al settimo cielo oggi... 
Se sei davvero convinta perchè nn provi anche a cambiare sim? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Resisterai ancora qualche giorno e poi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*Timore*



giulia ha detto:


> Secondo me nn ne sei convinta Sere anzi... il fatto che lui mostri attenzioni x te ti gratifica... secondo me tu sei al settimo cielo oggi...
> Se sei davvero convinta perchè nn provi anche a cambiare sim?
> 
> 
> ...


E' ciò che temo anch'io...sembrava che Serenety avesse capito già un anno fa...
Per questo le ho chiesto che ruolo vuol interpretare...


----------



## serenity (28 Aprile 2007)

io non so come sto.  so che lui è entrato nella mia quotidianita e che questo suo tentennare da un lato si mi gratifica e mi porta a pensare che magari non riesce davvero a rinunciare a me per un sentimento che prova, e dall altro mi fa rabbia per tutto quello che ho scritto precedentemente. sono divisa o forse non sono ancora pronta a camminare da sola. ma tanto sempre sola sono..perche lui la moglie in questa vita non la lascera'... per senso di dovere... bell esempio di dignita che danno ai figli... bello davvero...


----------



## Old giulia (28 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' ciò che temo anch'io...sembrava che Serenety avesse capito già un anno fa...
> Per questo le ho chiesto che ruolo vuol interpretare...


A volte mi chiedo come i sentimenti possono condizionare la mente delle persone, riescono anche a neutralizzare l'evidenza e a modificare la realtà oggettiva?
Probabilmente nel caso di Sere il nostro "dottore" conosce molto bene i lati deboli dell'amata e gioca bene il suo ruolo di amante...
In fondo al cuore si ha l'illusione che il nostro amato sia sempre in buona fede e che ci ami veramente, anche se sposato, anche se ha famiglia... e le possibilità per lui diventano infinite

Ma Sere non è pronta... non è ancora pronta a lasciarlo.

Giulia


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> io non so come sto. so che lui è entrato nella mia quotidianita e che questo suo tentennare da un lato si mi gratifica e mi porta a pensare che magari non riesce davvero a rinunciare a me per un sentimento che prova, e dall altro mi fa rabbia per tutto quello che ho scritto precedentemente. sono divisa o forse non sono ancora pronta a camminare da sola. ma tanto sempre sola sono..perche lui la moglie in questa vita non la lascera'... per senso di dovere... bell esempio di dignita che danno ai figli... bello davvero...


Sere non credo di essere mai intervenutain una tua discussione lo faccio ora perche' e' quasi un anno che scrivi...te lo dico col cuore tienitelo cosi' com'e'... mettiti l'anima in pace... tienitelo con tutti i suoi difetti e con sua moglie... ingoia veleno... alla fine ne diventerai immune... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non hai la forza per mollarlo assecondalo alla fine ti verra' anoia naturalmente e senza traumi gravi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*In psicologia...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sere non credo di essere mai intervenutain una tua discussione lo faccio ora perche' e' quasi un anno che scrivi...te lo dico col cuore tienitelo cosi' com'e'... mettiti l'anima in pace... tienitelo con tutti i suoi difetti e con sua moglie... ingoia veleno... alla fine ne diventerai immune...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si chiama prescrizione paradossale ...hai visto mai...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si chiama prescrizione paradossale ...hai visto mai...


Sono veramente ignorante in materia... mi scuso 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma senti se in un anno non c'e' riuscita e' inutile continuare sulla stessa strada


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*NON per Serenity*

In generale ...sono un po' stanca di sentire che lui ama l'altra e sta con la moglie per dovere ...ma se questi uomini avessero tutto questo senso del dovere non avrebbero l'amante ...mi sembra ovvio...
Stanno con la moglie perché VOGLIONO STARE CON LA MOGLIE e non iniziano una nuova vita con l'amante perché L'AMANTE LA CONSIDERANO UN'AMANTE ...come raramente qualcuno pensa di fare dei cioccolatini la base dell'alimentazione quotidiana. I cioccolatini sono buoni e belli, ci piacciono tanto e vogliamo poterne avere sempre a disposizione, ma chi vuole campare a cioccolatini? Prima ancora di farsi venire il diabete ci si stanca...e allora ci si tiene la pastasciutta o il minestrone. E mi sembra sciocco che il cioccolatino si vanti di essere più dolce, piacevole e ripieno di liquore del minestrone...tanto la situazione non cambia perché è bello avere minestrone e, ogni tanto, il cioccolatino.
Spetta poi a ognuna di noi decidere se le sta bene fare il cioccolatino o...la solita minestra...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In generale ...sono un po' stanca di sentire che lui ama l'altra e sta con la moglie per dovere ...ma se questi uomini avessoro tutto questo senso del dovere non avrebbero l'amante ...mi sembra ovvio...
> *Stanno con la moglie perché VOGLIONO STARE CON LA MOGLIE e non iniziano una nuova vita con l'amante perché L'AMANTE LA CONSIDERANO UN'AMANTE* ...come raramente qualcuno pensa di fare dei cioccolatini la base dell'alimentazione quotidiana. I cioccolatini sono buoni e belli, ci piacciono tanto e vogliamo poterne avere sempre a disposizione, ma chi vuole campare a cioccolatini? Prima ancora di farsi venire il diabete ci si stanca...e allora ci si tiene la pastasciutta o il minestrone. E mi sembra sciocco che il cioccolatino si vanti di essere più dolce, piacevole e ripieno di liquore del minestrone...tanto la situazione non cambia perché è bello avere minestrone e, ogni tanto, il cioccolatino.
> Spetta poi a ognuna di noi decidere se le sta bene fare il cioccolatino o...la solita minestra...


E aggiungo pure un mio parere... levatevi dalla testa che stiano "reprimendo un sentimento".. sono fesserie... se volessero veramente lasciare la moglie x l'amante lo farebbero... se non lo fanno vi potete fare tutte le pippe mentali che volete potete credre alla storia dei figli, a quella della zia malata e via discorrendo... fatelo... la verita' e che avete iniziato come amanti e continuerete ad esserlo finche' uno dei due sara' stanco...


----------



## Old giulia (28 Aprile 2007)

Citazione:
Originalmente inviato da *Persa/Ritrovata*  
_In generale ...sono un po' stanca di sentire che lui ama l'altra e sta con la moglie per dovere ...ma se questi uomini avessoro tutto questo senso del dovere non avrebbero l'amante ...mi sembra ovvio...
*Stanno con la moglie perché VOGLIONO STARE CON LA MOGLIE e non iniziano una nuova vita con l'amante perché L'AMANTE LA CONSIDERANO UN'AMANTE* ...come raramente qualcuno pensa di fare dei cioccolatini la base dell'alimentazione quotidiana. I cioccolatini sono buoni e belli, ci piacciono tanto e vogliamo poterne avere sempre a disposizione, ma chi vuole campare a cioccolatini? Prima ancora di farsi venire il diabete ci si stanca...e allora ci si tiene la pastasciutta o il minestrone. E mi sembra sciocco che il cioccolatino si vanti di essere più dolce, piacevole e ripieno di liquore del minestrone...tanto la situazione non cambia perché è bello avere minestrone e, ogni tanto, il cioccolatino.
Spetta poi a ognuna di noi decidere se le sta bene fare il cioccolatino o...la solita minestra..._





Bello l'esempio del cioccolatino P/R





Lettrice ha detto:


> E aggiungo pure un mio parere... levatevi dalla testa che stiano "reprimendo un sentimento".. sono fesserie... se volessero veramente lasciare la moglie x l'amante lo farebbero... se non lo fanno vi potete fare tutte le pippe mentali che volete potete credre alla storia dei figli, a quella della zia malata e via discorrendo... fatelo... la verita' e che avete iniziato come amanti e continuerete ad esserlo finche' uno dei due sara' stanco...


Dici bene Lettrice






... e aggiungo: ma davvero le/gli amanti pensano che a casa ci siano solo persone fredde!musone! brutte e noiose? dove nn si fa sesso da mesi? mah....che creduloni!!!


----------



## Bruja (28 Aprile 2007)

*Beh ragazze ...*

..... gli ultimi tre post li quoto in pieno ma, diciamocela tutta, queste cose sono mesi, anni che le diciamo, ma un'amante non accetta che le cose stiano come effettivamente stanno.
In fondo è difficile credere che sono semplicemente un "riempitivo" perchè la versione del grande amore conflittuale le fa sentire meglio..... si sentono qualcosa di diverso da un diversivo alla vita quotidiana.
Stringi stringi la realtà è sempre più pedestre di quel che la si vuole immaginare.
Bruja


----------



## serenity (28 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' ciò che temo anch'io...sembrava che Serenety avesse capito già un anno fa...
> Per questo le ho chiesto che ruolo vuol interpretare...


 
inizio a chiedermelo anche io... l ho martellato di "complimenti" per giorni finche non è crollato e non mi ha detto quello che volevo sentirmi dire, e mentre me lo diceva sorridevo dentro mentre le lacrime mi bagnavano il viso. sapevo che ero ad un passo dal liberarmi di lui, dall essere libera da questo legame che so perfettamente che non mi portera da nessuna parte, e quando mi ha detto di dirmi cosa pensassi di lui gli ho detto che glielo gia detto in abbondanza. lui mi ha detto che mi stava dicendo quelle cose e non sapeva nemmeno lui come avrebbe fatto a vivere senza di me, mi ha detto che erano parole dettate dall incoscienza di quel momento di rabbia per le  mie continue pressioni, mi ha detto che lasciarmi era un pensiero allucinante ma che doveva affrontare ora il problema perche si era reso conto che non poveva darmi cio che merito e che desidero. mi ha detto che mi ama e che vorrebbe vivermi completamente ma che sa  che ora non puo lasciarla per via di problemi  etc etc. gli ho detto che quando io facevo la more con lui ero ben consapevole di quella cosa e che mai gli avrei chiesto di scegliere tra me e lei perche è non è una scelta solo tra due donne, ma tra due mondi diversi.
gli ho anche detto che a "sacrificarsi" per il presunto bene di non si sa chi noon ci avrebbe guadagnato nessuno, ne in  rispetto ( visto che se non ero io sarebbe successo con qualcun altra) e tantomeno in chiarezza nel loro rapporto ( che ormai è cosi e cosi resterà). gli ho detto che  se io avessi saputo che dal gionro dopo lui sarebbe stato felice o quantomeno piu sereno l avrei cacciato via a pedate, e lui mi ha detto che non sarebbe stato cosi, che sarebbe stato un lento morire giorno dopo giorno. ha sottolineato il fatto che mi ha cercata per anni e che ora che si sente innamorato di me non capisce perche non riesce a mollare tutto. beh insomma alla fine ho fatto tutto sto macello per cosa? solo perche ho avuto la brillante idea di chiamare le cose col loro nome... e di dire che i sogni ad un certo punto finiscono ed inizia la realta'... 
Io mi faccio schifo ... ecco... non voglio, non devo, ci sto di merda eppure l imploro di non lasciarmi.... vaffanc.@@ sere' ....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> inizio a chiedermelo anche io... l ho martellato di "complimenti" per giorni finche non è crollato e non mi ha detto quello che volevo sentirmi dire, e mentre me lo diceva sorridevo dentro mentre le lacrime mi bagnavano il viso. sapevo che ero ad un passo dal liberarmi di lui, dall essere libera da questo legame che so perfettamente che non mi portera da nessuna parte, e quando mi ha detto di dirmi cosa pensassi di lui gli ho detto che glielo gia detto in abbondanza. lui mi ha detto che mi stava dicendo quelle cose e non sapeva nemmeno lui come avrebbe fatto a vivere senza di me, mi ha detto che erano parole dettate dall incoscienza di quel momento di rabbia per le mie continue pressioni, mi ha detto che lasciarmi era un pensiero allucinante ma che doveva affrontare ora il problema perche *si era reso conto che non poveva darmi cio che merito e che desidero. mi ha detto che mi ama e che vorrebbe vivermi completamente ma che sa che ora non puo lasciarla per via di problemi etc etc*. gli ho detto che quando io facevo l'amore con lui ero ben consapevole di quella cosa e che mai gli avrei chiesto di scegliere tra me e lei perche è non è una scelta solo tra due donne, ma tra due mondi diversi.
> gli ho anche detto che a "sacrificarsi" per il presunto bene di non si sa chi non ci avrebbe guadagnato nessuno, ne in rispetto ( visto che se non ero io sarebbe successo con qualcun altra) e tantomeno in chiarezza nel loro rapporto ( che ormai è cosi e cosi resterà). gli ho detto che se io avessi saputo che dal gionro dopo lui sarebbe stato felice o quantomeno piu sereno l avrei cacciato via a pedate, e lui mi ha detto che non sarebbe stato cosi, che sarebbe stato un lento morire giorno dopo giorno. ha sottolineato il fatto che mi ha cercata per anni e che ora che si sente innamorato di me non capisce perche non riesce a mollare tutto. *beh insomma alla fine ho fatto tutto sto macello per cosa? solo perche ho avuto la brillante idea di chiamare le cose col loro nome... e di dire che i sogni ad un certo punto finiscono ed inizia la realta'...*
> Io mi faccio schifo ... ecco... non voglio, non devo, ci sto di merda eppure l imploro di non lasciarmi.... vaffanc.@@ sere' ....


Serenety sei a un punto cruciale non del rapporto con lui, ma della comprensione di te.
Hai capito che la tua è una dipendenza e che devi lavorare su di te.
Lui ...non c'entra niente sai bene che elemento è e da un bel po' ..non lo rispetti e sai di non poter costruirci niente e se non lo rispetti e sai che non ti rispetta non lo puoi amare...
Il problema è capire perché ti sei messa in questa situazione.


----------



## serenity (28 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Serenety sei a un punto cruciale non del rapporto con lui, ma della comprensione di te.
> Hai capito che la tua è una dipendenza e che devi lavorare su di te.
> Lui ...non c'entra niente sai bene che elemento è e da un bel po' ..non lo rispetti e sai di non poter costruirci niente e se non lo rispetti e sai che non ti rispetta non lo puoi amare...
> Il problema è capire perché ti sei messa in questa situazione.


 perche non credo in me stessa, non credo di meirtare una vita felice non credo dipoter avere di meglio, perche mi piaccio ma non abbastanza, perche forse sono cerebrolesa, perche mio marito l ho sposato perche ero incinta, perche mi sono trovata accanto un uomo che era solo un  bambino cresciuto, perche credevo che  mr broccolo potesse aiutarmi, capirmi, portarmi via da tutto sto schifo, perche lui mi ascoltava, pèerche lui mi ha detto che mi amava, perche mentre facevamo l amore per la prima volta in vita mia non mi vergognavo di me stessa e riuscivo ad essere passionale, perche lui sembra cosi sicuro di se e cosi perfetto come uomo, fa tutto quello che vorrei che facesse il mio: lui improvvisa lui sa vivere . mio marito no. era ed è un pantofolaio. con lui mi sentivo viva, anche se passeggiavamo solo tenendoci per mano Mi sentivo vuota, sola, un lupo in gabbia con mio marito, in quella vita, e lui mi faceva sentire viva, mi faceva sentire libera, mi faceva sentire amata e riusciva a liberarmi dalle mie mille paure. Io no  so se quello che mi ha raccontato della sua vita corrisponda alla realta dei fatti, ma io l avrei voluto tutto per me. e se nn lui, uno come lui


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*Rileggiti*



serenity ha detto:


> perche non credo in me stessa, non credo di meirtare una vita felice non credo dipoter avere di meglio, perche mi piaccio ma non abbastanza, perche forse sono cerebrolesa, perche mio marito l ho sposato perche ero incinta, perche* mi sono trovata accanto un uomo che era solo un bambino cresciuto*, perche credevo che mr broccolo potesse aiutarmi, capirmi, portarmi via da tutto sto schifo, perche lui mi ascoltava, *perche lui mi ha detto che mi amava, perche mentre facevamo l amore per la prima volta in vita mia non mi vergognavo di me stessa e riuscivo ad essere passionale, perche lui sembra cosi sicuro di se e cosi perfetto come uomo*, fa tutto quello che vorrei che facesse il mio: lui improvvisa lui sa vivere . mio marito no. era ed è un pantofolaio. *con lui mi sentivo viva, anche se passeggiavamo solo tenendoci per mano* Mi sentivo vuota, sola, un lupo in gabbia con mio marito, in quella vita, e lui mi faceva sentire viva, mi faceva sentire libera, mi faceva sentire amata e riusciva a liberarmi dalle mie mille paure. Io no so se quello che mi ha raccontato della sua vita corrisponda alla realta dei fatti, ma io l avrei voluto tutto per me. e se nn lui, uno come lui


Ti sembra che il broccolatore sia l'uomo adulto sicuro di sé che prende in mano la situazione?
Non ha neanche il coraggio di lasciarti! Non ha mai preso una decisione in vita sua!!
Ha fatto prendere a te decisioni importanti, lui nulla! E poi ti rinfaccia anche il tuo coraggio quando dice che tu sei padrona della tua vita e lui no..
Ma ora puoi lasciarlo: ha svolto la sua funzione. Ora sai che sei in grado di prendere decisioni e che sei capace di sensualità e passionalità. Ora puoi vivere sola e trovare un uomo serio con cui costruirti la vita che vuoi.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (28 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> inizio a chiedermelo anche io... l ho martellato di "complimenti" per giorni finche non è crollato e non mi ha detto quello che volevo sentirmi dire, e mentre me lo diceva sorridevo dentro mentre le lacrime mi bagnavano il viso. sapevo che ero ad un passo dal liberarmi di lui, dall essere libera da questo legame che so perfettamente che non mi portera da nessuna parte, e quando mi ha detto di dirmi cosa pensassi di lui gli ho detto che glielo gia detto in abbondanza. lui mi ha detto che mi stava dicendo quelle cose e non sapeva nemmeno lui come avrebbe fatto a vivere senza di me, mi ha detto che erano parole dettate dall incoscienza di quel momento di rabbia per le  mie continue pressioni, mi ha detto che lasciarmi era un pensiero allucinante ma che doveva affrontare ora il problema perche si era reso conto che non poveva darmi cio che merito e che desidero. mi ha detto che mi ama e che vorrebbe vivermi completamente ma che sa  che ora non puo lasciarla per via di problemi  etc etc. gli ho detto che quando io facevo la more con lui ero ben consapevole di quella cosa e che mai gli avrei chiesto di scegliere tra me e lei perche è non è una scelta solo tra due donne, ma tra due mondi diversi.
> gli ho anche detto che a "sacrificarsi" per il presunto bene di non si sa chi noon ci avrebbe guadagnato nessuno, ne in  rispetto ( visto che se non ero io sarebbe successo con qualcun altra) e tantomeno in chiarezza nel loro rapporto ( che ormai è cosi e cosi resterà). gli ho detto che  se io avessi saputo che dal gionro dopo lui sarebbe stato felice o quantomeno piu sereno l avrei cacciato via a pedate, e lui mi ha detto che non sarebbe stato cosi, che sarebbe stato un lento morire giorno dopo giorno. ha sottolineato il fatto che mi ha cercata per anni e che ora che si sente innamorato di me non capisce perche non riesce a mollare tutto. beh insomma alla fine ho fatto tutto sto macello per cosa? solo perche ho avuto la brillante idea di chiamare le cose col loro nome... e di dire che i sogni ad un certo punto finiscono ed inizia la realta'...
> Io mi faccio schifo ... ecco... non voglio, non devo, ci sto di merda eppure l imploro di non lasciarmi.... vaffanc.@@ sere' ....


Sery.... Sery,
non devi essere cosi severa con te stessa. hai amato e ami, con coraggio; hai messo a repentaglio molto della tua vita per renderti forse conto solo adesso che il tuo sogno non era poi cosi sogno. quello di cui soffri tu e' pura dipendenza da uno stato mentale, da una situazione che ti permetteva di uscire dal tuo quotidiano che ti opprimeva. quando la storia con la mia ex e' finita, mi ha aiutato molto capire che non era lei di cui avevo bisogno. io non cercavo momenti, istanti o una fuga dal reale, io ero con lei xche' volevo una vita diversa ma, come dire, quotidiana, non fatta di istanti o di momenti clandestini. non mi meritavo quello e proprio come te non volevo quello. Sery, abbiamo sete di quotidiano, di persone che si prendano cura di noi giorno per giorno, nelle difficolta' della vita di tutti i giorni e ne' il tuo lui, ne la mia lei avevano in testa questo; molto piu' comodo rimanere a casa loro recitando la parte di chi per senso del dovere o altre balle del genere non danno spazio ai propri sentimenti e intanto fottono e si fanno fottere come ricci; peccato che per me e per te fosse amore e , in tutto questo abbiamo perso la bussola, mentre la loro rotta e sempre stata chiara e precisa. convinciti di questo, lavora su questo e, a poco a poco capirai di meritare di piu', molto di piu'. un bacio
bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Angel (29 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In generale ...sono un po' stanca di sentire che lui ama l'altra e sta con la moglie per dovere ...ma se questi uomini avessero tutto questo senso del dovere non avrebbero l'amante ...mi sembra ovvio...
> Stanno con la moglie perché VOGLIONO STARE CON LA MOGLIE e non iniziano una nuova vita con l'amante perché L'AMANTE LA CONSIDERANO UN'AMANTE ...come raramente qualcuno pensa di fare dei cioccolatini la base dell'alimentazione quotidiana. I cioccolatini sono buoni e belli, ci piacciono tanto e vogliamo poterne avere sempre a disposizione, ma chi vuole campare a cioccolatini? Prima ancora di farsi venire il diabete ci si stanca...e allora ci si tiene la pastasciutta o il minestrone. E mi sembra sciocco che il cioccolatino si vanti di essere più dolce, piacevole e ripieno di liquore del minestrone...tanto la situazione non cambia perché è bello avere minestrone e, ogni tanto, il cioccolatino.
> Spetta poi a ognuna di noi decidere se le sta bene fare il cioccolatino o...la solita minestra...





serenity ha detto:


> perche non credo in me stessa, non credo di meirtare una vita felice non credo dipoter avere di meglio, perche mi piaccio ma non abbastanza, perche forse sono cerebrolesa, perche mio marito l ho sposato perche ero incinta, perche mi sono trovata accanto un uomo che era solo un  bambino cresciuto, perche credevo che  mr broccolo potesse aiutarmi, capirmi, portarmi via da tutto sto schifo, perche lui mi ascoltava, pèerche lui mi ha detto che mi amava, perche mentre facevamo l amore per la prima volta in vita mia non mi vergognavo di me stessa e riuscivo ad essere passionale, perche lui sembra cosi sicuro di se e cosi perfetto come uomo, fa tutto quello che vorrei che facesse il mio: lui improvvisa lui sa vivere . mio marito no. era ed è un pantofolaio. con lui mi sentivo viva, anche se passeggiavamo solo tenendoci per mano Mi sentivo vuota, sola, un lupo in gabbia con mio marito, in quella vita, e lui mi faceva sentire viva, mi faceva sentire libera, mi faceva sentire amata e riusciva a liberarmi dalle mie mille paure. Io no  so se quello che mi ha raccontato della sua vita corrisponda alla realta dei fatti, ma io l avrei voluto tutto per me. e se nn lui, uno come lui


Quoto P/R perchè gli do ragione in toto
a dirti la verità vedo la tua storia uguale alla mia con l'unica differenza che io sono stato il tradito, alla fine sono passato per il barbablù il violento  il ricattatore, quello che faceva pressione sui figli...lo stronzo mi urlava al telefono di lasciarla perchè lei mai mi avrebbe lasciato... per il suo dovere di madre il suo spirito di sacrificio parole (urla) dure che dal gennaio 2006 rimbombano nella mia mente, parole che mi hanno fatto sentire una MERDA di uomo, quasi a crederci a tutto ciò, ma la storia era ben diversa...sinceramente cosa sia passato e cosa passi per la testa di mia moglie non lo so...hanno dato la colpa a me, ma era lei che non voleva lasciarmi lei stessa mi ha detto che mai si sarebbe messa con lui, anche se insieme avevano sognato il contrario, tutt'ora in momenti di crisi se gli chiedo la separazione lei mi risponde...sei un egoista e pensi solo a te stesso, è lei che mi para i figli davanti, fai molta attenzione alle loro *mezze* verità, per me a certi livelli si può già definire tare mentali, colui che ti può sembrare un grande uomo alla fine è un eterno immaturo che non è capace a fare delle scelte o forse che gli fa tanto comodo vivere la vita così, perchè tu gli dai l'adrenalina le emozioni forti, ma solo così perchè lui sa che dal momento che si dovesse mettere insieme a te tutto questo finirebbe, da una parte anche se come già detto dovessi mai incontrare lo stronzo per strada lo ridurrei in polvere...il tipo mi ha fatto pena perchè cmque lei gli aveva dato delle speranze....false speranze, lui ti sta congelando il presente e il futuro per puro egoismo e non te accorgi...ho quotato anche il tuo post perchè questi ...come mia moglie si creano un personaggio ben diverso di ciò che sono realmente....tutte balle quando mi è stato detto (da lui) che lei aveva una maschera con il resto del mondo e lei si era aperta solo a lui (magari le coscie, ma posso confermare non solo a lui) perchè 20 anni non sono bruscolini e ho imparato a conoscerla bene pregi e....difetti.

P.S. Amore? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se ti amasse veramente ti lascerebbe andare per la tua strada.


----------



## Old Angel (29 Aprile 2007)

Dimenticavo
il libro preferito di mia moglie.........L'amante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2007)

*?*



Angel ha detto:


> Dimenticavo
> il libro preferito di mia moglie.........L'amante.


Di Marguerite Duras?
L'hai letto?
Non c'entra il tradimento.
Ma indica una nostalgia delle scoperte adolescenziali e del non detto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2007)

*Non capisco*



Angel ha detto:


> Quoto P/R perchè gli do ragione in toto
> a dirti la verità vedo la tua storia uguale alla mia con l'unica differenza che io sono stato il tradito, alla fine sono passato per il barbablù il violento il ricattatore, quello che faceva pressione sui figli...lo stronzo mi urlava al telefono di lasciarla perchè lei mai mi avrebbe lasciato... per il suo dovere di madre il suo spirito di sacrificio parole (urla) dure che dal gennaio 2006 rimbombano nella mia mente, parole che mi hanno fatto sentire una MERDA di uomo, quasi a crederci a tutto ciò, ma la storia era ben diversa...sinceramente cosa sia passato e cosa passi per la testa di mia moglie non lo so...hanno dato la colpa a me, ma era lei che non voleva lasciarmi lei stessa mi ha detto che mai si sarebbe messa con lui, anche se insieme avevano sognato il contrario, tutt'ora in momenti di crisi se gli chiedo la separazione lei mi risponde...sei un egoista e pensi solo a te stesso, è lei che mi para i figli davanti, fai molta attenzione alle loro *mezze* verità, per me a certi livelli si può già definire tare mentali, colui che ti può sembrare un grande uomo alla fine è un eterno immaturo che non è capace a fare delle scelte o forse che gli fa tanto comodo vivere la vita così, perchè tu gli dai l'adrenalina le emozioni forti, ma solo così perchè lui sa che dal momento che si dovesse mettere insieme a te tutto questo finirebbe, da una parte anche se come già detto dovessi mai incontrare lo stronzo per strada lo ridurrei in polvere...il tipo mi ha fatto pena perchè cmque lei gli aveva dato delle speranze....false speranze, lui ti sta congelando il presente e il futuro per puro egoismo e non te accorgi...ho quotato anche il tuo post perchè questi ...come mia moglie si creano un personaggio ben diverso di ciò che sono realmente....tutte balle quando mi è stato detto (da lui) che lei aveva una maschera con il resto del mondo e lei si era aperta solo a lui (magari le coscie, ma posso confermare non solo a lui) perchè 20 anni non sono bruscolini e ho imparato a conoscerla bene pregi e....difetti.
> 
> P.S. Amore?
> ...


Molti uomini traditi, e tu sei tra questi, vivono il tradimento come una loro svalutazione.
Io non l'ho vissuto così, ma come un'autosvalutazione di chi ha compiuto il tradimento.
Forse gli uomini credono che il tradimento sia una denuncia della loro incapacità sessuale?
Ma si tradisce per ben altri motivi il più delle volte!
Perché reagite così?
Tu Angel come stai, ora?


----------



## Old Angel (29 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Di Marguerite Duras?
> L'hai letto?
> Non c'entra il tradimento.
> Ma indica una nostalgia delle scoperte adolescenziali e del non detto...


Visto solo il film.......cmque l'amante ce stà no?

Cmque a parte questo, secondo mia moglie avere una seconda vita...è normalità, delle volte la prenderei a ceffoni quando si parla di amici....che bella coppia...e lei...si e chissa dietro che fanno 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vedi è proprio na tara mentale....cosa che io odio profondamente.


Oddio so stato contagiato dai puntini


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2007)

*Beh*



Angel ha detto:


> Visto solo il film.......cmque l'amante ce stà no?
> 
> Cmque a parte questo, secondo mia moglie avere una seconda vita...è normalità, delle volte la prenderei a ceffoni quando si parla di amici....che bella coppia...e lei...si e chissa dietro che fanno
> 
> ...


Chissà cosa c'è dietro..ora lo penso anch'io.
Guardo le coppie di anziani, lei che lo sorregge e penso "...e chissà quante ne ha sopportate".
Del resto conosco molte storie segrete tra le persone che conosco.
Chiaramente le tresche scoperte sono solo una parte di quelle vissute. 
Forse vuole solo sentirsi più "normale". Forse tu non sei entrato qui per capire se era "normale" quel che ti era successo, così come ho fatto io?
Libri e film su amori o su tradimenti ce ne sono tantissime se una donna ha un libro o un film preferito significa ben di più che è la storia di due che fan sesso.
Io ho tentato tante volte di condividere aspetti di me a me stessa segreti e che libri o film mi aiutavano a rivelare e mi feriva la superficialità con cui mio marito li liquidava.
Credo che capire aiuti a star meglio.
Poi se non l'hai voluta lasciare devi provarci.


----------



## Old Angel (29 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Molti uomini traditi, e tu sei tra questi, vivono il tradimento come una loro svalutazione.
> Io non l'ho vissuto così, ma come un'autosvalutazione di chi ha compiuto il tradimento.
> Forse gli uomini credono che il tradimento sia una denuncia della loro incapacità sessuale?
> Ma si tradisce per ben altri motivi il più delle volte!
> ...


Sinceramente non male. Svalutazione forse inizialmente, ma poi dentro di me penso che quella che ha realmente perso qualcosa sia lei...ha perso una gran bella fetta di me se non tutta.
Incapacità sessuale...bah a dirla tutta pare che quello con dei problemi fosse lui, io in quel senso per lei ho fatto di tutto, se guardo indietro non ho niente da pentirmi e rifarei le stesse cose, non l'ho mai trattata male ho sempre dato tutto me stesso fino a sacrificare tante cose...non posso dire ho sbagliato per quanto mi abbiano accusato...più ci penso e più mi rendo conto che ho solo incontrato la persona sbagliata.


----------



## Old Angel (29 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chissà cosa c'è dietro..ora lo penso anch'io.
> Guardo le coppie di anziani, lei che lo sorregge e penso "...e chissà quante ne ha sopportate".
> Del resto conosco molte storie segrete tra le persone che conosco.
> Chiaramente le tresche scoperte sono solo una parte di quelle vissute.
> ...


Io ci ho provato ma la cosa è a senso unico, siccome lei non ammette niente, anzi mi ha fatto passare per il malato che si è inventato tutto, lei non muove un dito quindi l'aria qui è assai torbida.....almeno dal mio punto di vista.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2007)

*...*



Angel ha detto:


> Io ci ho provato ma la cosa è a senso unico, siccome lei non ammette niente, anzi mi ha fatto passare per il malato che si è inventato tutto, lei non muove un dito quindi l'aria qui è assai torbida.....almeno dal mio punto di vista.


Se hai ancora speranze trova un libro , un film  attraverso cui trovare un confronto. Hai visto "Closer" ?
Chiedile di entrare nel forum e dialogare e cnfrontarsi con noi...
Non puoi vivere in una ...tomba di famiglia


----------



## Old Angel (29 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se hai ancora speranze trova un libro , un film  attraverso cui trovare un confronto. Hai visto "Closer" ?
> Chiedile di entrare nel forum e dialogare e cnfrontarsi con noi...
> Non puoi vivere in una ...tomba di famiglia


Che scherzi? secondo lei parlo troppo.
Per lei è tutto normale così...ecco ora mi piacerbbe fargli conoscere questa donna al tipo.


----------



## Old Angel (29 Aprile 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Che scherzi? secondo lei parlo troppo.
> Per lei è tutto normale così...ecco ora mi piacerbbe fargli conoscere questa donna al tipo.


Anzi a gente come sere che nutrono speranze ma che purtroppo non sono delle piccole mosche  e possono vedere come i loro amori vivono comodi e tranquilli tra le mura domestiche con dei coniugi fessi come noi....che purtroppo abbiamo pure tutte le colpe.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2007)

*Infatti*



Angel ha detto:


> Che scherzi? secondo lei parlo troppo.
> Per lei è tutto normale così...ecco ora mi piacerbbe fargli conoscere questa donna al tipo.


La mia proposta era per far esprimere lei. Se uno/a tradisce è perché ha cose inespresse.
Se ricordo bene tua moglie ha trovato l'amante in internet, mi sembra un segno di difficoltà a comunicare senza un tramite...
Un tentivo conviene farlo...credo
Abbiamo deviato il thread di Serenity...ma nn ti vedo quasi mai...
Magari puoi aprire una discussione per fare il punto della situazione.


----------



## Old Angel (29 Aprile 2007)

Il fatto che lei non ha tradito  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   c'è poco da discutere con lei


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2007)

*Allora*



Angel ha detto:


> Il fatto che lei non ha tradito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perché lo credi?
Forse se tu accettassi di considerare i limiti e il nome che dà lei a quello che è successo potresti iniziare un percorso


----------



## Old Angel (29 Aprile 2007)

Vedi non deviamo di tanto il post di sere perchè mia moglie è come il suo lui, e io come la moglie di lui, lei deve rendersi conto che chi tradisce dice sempre delle mezze verità per comodità, sono dei grandi egoisti, parlano d'amore ma non è amore, come pretendi tu sposato di tenere a tua disposizione una single per la tua trombatina mensile? se ami una persona pensi che gli basti i tuoi sms e la trombatina mensile? non vuoi la felicità di chi ami?
A ste cose proprio non ci si pensa, vuol dire svalutarsi ma di brutto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2007)

*Sere lo sa*



Angel ha detto:


> Vedi non deviamo di tanto il post di sere perchè mia moglie è come il suo lui, e io come la moglie di lui, lei deve rendersi conto che chi tradisce dice sempre delle mezze verità per comodità, sono dei grandi egoisti, parlano d'amore ma non è amore, come pretendi tu sposato di tenere a tua disposizione una single per la tua trombatina mensile? se ami una persona pensi che gli basti i tuoi sms e la trombatina mensile? non vuoi la felicità di chi ami?
> A ste cose proprio non ci si pensa, vuol dire svalutarsi ma di brutto.


Solo pochi giorni fa si diceva che gli/le amanti si stupiscono che i coniugi traditi si accontentino di una torta intaccata mentre loro si accontentano delle briciole.
Ma Serenity lo sa che non è abbastanza quello che ha e che lui non lascerà mai la moglie. Però forse sì... immagina un inferno a casa che non esiste.
Però un po' per la moglie e anche per te a volte all'inferno assomiglia.
Dai apri un tuo thread...
Ci sentiamo domani ..mi si chiudono gli occhi..


----------



## Old Angel (29 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Solo pochi giorni fa si diceva che gli/le amanti si stupiscono che i coniugi traditi si accontentino di una torta intaccata mentre loro si accontentano delle briciole.
> Ma Serenity lo sa che non è abbastanza quello che ha e che lui non lascerà mai la moglie. Però forse sì... immagina un inferno a casa che non esiste.
> Però un po' per la moglie e anche per te a volte all'inferno assomiglia.
> Dai apri un tuo thread...
> Ci sentiamo domani ..mi si chiudono gli occhi..


Ti lascio andare a nanna, io non mi accontento di una torta intaccata, premettendo che ho fatto di tutto per recuperare il matrimonio e tutt'ora cerco di comportarmi bene in casa, 1° la separazione è na cosa da ricchi...e io di figli ne ho a iosa e purtroppo non mi chiamo Berlusconi 2° soffrirebbero in troppi, preferisco sacrificarmi.

Notte Bacioni By Angel


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Aprile 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Ti lascio andare a nanna, io non mi accontento di una torta intaccata, premettendo che ho fatto di tutto per recuperare il matrimonio e tutt'ora cerco di comportarmi bene in casa, *1° la separazione è na cosa da ricchi...e io di figli ne ho a iosa e purtroppo non mi chiamo Berlusconi 2° soffrirebbero in troppi, preferisco sacrificarmi.*
> 
> Notte Bacioni By Angel


----------



## serenity (29 Aprile 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Ti lascio andare a nanna, io non mi accontento di una torta intaccata, premettendo che ho fatto di tutto per recuperare il matrimonio e tutt'ora cerco di comportarmi bene in casa, 1° *la separazione è na cosa da ricchi...e io di figli ne ho a iosa e purtroppo non mi chiamo Berlusconi 2° soffrirebbero in troppi, preferisco sacrificarmi.*
> 
> Notte Bacioni By Angel


 
.... per l appunto..."senso del dovere"... che nulla ha a che fare con i sentimenti, perche quelli se ci son ci sono, altrimenti non te li puoi inventare e tantomeno ricostruire


----------



## serenity (29 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Solo pochi giorni fa si diceva che gli/le amanti si stupiscono che i coniugi traditi si accontentino di una torta intaccata mentre loro si accontentano delle briciole.
> Ma Serenity lo sa che non è abbastanza quello che ha e che lui non lascerà mai la moglie. Però forse sì... immagina un inferno a casa che non esiste.
> Però un po' per la moglie e anche per te a volte all'inferno assomiglia.
> Dai apri un tuo thread...
> Ci sentiamo domani ..mi si chiudono gli occhi..


 
non immagino alcun inferno, vedo solo una donna accecata dall "amore" che pur sapendo che il marito si è concesso qualche diversivo se lo tiene accanto. e vedo lui che non gli fa mancare nulla per senso del dovere e che si è caricato di mille responsabilita e che nel fine settimana taglia l erbna in giardino 15 volte pur di nons tare inc asa...
e comunque mi sento una privilegiata rispetto alla sua signora , perche io so realemnte chi è quell uomo... lo conosco molto piu di quanto l abbia conosciuto lei in questi 30 anni. e poi mi chiedo : ma siamo certi che lui le stesse cose che ha detto a me non le abbia dette anche a lei? frnacamente ora nulla piu ha un senso . nulla...


----------



## serenity (29 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti sembra che il broccolatore sia l'uomo adulto sicuro di sé che prende in mano la situazione?
> Non ha neanche il coraggio di lasciarti! Non ha mai preso una decisione in vita sua!!
> Ha fatto prendere a te decisioni importanti, lui nulla! E poi ti rinfaccia anche il tuo coraggio quando dice che tu sei padrona della tua vita e lui no..
> Ma ora puoi lasciarlo: ha svolto la sua funzione. Ora sai che sei in grado di prendere decisioni e che sei capace di sensualità e passionalità. *Ora puoi vivere sola e trovare un uomo serio con cui costruirti la vita che vuoi.*






ma chi vuoi che s incolli una tizia con la mia situazione?


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> 
> ma chi vuoi che s incolli una tizia con la mia situazione?


 














EHHH????

ma scusa...cosa ti manca....in che 'situazione' sei così irrimediabile????

un conto se mi dici..preferisco IO stare sola...ma non mi venire a dire che non puoi essere di interesse per nessuno....smettila di piangerti addosso solo per convincerti che hai bisogno di rimanere legata a questo tizio...

se vuoi continuare la relazione con questo uomo..fallo...ma non giusificare questa cosa con assurdità

Un abbraccio


----------



## serenity (29 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> EHHH????
> 
> ma scusa...cosa ti manca....in che 'situazione' sei così irrimediabile????
> 
> ...


 
dunque procediamo per ordine: potrei benissimo continuare questa relazione tanto lui non mi mollera mai, ma ormai come detto in precedenza il " sogno"  è finito per cui credo chye anche lui sara piu propenso a dirottare le sue attenzioni verso qualchea ltro sogno romantico perche ormai io sono come la moglie: quotidianita e realta. Nessuno stimolo nuovo, nessuna nuova scoperta, solo dati di fatto: lui non lascia la moglie, io sono innamorata e disposta a  farmi trombare a suo piacimento... e che sfizio c'è in tutto questo per uno come lui?
in secondo luogo sono una donna separata di 33 anni con un bimbo di 6 anni. ma pensate davvero che qualche bel single intelligente possa desiderare costruire qualcosa con una nella mia situazione: ce ne sono a bizeffe di donne libere e meno incasinate...l unica chance sarebbe qualcuno nella mia condizione.... per poi vivere con i fantasmi di ex mogli ed ex mariti...


----------



## serenity (29 Aprile 2007)

la mia piu cara amica, che  oltretutto l ha  anche conosciuto. mi ha detto di continuare a tenermelo perche tanto io senza di lui non ci so stare. ha però aggiunto che devo imparare a prendere solo le cose belle che una relazione di questo genere puo darmi, senza fare voli pindarici ed asptettarmi che un giorno magari quando i figli andranno via, lui la lascera'. mi ha anche detto che sara' una relazione che finira col tempo, lentamente, che ci sara un progressivo allontanamento fino al punto in cui sara' naturale fare a meno di lui. io le ho fatto presente che ora non ho alcuna voglia di vederlo e tantomeno di fare l amore con lui, ma che mi basta sentirlo, sapere come sta e che fa, parlare con lui...
dopo quello che gli ho detto non riuscirei a guardarlo in faccia perche probabilmente la mia espression sarebbe di disgusto ... ma che diamine sto combinando?
io non mi capisco


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> dunque procediamo per ordine: potrei benissimo continuare questa relazione tanto lui non mi mollera mai, ma ormai come detto in precedenza il " sogno" è finito per cui credo chye anche lui sara piu propenso a dirottare le sue attenzioni verso qualchea ltro sogno romantico perche ormai io sono come la moglie: quotidianita e realta. Nessuno stimolo nuovo, nessuna nuova scoperta, solo dati di fatto: lui non lascia la moglie, io sono innamorata e disposta a farmi trombare a suo piacimento... e che sfizio c'è in tutto questo per uno come lui?
> *in secondo luogo sono una donna separata di 33 anni con un bimbo di 6 anni*. ma pensate davvero che qualche bel single intelligente possa desiderare costruire qualcosa con una nella mia situazione: ce ne sono a bizeffe di donne libere e meno incasinate...l unica chance sarebbe qualcuno nella mia condizione.... per poi vivere con i fantasmi di ex mogli ed ex mariti...


Allora...inutile nascondersi dietro un palo.Certo!..potrebbe essere più difficile!Ma dipenderà molto da te.Da come ti approccerai al mondo.Certo se comincia con questo stato d'animo dubito che riuscirai a farti notare per quello di buono che hai da offrire!!

Situazioni come la tua sono molto più frequenti di quello che pensi!E come te ci sono anche tanti uomini separati o divorziati con bimbi..che magari sono alla ricerca di una persona con cui condividere la vita.

Sere, questo è un momento difficile per te.Lo capisco.Ti stai separando da un tizio che per quanto ti facesse soffrire riempiva le tue giornate.Ti sentirai più sola.E' inevitabile.Ma il tempo aiuta molto.E presto ti sentirai rinascere e capirai che non vale la pena di scendere a certi compromessi!.

Quando riuscirai a prendere sufficiente distanza da questa storia e ti sentirai meglio ricomincerai ad avere voglia di pensare a te stessa...di dedicarti tempo...di prenderti cura di te.

e le cose verranno naturali.

un bacio


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> la mia piu cara amica, che oltretutto l ha anche conosciuto. mi ha detto di continuare a tenermelo perche tanto io senza di lui non ci so stare. ha però aggiunto che devo imparare a prendere solo le cose belle che una relazione di questo genere puo darmi, senza fare voli pindarici ed asptettarmi che un giorno magari quando i figli andranno via, lui la lascera'. mi ha anche detto che sara' una relazione che finira col tempo, lentamente, che ci sara un progressivo allontanamento fino al punto in cui sara' naturale fare a meno di lui. io le ho fatto presente che ora non ho alcuna voglia di vederlo e tantomeno di fare l amore con lui, ma che mi basta sentirlo, sapere come sta e che fa, parlare con lui...
> dopo quello che gli ho detto non riuscirei a guardarlo in faccia perche probabilmente la mia espression sarebbe di disgusto ... ma che diamine sto combinando?
> io non mi capisco


 
E' dipendenza....se sei al disgusto sei già a buon punto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tra poco non avrai neanche più voglia di sentirlo...ti dirai: ma perchè ho bisogno di questo supporto? sarai guarita quando capirai che è solo sofferenza anche il solo sentirlo.
Perchè sentirlo vuol dire ascoltare le sue parole...sentirsi dire sempre che lui rimarrà lì comunque...e riaprire ogni volta la ferita.....e finalmente un giorno lo manderai a ....

TU DEVI PROTEGGERE TE STESSA.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Aprile 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Ti lascio andare a nanna, io non mi accontento di una torta intaccata, premettendo che ho fatto di tutto per recuperare il matrimonio e tutt'ora cerco di comportarmi bene in casa, *1° la separazione è na cosa da ricchi...e io di figli ne ho a iosa e purtroppo non mi chiamo Berlusconi 2° soffrirebbero in troppi, preferisco sacrificarmi.*
> 
> Notte Bacioni By Angel


Scusa Angel, ma questo è raccontarsela!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Della torta intaccata ti stai accontentando, come molti, perchè assaggiarla dopo un pò, quando credevamo che ce l'avessero portata via, ci fa scordare che ci aveva stomacato.


----------



## serenity (29 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> E' dipendenza....se sei al disgusto sei già a buon punto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
quando mi chiama sono all inizio molto fredda e distaccata, e mi rendo sempre piu conto che se non alimento io quelle lunghe telefonate con battutine o domande lui se ne starebbe in silenzio anche per minuti interi. è come se ci fossimo gia detto tutto, è come se entrambi sapessimo ma non vogliamo rendercene conto. e quando l ultima volta che l ho sentito mi ha detto "io non ti ho scelto" mi ha fatto male , troppo male. sono quelle le parole che mi tornano in mente di continuo,e sono quelle le parole che non voglio piu sentirmi dire. a dire il vero non c 'è nulla che voglio sentirmi dire, perche gia ho sentito abbastanza. mi sta tornando solo la voglia di vendicare il mio orgoglio ferito, di riprendermi la mia dignita di donna che ha amato tanto senza mai cheidere nulla...
ho solo tanta voglia di non pensarci piu


----------



## serenity (29 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusa Angel, ma questo è raccontarsela!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
è quello che succedera anche a lui vero? ora pensa di star bene di aver scelto, ma poi si accorgera che lei è come è sempre stata e comincera a cercare nuovamente quello che ha cercato da 30 anni a questa parte. continuera ad ingannarla e a ferirla e a ingannare se stesso e chissa quante altre...
l unica cosa che mi consola che a 53 anni quanto potra reggere ancora?????


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> è quello che succedera anche a lui vero? ora pensa di star bene di aver scelto, ma poi si accorgera che lei è come è sempre stata e comincera a cercare nuovamente quello che ha cercato da 30 anni a questa parte. continuera ad ingannarla e a ferirla e a ingannare se stesso e chissa quante altre...
> l unica cosa che mi consola che a 53 anni quanto potra reggere ancora?????


 
Sere, hai bisogno solo di pensare a te.fregatene di pensare a come starà lui perchè è un altro modo per non liberartene...

pensa che lui ha dimostrato più volte di non avere interesse a come stai tu.


----------



## serenity (29 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Sere, hai bisogno solo di pensare a te.fregatene di pensare a come starà lui perchè è un altro modo per non liberartene...
> 
> pensa che lui ha dimostrato più volte di non avere interesse a come stai tu.


 
stamattina gli ho mandato un sms di 3 pagine sdolcinatissimo nel quale gli dicevo che pensavo in continauzione a come sarebbe stata la mia vita senza di lui e che non riuscivo proprio ad immaginarmela perche lui è il mio sole il mio sorriso e stronzate simili e l ho terminato chiedendogli se sn una stupida testarda... volevo vedere la sua reazione, volevo farmi ulteriormente del male ed infatti sai cosa mi ha risposto? " ehehehe amore smack"...
per la serie sto strisciando ai suoi piedi come un verme schifoso e lui se la ride... e gongola... e io lo detesto e mi detesto perche continuo a farmi del male e darmi le picconate sulle gengive.
ma che cavolo penso di ottenere????


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> stamattina gli ho mandato un sms di 3 pagine sdolcinatissimo nel quale gli dicevo che pensavo in continauzione a come sarebbe stata la mia vita senza di lui e che non riuscivo proprio ad immaginarmela perche lui è il mio sole il mio sorriso e stronzate simili e l ho terminato chiedendogli se sn una stupida testarda... volevo vedere la sua reazione, volevo farmi ulteriormente del male ed infatti sai cosa mi ha risposto? " *ehehehe amore smack"...*
> per la serie sto strisciando ai suoi piedi come un verme schifoso e lui se la ride... e gongola... e io lo detesto e mi detesto perche continuo a farmi del male e darmi le picconate sulle gengive.
> ma che cavolo penso di ottenere????








quel: eheheh vuol proprio dire: lo sapevo..non sa stare senza di me...l'ho inchiappettata un'altra volta.....si continua a trombare ancora un po'.

la prossima volta saprai resistere un po' di più-mi auguro..


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> quel: eheheh vuol proprio dire: lo sapevo..non sa stare senza di me...l'ho inchiappettata un'altra volta.....si continua a trombare ancora un po'.
> 
> la prossima volta saprai resistere un po' di più-mi auguro..


 
comunque io sono l'esempio che puoi superare questo momento.Ho avuto le mie ricadute in passato.Anche dopo che avevo capito che non aveva più senso.Fà parte della dipendenza.

Adesso non posso dire che non mi capiti di pensarci.e' normale.questa storia farà parte di me per sempre.con i suoi aspetti positivi e quello negativi.Ma adesso so che non ho più intenzione di dare la possibilità ad altri di farmi del male...il chè vuol dire che sono ben vigile a non permettere nemmeno a me stessa di farmi del male da sola....Non lo contatto da un tempo che per me è un record!ma perchè non ne sento proprio la necessità.E ne sono fiera!


Un abbraccio fortissimo


----------



## serenity (29 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> quel: eheheh vuol proprio dire: lo sapevo..non sa stare senza di me...l'ho inchiappettata un'altra volta.....si continua a trombare ancora un po'.
> 
> la prossima volta saprai resistere un po' di più-mi auguro..


quindi la sua logica sarebbe: ho fatto il gesto eroico di provare a lasciarti anche se staro da cani perche ti amo come mai prima d ora, pero'  ho visto i suoi tentennamenti e ho finto di non essere abbastanza forte da salutarla per sempre. e le ho proposto di rivederci per parlarne ribadendo pero il concetto che lei non la lascero in questa vita. (a scanso di equivoci). lei ci sta. la tempesto di sms per dirle che ho ripensato alle ns parole e ho capito che sono stato un cretino a volerla mollare in nome di non so cosa, ma ero solo arrabbiato e confuso quindi ci sta il ripensamento. la chiamo per sondare il terreno. lei  c'è ancora. non l ho persa. non vuole perdermi. intanto io mi faccio i comodi miei, e continuo a prendere cio che posso quando ne ho voglia. tanto lei è troppo presa e quell sms me lo dimostra... e quell ehehehe amore smak vuol dire solo " amore mio te la stai cercando tu, poi non dire che non t avevo avvisato..."
giusto?


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> è quello che succedera anche a lui vero? ora pensa di star bene di aver scelto, ma poi si accorgera che lei è come è sempre stata e comincera a cercare nuovamente quello che ha cercato da 30 anni a questa parte. continuera ad ingannarla e a ferirla e a ingannare se stesso e chissa quante altre...
> l unica cosa che mi consola che a 53 anni quanto potra reggere ancora?????


No, a lui non succederà, lui non se la racconta, non si inganna, lui sa benissimo quanto è stronzo, non ha bisogno di abbellire le storie, sa benissimo che son, per lui, solo storie di sesso e non gliene frega una beneamata mazza di ciò che significano per *quelle* a cui la racconta!


----------



## serenity (29 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> comunque io sono l'esempio che puoi superare questo momento.Ho avuto le mie ricadute in passato.Anche dopo che avevo capito che non aveva più senso.Fà parte della dipendenza.
> 
> Adesso non posso dire che non mi capiti di pensarci.e' normale.questa storia farà parte di me per sempre.con i suoi aspetti positivi e quello negativi.Ma adesso so che non ho più intenzione di dare la possibilità ad altri di farmi del male...il chè vuol dire che sono ben vigile a non permettere nemmeno a me stessa di farmi del male da sola....
> 
> Un abbraccio fortissimo


 
dere e come hai fatto??????  le fasi sono state le stesse delle mie? avevi anche tu la consapevolezza che te la stavi cercando ma che non potevi farne a meno? che cavolo devo fare? starci di cavolo fino a quando??????????mi serve un psicologo? delle medicine? un altro uomo?


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> quindi la sua logica sarebbe: ho fatto il gesto eroico di provare a lasciarti anche se staro da cani perche ti amo come mai prima d ora, pero' ho visto i suoi tentennamenti e ho finto di non essere abbastanza forte da salutarla per sempre. e le ho proposto di rivederci per parlarne ribadendo pero il concetto che lei non la lascero in questa vita. (a scanso di equivoci). lei ci sta. la tempesto di sms per dirle che ho ripensato alle ns parole e ho capito che sono stato un cretino a volerla mollare in nome di non so cosa, ma ero solo arrabbiato e confuso quindi ci sta il ripensamento. la chiamo per sondare il terreno. lei c'è ancora. non l ho persa. non vuole perdermi. intanto io mi faccio i comodi miei, e continuo a prendere cio che posso quando ne ho voglia. tanto lei è troppo presa e quell sms me lo dimostra... e quell ehehehe amore smak vuol dire solo " amore mio te la stai cercando tu, poi non dire che non t avevo avvisato..."
> giusto?


 
lui ti ha detto che ti lasciava perchè lo hai spinto a farlo...o meglio a dire certe cose...ma non ha capito proprio un emerito c...quindi figurati se può tener fede a quella posizione...

il suo unico interesse è sfruttare la situazione il più possibile.non gliene frega niente di te.niente.di come stai..di quello che soffri.niente di niente.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> quindi la sua logica sarebbe: ho fatto il gesto eroico di provare a lasciarti anche se staro da cani perche ti amo come mai prima d ora, pero' ho visto i suoi tentennamenti e ho finto di non essere abbastanza forte da salutarla per sempre. e le ho proposto di rivederci per parlarne ribadendo pero il concetto che lei non la lascero in questa vita. (a scanso di equivoci). lei ci sta. la tempesto di sms per dirle che ho ripensato alle ns parole e ho capito che sono stato un cretino a volerla mollare in nome di non so cosa, ma ero solo arrabbiato e confuso quindi ci sta il ripensamento. la chiamo per sondare il terreno. lei c'è ancora. non l ho persa. non vuole perdermi. intanto io mi faccio i comodi miei, e continuo a prendere cio che posso quando ne ho voglia. tanto lei è troppo presa e quell sms me lo dimostra... e quell ehehehe amore smak vuol dire solo " amore mio te la stai cercando tu, poi non dire che non t avevo avvisato..."
> giusto?


Esatto! 

Ha capito benissimo che ti piace esser presa per il culo...e lui si sente, giustamente, padrone della situazione. Perchè si dovrebbe far pensiero di far i suoi porci comodi se, per quanto faccia per mostrarsi per come è davvero (ovvero senza alcun pentimento, senza alcun pudore, senza alcun rimorso per come stai, per aver creduto alle sue puttanate, senza alcuna reale sofferenza per nessuno), tu te la bevi ??
Ma quando la trova un'altra simile?!?!


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> dere e come hai fatto?????? le fasi sono state le stesse delle mie? avevi anche tu la consapevolezza che te la stavi cercando ma che non potevi farne a meno? che cavolo devo fare? starci di cavolo fino a quando??????????mi serve un psicologo? delle medicine? un altro uomo?


 

le fasi sono state le stesse.non ti serve nulla, sere.stai tranquilla.ti serve solo tempo.
un altro uomo non è la medicina..anzi...te lo farebbe ritornare in mente ancora più spesso ( anche questo lo so per esperienza...)

ho semplicemente provato ad osservare le cose dall'esterno.come se capitassero ad una amica...e l'ho visto sotto un altro punto di vista...mi sono detta: CHE FOTTUTISSIMO PARACULO!!!E POI : ma sei una deficiente!!Non ti manca nulla...puoi essere serena...ma cosa stai facendo???stavo davvero male...perchè me la stavo cercando.

ad un certo punto uno deve dire basta.e rendersi conto che l'altro è solo un pretesto per non affrontare la vita come si dovrebbe...


----------



## serenity (29 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Esatto!
> 
> Ha capito benissimo che ti piace esser presa per il culo...e lui si sente, giustamente, padrone della situazione. Perchè si dovrebbe far pensiero di far i suoi porci comodi se, per quanto faccia per mostrarsi per come è davvero (ovvero senza alcun pentimento, senza alcun pudore, senza alcun rimorso per come stai, per aver creduto alle sue puttanate, senza alcuna reale sofferenza per nessuno), tu te la bevi ??
> Ma quando la trova un'altra simile?!?!


quindi non sono pazza.  è possibile che continui a cercarlo cosi tanto per farmi ancora del male e per darmi ulteriori prove? perche voglio distruggere la sua immagine? perche voglio leggere e rileggere quanto è stronzo?  Feddy... sai che penso? che lui abbia costruito con me l immagine della storia d amore perche sapeva che io voelvo quello. mi ha dato esattamente cio che volevo, come ad altre ha dato sesso, ad altre ha dato  altro.... 
e ora? cambio sim? lo ignoro? vado sotto casa sua per vederlo con la moglie e morire definitivamente per poi rinascere? che cappero devo fa?


----------



## serenity (29 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> le fasi sono state le stesse.non ti serve nulla, sere.stai tranquilla.ti serve solo tempo.
> un altro uomo non è la medicina..anzi...te lo farebbe ritornare in mente ancora più spesso ( anche questo lo so per esperienza...)
> 
> ho semplicemente provato ad osservare le cose dall'esterno.come se capitassero ad una amica...e l'ho visto sotto un altro punto di vista...mi sono detta: CHE FOTTUTISSIMO PARACULO!!!E POI : ma sei una deficiente!!Non ti manca nulla...puoi essere serena...ma cosa stai facendo???stavo davvero male...perchè me la stavo cercando.
> ...





gia. porca miseria... ho mille cose da fare, mille opportunita da sfruttare e mi perdo appresso a sti ragionamenti che mi portano via tempo. ma so perfettamente che fin quando non saro convinta e quindi serena non riusciro afare altro. anche se lo desidero fortemente. sento una parte di me che vuole venire fuori che vuole urlargli che mi fa schifo che vuole andare dalla moglie e fargli leggere email, messaggi... non so quando riusciro ancora a soffocarla...


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> quindi non sono pazza. è possibile che continui a cercarlo cosi tanto per farmi ancora del male e per darmi ulteriori prove? perche voglio distruggere la sua immagine? perche voglio leggere e rileggere quanto è stronzo? Feddy... sai che penso? che lui abbia costruito con me l immagine della storia d amore perche sapeva che io voelvo quello. mi ha dato esattamente cio che volevo, come ad altre ha dato sesso, ad altre ha dato altro....
> *e ora? cambio sim? lo ignoro?* vado sotto casa sua per vederlo con la moglie e morire definitivamente per poi rinascere? che cappero devo fa?


Potrebbe essere un buon inizio....


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> gia. porca miseria... ho mille cose da fare, mille opportunita da sfruttare e mi perdo appresso a sti ragionamenti che mi portano via tempo. ma so perfettamente che fin quando non saro convinta e quindi serena non riusciro afare altro. anche se lo desidero fortemente. sento una parte di me che vuole venire fuori che vuole *urlargli che mi fa schifo che vuole andare dalla moglie e fargli leggere email, messaggi... non so quando riusciro ancora a soffocarla*...


Anche questo posso dirti per esperienza che non serve a tenerlo lontano o a impedirti di ricontattarlo.

non dargli la possibilità di ferirti ancora.lui comunque sceglierebbe lei...e lei comunque se lo terrebbe.siccome lo sai già...perchè andarci a sbattere il muso?per una soddisfazione momentanea?se vogliono stare insieme e lei fà la cieca di Sorrento..non puoi cambiare tu le cose...non c'è nulla che tu possa fare per cambiare la realtà.

L'unica cosa che devi fare è accettare che la storia non è andata come avresti voluto.e che lui non è quello che avevi idealizzato.e riprendi in mano la tua vita.


----------



## serenity (29 Aprile 2007)

*ci provo*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un buon inizio....


ok. telefono spento. domani idem. lo accendero solo la sera per controllare .
e tra un po gli mandero un'email con le conversazioni salvate in cui cercava di rimorchiarmi in chat sotto mentite spoglie... con tanto di date e di email che mandava a me nello stesso periodo... Voglio che sappia che sapevo.  voglio che sappia quanto mi ha fatto star male. voglio che si renda conto di quanto è stronzo. e voglio anche che abbia un po di paura ...


----------



## serenity (29 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Anche questo posso dirti per esperienza che non serve a tenerlo lontano o a impedirti di ricontattarlo.
> 
> non dargli la possibilità di ferirti ancora.lui comunque sceglierebbe lei...e lei comunque se lo terrebbe.siccome lo sai già...perchè andarci a sbattere il muso?per una soddisfazione momentanea?se vogliono stare insieme e lei fà la cieca di Sorrento..non puoi cambiare tu le cose...non c'è nulla che tu possa fare per cambiare la realtà.
> 
> L'unica cosa che devi fare è accettare che la storia non è andata come avresti voluto.e che lui non è quello che avevi idealizzato.e riprendi in mano la tua vita.


e voi mi ascolterete ancora? e avrete la pazienza di sorreggermi nei momenti bui? non lasciatemi sola adesso,.. ho bisogno di voi


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> e voi mi ascolterete ancora? e avrete la pazienza di sorreggermi nei momenti bui? non lasciatemi sola adesso,.. ho bisogno di voi


 
Vieni qui a leggere.c'è sempre di che distrarsi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Anche se manca Fa...


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> e voi mi ascolterete ancora? e avrete la pazienza di sorreggermi nei momenti bui? non lasciatemi sola adesso,.. ho bisogno di voi


Sery, cosa abbiamo fatto nell'ultimo anno?
Nonostante le tue contraddizioni, nonostante le tue ricadute, nonostante la tua incoerenza, nonostante il tuo autolesionismo, nonostante tutto....siam sempre stati qui!

Ma non possiamo sentirci solo la tua valvola di sfogo per farti riprendere fiato e che ti consente poi di tornare a rigettarti nella massa di letame che è sto rapporto!!

Vorrebbe dire che non serviamo a niente e che sprechiamo solo tempo...sia noi che tu!!


----------



## serenity (29 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sery, cosa abbiamo fatto nell'ultimo anno?
> Nonostante le tue contraddizioni, nonostante le tue ricadute, nonostante la tua incoerenza, nonostante il tuo autolesionismo, nonostante tutto....siam sempre stati qui!
> 
> Ma non possiamo sentirci solo la tua valvola di sfogo per farti riprendere fiato e che ti consente poi di tornare a rigettarti nella massa di letame che è sto rapporto!!
> ...


ora è diverso Feddy. ora me l ha detto chiaramente che è inutile farmi aspettare perche non ha le palle di lasciarla in questa vita... Io volevo di piu'. volevo quotidianita volevo una vita insieme ora so per certo che non me la dara' mai e che sta a me decidere se accontentarmi dell aglietto o se smetterla di fare la puttana. Ci sono ricaduta eprche lo volevo perche ci credevo perche lui mi dava modo di crederci. ora non voglio riprender fiato per rituffarmi sott acqua. voglio uscirne e camminare da sola, con le mie gambe con le mie paure e con la mia dignita. ed ho una fottutissima paura di non farcela.


----------



## Bruja (29 Aprile 2007)

*serenity*

Avrei voluto rispondere prima ma man mano che leggevo gli altri interventi trovavo che già ti venivano scritte le cose che avrei potuto dirti io.
C'è una cosa però su cui ti prego di soffermarti, ma non tanto per l'attinenza alla tua storia, ma al tuo compportamento caratteriale.
Ad un punto dei tuoi post dici che lo hai seppellito di complimenti per sentirti dire da lui quello che volevi!!!!
Ecco, questo è il problema.... tu ben sapendo che mettevi oin atto una strategia finalizzata ti sei lasciata andare ad un atteggiamento che avrà anche provcurato quello che volevi, ma era più un'estorsione concettuale che una verità spontanea. Se rifletti su questo capisci che il problema è con l'immnagine che hai di te stessa e non quell'umetto il problema profondo.  Lui è un mediocre mezzo che ti permette di capire quanto poco valuti ciò di cui ti accontenti; e ti accontenti.... diversamente non accetteresti mai la "carità pelosa " di un mentecatto da cui hai avuto ciò che volevi senmtire grazie ad un artificio.
Insomma inutile andare a ragionare e disquisire a vita a valle, è a monte, a te, alla tua elaborazione interiore, a quello che ti basta ora e che ddovresti invece volere per il rispetto e la considerazione che ti devi.
Pertdona se non parlo più di lui, mi pare di far chiacchiere sull'uovo o la gallina, lui è così e così resterà, ma la tua vita è qualcosa che di fronte a lui è come paragonare l'Everest ad una collinetta di terra riportata!
Immagino che non sarà un post piacevole questo ma, sinceramente io mi sarei stancata anche di quelli in cui per l'ennesima volta si analizza un uomo che con tutta la buona volontà non ha nulla di nuovo o di interessante da rilevare.
Diventa la storia del bambino che ha perso la caramella e si impunta a volere quella anche cse le si mostra un vassoio di dolci di tutti i tipi, vuole quella per tigna anche se vede che le è scivolata di mano perchè il caldo e la cattiva qualità del prodotto l'ha squagliata....
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2007)

*Incredibile*



serenity ha detto:


> ora è diverso Feddy. ora me l ha detto chiaramente che è inutile farmi aspettare perche non ha le palle di lasciarla in questa vita... Io volevo di piu'. volevo quotidianita volevo una vita insieme ora so per certo che non me la dara' mai e che sta a me decidere se accontentarmi dell aglietto o se smetterla di fare la puttana. Ci sono ricaduta eprche lo volevo perche ci credevo perche lui mi dava modo di crederci. ora non voglio riprender fiato per rituffarmi sott acqua. voglio uscirne e camminare da sola, con le mie gambe con le mie paure e con la mia dignita. ed ho una fottutissima paura di non farcela.


Sei lucidissima: sai che cos'è lui, sai cosa significhi per lui (sesso disponibile, gratificazione del suo narcisismo e senso di potere), sai che per te è stato un mezzo per scoprire te stessa, sai che tutte le tue proclamazioni d'amore sono segno di una dipendenza eppure resti in questo pantano.
Io so perché lo fai: hai paura poi di non avere niente di emozionante a cui pensare, pensi di non esistere come donna se non ti senti "amante" (nel senso di "quella che ama").
Ma sbagli: sei una donna e una madre e donne giovani come te di uomini ne trovano a vagoni e meglio di lui ...non è difficile.
Forse un aiuto professionale potrebbe aiutarto a liberarti di questa dipendenza più di noi.
Comunque noi siamo qui.


----------



## serenity (29 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Avrei voluto rispondere prima ma man mano che leggevo gli altri interventi trovavo che già ti venivano scritte le cose che avrei potuto dirti io.
> C'è una cosa però su cui ti prego di soffermarti, ma non tanto per l'attinenza alla tua storia, ma al tuo compportamento caratteriale.
> Ad un punto dei tuoi post dici che lo hai seppellito di complimenti per sentirti dire da lui quello che volevi!!!!
> Ecco, questo è il problema.... tu ben sapendo che mettevi oin atto una strategia finalizzata ti sei lasciata andare ad un atteggiamento che avrà anche provcurato quello che volevi, ma era più un'estorsione concettuale che una verità spontanea. Se rifletti su questo capisci che il problema è con l'immnagine che hai di te stessa e non quell'umetto il problema profondo. Lui è un mediocre mezzo che ti permette di capire quanto poco valuti ciò di cui ti accontenti; e ti accontenti.... diversamente non accetteresti mai la "carità pelosa " di un mentecatto da cui hai avuto ciò che volevi senmtire grazie ad un artificio.
> ...


 
quando l ho messo davanti alla realta dei fatti lui mi ha detto che non comprendeva il perche di questo mio atteggiamento di distruzione del sogno che vivevamo. poi mi è parso che l avesse capito quando mi ha detto che si era reso conto che io non volevo vivere q2uesta cosa e che toccava a lui porrre fine al ns sogno scegliendo il dovere all amore per me, dato che se non aveva le palle per lasciarla oira la moglie, ora che sa di amarmi crede che non lo fara mai.
so che il problema sono io, che vedo lucciole per lanterne e che  l ho ogni volta portato dove volevo io con i ragionamenti e con le azioni., ho sempre deciso io nella ns storia e credo che anche quello fosse deciso dall inizio da mr broccolo, per evitare di prendersi la responsabilita di dire  che l avevamo voluto entrambi...
mi ha dato quello che volevo: se avevo bisongo di ascolto lui mi ascoltava se avevo bisogno di amore lui mi amava se avevo bisogni di saentirmi bella lui mi adulava... ha recitato la parte... e io scrivevo il copione....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2007)

*Sceneggiatrice*



serenity ha detto:


> quando l ho messo davanti alla realta dei fatti lui mi ha detto che non comprendeva il perche di questo mio atteggiamento di distruzione del sogno che vivevamo. poi mi è parso che l avesse capito quando mi ha detto che si era reso conto che io non volevo vivere q2uesta cosa e che toccava a lui porrre fine al ns sogno scegliendo il dovere all amore per me, dato che se non aveva le palle per lasciarla oira la moglie, ora che sa di amarmi crede che non lo fara mai.
> so che il problema sono io, che vedo lucciole per lanterne e che l ho ogni volta portato dove volevo io con i ragionamenti e con le azioni., ho sempre deciso io nella ns storia e credo che anche quello fosse deciso dall inizio da mr broccolo, per evitare di prendersi la responsabilita di dire che l avevamo voluto entrambi...
> mi ha dato quello che volevo: se avevo bisongo di ascolto lui mi ascoltava se avevo bisogno di amore lui mi amava se avevo bisogni di saentirmi bella lui mi adulava... ha recitato la parte... e io scrivevo il copione....


Hai scoperto il tuo ruolo: la sceneggiatrice! Scrivi un finale decente, ora!
Però ti rendi conto che hai detto che hai avuto quel che hai voluto. Forse per avere una ragione per uscire dal tuo matrimonio o per interpretarti in modo diverso.
Ma ora trovati un ruolo da protagonista in una commedia brillante...basta drammi che tendono al grottesco!
Bacio


----------



## serenity (29 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai scoperto il tuo ruolo: la sceneggiatrice! Scrivi un finale decente, ora!
> Però ti rendi conto che hai detto che hai avuto quel che hai voluto. *Forse per avere una ragione per uscire dal tuo matrimonio o per interpretarti in modo diverso.*
> Ma ora trovati un ruolo da protagonista in una commedia brillante...basta drammi che tendono al grottesco!
> Bacio


 
o forse per sentirmi ancora attraente, per provare ancora quella scossa di adrenalina che ci danno le cose nuove, forse per poter vivere il sesso con passione con un uomo che sapeva come farlo, forse per rendermi conto che se voglio posso, forse per credere di piu in me stessa...ma che ne so...


----------



## serenity (29 Aprile 2007)

*maybe...*

...o forse per avere una scusa per prendermi cura di me...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2007)

*forse...*



serenity ha detto:


> ...o forse per avere una scusa per prendermi cura di me...


...inizialmente. Ma ora per prenderti cura di te devi fare altro...


----------



## serenity (29 Aprile 2007)

ho acceso il cell: 2 sms
il primo col buongionro il secondo con scritto : mi dici forza lazio?
ma che gioco stiamo a fa? al massacro?
ho rispento  e ora vado a prendermi un gelato e poi al parco con mio figlio e se ci riusciro faro anche i salti di gioia come mia veva suggerito Feddy...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2007)

*..e no*



serenity ha detto:


> ho acceso il cell: 2 sms
> il primo col buongionro il secondo con scritto : mi dici forza lazio?
> ma che gioco stiamo a fa? al massacro?
> ho rispento e ora vado a prendermi un gelato e poi al parco con mio figlio e se ci riusciro faro anche i salti di gioia come mia veva suggerito Feddy...


...pure laziale ...allora ce le ha proprio tutte!
Rispondigli: " w la maggica !"
E' la volta che non lo senti più!


----------



## Old Angel (29 Aprile 2007)

Dunque vorrei precisare che se io fossi stato l'uomo da 6000€ al mese sicuramente non sarei qua, ho fatto delle scelte per i miei bambini in un momento che non c'ero più con la testa.....e manco mia moglie, avevo già in mano le carte per la separazione ma poi lei ha fatto in modo di farmi pensare, so di aver fatto scelta che molti di voi non condividono ma i bimbi erano 3 di cui uno di soli 9 mesi, una separazione avrebbe fatto calar di brutto il loro tenore di vita, oltre al fatto che avrebbero dovuto vivere con una madre che sarebbe sclerata di brutto...che non aveva *nessuna intenzione *di mettersi con lui anche se gli aveva fatto credere il contrario, ma il punto non è questo sono state decisioni mie sapendo già che avrei sofferto per sempre, quello che volevo arrivare è...



serenity ha detto:


> ... *lo conosco molto piu di quanto l abbia conosciuto lei in questi 30 anni. e poi mi chiedo : ma siamo certi che lui le stesse cose che ha detto a me non le abbia dette anche a lei? frnacamente ora nulla piu ha un senso . nulla..*.


ma ci credi veramente?... stessi discorsi me li ha fatti lui...io posso dirti che questo tradimento l'ho vissuto per 4 anni giorno per giorno...io non vedevo ne la donna che conoscevo ne la donna che mi aveva descritto lui....credi nel suo amore veramente? o ti fa comodo crederlo? ma una persona che ti ama ti lascia in un angolino? non pensi di meritare un pò di più?
Per me sono persone che non amano nessuno, fanno solo i loro porci comodi, e non ti credere che io sia così bigotto, credo che ci si possa innamorare di un altra persona ma poi alla fine (e non dopo 2, 3, 4 anni) bisogna prendere delle decisioni per te per chi ami e per chi cmque sta intorno a te.
Io del tradimento quello che veramente ho odiato e che altri hanno deciso per me.
Sai nel mio caso anche lei ha raccontato molto sogni desideri pianti etc..etc.. e quando al tipo gli ho detto....dimmi quando te li ha raccontati e io ti dirò il perchè è stato zitto......la vita quotidiana è dura da affrontare e loro sono dei deboli e fai male a credere di conoscerlo meglio di sua moglie....sono tutte mezze verità.


----------



## serenity (30 Aprile 2007)

primo giorno senza di lui. altri sms altri mi manchi fino alle 19 poi sparito...
stamattina ho acceso il cell e non c era il suo solito buongiorno. attacco di panico e di ansia. poi mi sono chiesta: ma cosa ti cambia se ti manda sto sms o no? cosa ti cambia a sapere come sta e dove va? tanto stasera lui torna da lei, e il massimo che potrebbe fare è chiamarti durante il tragitto per non annoiarsi... quindi fregatene serenella... fregatene...


----------



## serenity (30 Aprile 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Dunque vorrei precisare che se io fossi stato l'uomo da 6000€ al mese sicuramente non sarei qua, ho fatto delle scelte per i miei bambini in un momento che non c'ero più con la testa.....e manco mia moglie, avevo già in mano le carte per la separazione ma poi lei ha fatto in modo di farmi pensare, so di aver fatto scelta che molti di voi non condividono ma i bimbi erano 3 di cui uno di soli 9 mesi, una separazione avrebbe fatto calar di brutto il loro tenore di vita, oltre al fatto che avrebbero dovuto vivere con una madre che sarebbe sclerata di brutto...che non aveva *nessuna intenzione *di mettersi con lui anche se gli aveva fatto credere il contrario, ma il punto non è questo sono state decisioni mie sapendo già che avrei sofferto per sempre, quello che volevo arrivare è...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gia, è vero, ho peccato di presunzione. lei lo ha accanto da 30 anni, io da nemmeno 3... di certo ha ingannato entrambe...


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> [/u]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freud era un cocainomene e tabagista cronico...non riuscì a limitarsi nemmeno quando gli diagnosticarono un cancro. E uno che non sa aiutare se stesso pretenderebbe di aiutare gli altri?? Se penso alla vaccata dei due orgasmi femminili... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma dai , mi fa pensare a tutti quei maghi televisivi che regalano numeri al lotto vincenti...se ne fossero davvero capaci, starebbero li a sbattersi ore e ore davanti a una telecamera???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2007)

*non ti rendi conto...*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Freud era un cocainomene e tabagista cronico...non riuscì a limitarsi nemmeno quando gli diagnosticarono un cancro. E uno che non sa aiutare se stesso pretenderebbe di aiutare gli altri?? Se penso alla vaccata dei due orgasmi femminili...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...di cosa succede quando Chen legge le tue affermazioni ?


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...pure laziale ...allora ce le ha proprio tutte!
> Rispondigli: " w la maggica !"
> E' la volta che non lo senti più!




















   ma è un leziele!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   ... ecco che tornano i conti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  digli di fottersi


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...di cosa succede quando Chen legge le tue affermazioni ?


magari è junghiano e mi darà ragione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2007)

*non importa*



moltimodi ha detto:


> magari è junghiano e mi darà ragione


...il problema non è la ragione o il torto ...ma il modo in cui te lo spiega...


----------



## Bruja (30 Aprile 2007)

*In effetti*

Quando le o gli amanti dicono di conoscere una persona più e meglio del/la coniuge con cui sta da annni, mi lasciano perplessa, e non tanto perchè non creda alla loro buona fede, ma perchè non considerano che l'amante vede ed ha accesso a  quello che è funzionale al suo ruolo.....  e mi pare che su questo non si possa confutare granchè, diversamente l'amante non sarebbe tale!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2007)

*...ma*

...amche la moglie ha molto da scoprire ...


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...il problema non è la ragione o il torto ...ma il modo in cui te lo spiega...


eh lo so...ma spesso posta spunti interessanti. Me ne frego se rompe con puntini e simili. Mi dice che scrivo da cane? ecchissenefrega, tanto lo so da solo. Però ci si diverte


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quando le o gli amanti dicono di conoscere una persona più e meglio del/la coniuge con cui sta da annni, mi lasciano perplessa, e non tanto perchè non creda alla loro buona fede, *ma perchè non considerano che l'amante vede ed ha accesso a quello che è funzionale al suo ruolo*..... e mi pare che su questo non si possa confutare granchè, diversamente l'amante non sarebbe tale!
> Bruja


Sacrosanto.


----------



## Bruja (30 Aprile 2007)

*Già*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...amche la moglie ha molto da scoprire ...


Anche questo è vero, ma succede sempre...... dopo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## serenity (30 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero, ma succede sempre...... dopo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
... se succede... ma in genere non accade mica eh e loro continuano a fare i bravi mariti che non fanno mancare nulla alle mogli ed alla famiglia ( in termini di affetto eh mica di AMORE perche quello è riservato all amante), e a sollazzarsi con le  cerebrolese come me 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















che tristezzaaaaaaaaaa


PS: sono le 12:23 e tutto tace.... alleluya


----------



## serenity (30 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma è un leziele!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































smacckkkk


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> smacckkkk


Il prossimo sceglitelo romanista sere...e soprattutto, libero  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Baci!


----------



## serenity (30 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il prossimo sceglitelo romanista sere...e soprattutto, libero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 













  si accettano suggerimenti e proposte ehehehhe


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2007)

*Beh*



serenity ha detto:


> ... se succede... ma in genere non accade mica eh e loro continuano a fare i bravi mariti che non fanno mancare nulla alle mogli ed alla famiglia ( in termini di affetto eh mica di *AMORE* perche quello *è riservato all amante*), e a sollazzarsi con le cerebrolese come me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La parola AMORE...viene molto usata con l'amante, ma anche, forse, con la moglie ...ma l'amore non c'è per nessuno e meno che meno all'amante che viene relegata in quel ruolo !


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2007)

*facile*



serenity ha detto:


> si accettano suggerimenti e proposte ehehehhe


....basta andare in tribuna ...


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ....basta andare in tribuna ...


seeeee....curva sud


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2007)

*...*



moltimodi ha detto:


> seeeee....curva sud


..proponevo una prima selezione ...


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..proponevo una prima selezione ...


No dai, meglio subito i romanisti ruspanti


----------



## serenity (30 Aprile 2007)

la cosa che mi fa impazzire è pensare che le stesse cose che faceva con me le faceva con la moglie e con chissa quante altre prima di me. pensare che quei gesti, quelle parole, quelle atmosfere le abbia vissute non una ma decine di volte con decine di donne diverse mi fa sentire scema piu che mai. l ultima volta che l ho visto ha avuto perfino la faccia di chiamare la sua signora mentre era in macchina con me, e credetemi il suo tono di voce era basso, quasi gli tremava la voce,e sentivo lei che gli diceva di una telefonata che aveva ricevuto e lui che accanto a me guardava nel vuoto e diceva "hai fatto bene hai fatto bene, poi me ne parli stasera"...
l uomo sicuro che pensavo che fosse si era trasformato in un bimbo timoroso ed impaurito...e poi ovviamente per tutto il viaggio non ha fatto altro che parlare di lei dei figli e dei suoi casini...mannaggia a me e a quando non mi sono messa ad urlare metne era al cellulare: " ciao XXXX ora te lo rimando tranquilla"...
quante occasioni perse, irrimediabilmente andate...


----------



## serenity (30 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No dai, meglio subito i romanisti ruspanti


lui per essere ruspante lo era, pure troppo ahahahahahah
mannaggia con chi andavo in giro ahaahahah 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ahhh l amore ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2007)

*prospettive*



serenity ha detto:


> la cosa che mi fa impazzire è pensare che le stesse cose che faceva con me le faceva con la moglie e con chissa quante altre prima di me. pensare che quei gesti, quelle parole, quelle atmosfere le abbia vissute non una ma decine di volte con decine di donne diverse mi fa sentire scema piu che mai. l ultima volta che l ho visto ha avuto perfino la faccia di chiamare la sua signora mentre era in macchina con me, e credetemi il suo tono di voce era basso, quasi gli tremava la voce,e sentivo lei che gli diceva di una telefonata che aveva ricevuto e lui che accanto a me guardava nel vuoto e diceva "hai fatto bene hai fatto bene, poi me ne parli stasera"...
> l uomo sicuro che pensavo che fosse si era trasformato in un bimbo timoroso ed impaurito...e *poi ovviamente per tutto il viaggio non ha fatto altro che parlare di lei dei figli e dei suoi casini*...mannaggia a me e a quando non mi sono messa ad urlare metne era al cellulare: " ciao XXXX ora te lo rimando tranquilla"...
> quante occasioni perse, irrimediabilmente andate...


Cambia prospettiva e ti rendi conto di cosa NON ti ha mai dato.
Il parlare dei casini familiari era per giustificare la telefonata che lui sapeva indicava un'intimità di cui si sentiva colpevole ai tuoi occhi. Per questo poi enfatizzava problemi per mettere in luce l'aspetto negativo.
Devi smettere di pensare vere le cose che ti ha detto lui della famiglia e di interpretare ogni cosa in quel senso...lui in casa ci sta benissimo...poi gli piace anche vedere una donna giovane in suo potere.
Non puoi avere una relazione di nemmeno un anno e essere gelosa della moglie con cui ha passato trentanni e delle altre "distrazioni" ...
So che è doloroso, ma se non ridimensioni ciò che sei stata per lui e quel che lui è stato per te non riuscirai a uscire dalla situazione.


----------



## Bruja (30 Aprile 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cambia prospettiva e ti rendi conto di cosa NON ti ha mai dato.
> Il parlare dei casini familiari era per giustificare la telefonata che lui sapeva indicava un'intimità di cui si sentiva colpevole ai tuoi occhi. Per questo poi enfatizzava problemi per mettere in luce l'aspetto negativo.
> Devi smettere di pensare vere le cose che ti ha detto lui della famiglia e di interpretare ogni cosa in quel senso...lui in casa ci sta benissimo...poi gli piace anche vedere una donna giovane in suo potere.
> Non puoi avere una relazione di nemmeno un anno e essere gelosa della moglie con cui ha passato trentanni e delle altre "distrazioni" ...
> So che è doloroso, ma se non ridimensioni ciò che sei stata per lui e quel che lui è stato per te non riuscirai a uscire dalla situazione.


Grazie per aver detto quello che pensavo.............. spesso è stancante ripetere sempre le solite cose e rendersi conto che dall'altra parte ci sono convinzioni diverse. Eppure le innemerevoli esperienze avuto in questo forum hanno confermato queste realtà!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Maggio 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> la cosa che mi fa impazzire è pensare che le stesse cose che faceva con me le faceva con la moglie e con chissa quante altre prima di me. pensare che quei gesti, quelle parole, quelle atmosfere le abbia vissute non una ma decine di volte con decine di donne diverse mi fa sentire scema piu che mai. l ultima volta che l ho visto ha avuto perfino la faccia di chiamare la sua signora mentre era in macchina con me, e credetemi il suo tono di voce era basso, quasi gli tremava la voce,e *sentivo lei che gli diceva di una telefonata che aveva ricevuto e lui che accanto a me guardava nel vuoto e diceva "hai fatto bene hai fatto bene, poi me ne parli stasera"...*
> l uomo sicuro che pensavo che fosse si era trasformato in un bimbo timoroso ed impaurito...e poi ovviamente per tutto il viaggio non ha fatto altro che parlare di lei dei figli e dei suoi casini...mannaggia a me e a quando non mi sono messa ad urlare metne era al cellulare: " ciao XXXX ora te lo rimando tranquilla"...
> quante occasioni perse, irrimediabilmente andate...


Qualcun'altra amante che ha chiamato la signora e lei l'ha mandata a stendere...con anche la sua approvazione!?!??!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Maggio 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> la cosa che mi fa impazzire è pensare che le stesse cose che faceva con me le faceva con la moglie e con chissa quante altre prima di me. pensare che quei gesti, quelle parole, quelle atmosfere le abbia vissute non una ma decine di volte con decine di donne diverse mi fa sentire scema piu che mai. l ultima volta che l ho visto ha avuto perfino la faccia di chiamare la sua signora mentre era in macchina con me, e credetemi il suo tono di voce era basso, quasi gli tremava la voce,e sentivo lei che gli diceva di una telefonata che aveva ricevuto e lui che accanto a me guardava nel vuoto e diceva "hai fatto bene hai fatto bene, poi me ne parli stasera"...
> l uomo sicuro che pensavo che fosse si era trasformato in un bimbo timoroso ed impaurito...e poi ovviamente per tutto il viaggio non ha fatto altro che parlare di lei dei figli e dei suoi casini...mannaggia a me e a quando non mi sono messa ad urlare metne era al cellulare: " ciao XXXX ora te lo rimando tranquilla"...
> quante occasioni perse, irrimediabilmente andate...


Innanzitutto, un salutone a tutti! Sono stata in viaggio in centro Italia con mio figlio e un gruppetto di amiche e siamo stati da Dio 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma...per i Romani...ma quanti siete?! Come sopravvivete alle folle ovunque? Io morirei a viverci 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Uno dei maggiori deterrenti all'adulterio, una volta che l'hai "assaggiato", è secondo me la circostanza che le famose "atmosfere" degradano presto, e svelano in fretta tutta la loro inconsistenza.
Come cantava Califano "Si vabbé ma tutto il resto è noia". La promessa d'amore, il mostrare un potenziale d'intimità (inesistente) si infrange alla prima telefonata del coniuge, ed alla consapevolezza che se davvero fosse un GRANDE amore si direbbe al coniuge al telefono "Tesoro, quando torno a casa dobbiamo PARLARE di una cosa".

Quanto al ridimensionare ciò che si è stati per l'altro, francamente non sono d'accordo. Non è dandosi addosso e uccidendo la propria autostima già a brandelli (tutte queste storie lasciano strasichi sull'autostima...) che si risolvono i problemi. La verità è che NON CONTA ciò che si è stati per l'altro, ed è controproducente sia esaltare che deprimere il proprio ruolo.

Secondo me è molto piu' produttivo rivolgere l'obiettivo verso quello che l'altra persona è stata per NOI. Se malgrado promesse e potenziali, quella persona...non c'era...NON C'ERA. Era LUI a non andare bene per noi, e giustamente ce ne siamo liberati 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Possibilmente con l'autostima intatta 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un bacio!


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Innanzitutto, un salutone a tutti! Sono stata in viaggio in centro Italia con mio figlio e un gruppetto di amiche e siamo stati da Dio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Vere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Caifano però in quella famosa canzone non parlava di corna, ma di normale rapporto di coppia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2007)

*ehm*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ciao Vere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei di un'altra generazione e non conosci le avventure di Califano ...parlava di "tutte e di più"


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei di un'altra generazione e non conosci le avventure di Califano ...parlava di "tutte e di più"


La fama del califfo lo conosco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ma "Tutto il resto è noia" parla della vita di coppia...inizia con un invito a cena, la finiscono ad invitare gli amici a casa la sera per non spararsi in fronte


----------

